# 2871R or 50 Trim



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

What do you guys think? I know what they're capable of, but I want to hear what you guys think would be a better turbo for a 320whp to 340whp car. My motor WILL have IE rods. Lets hear it peeps  Also I don't care about the difference in price, only the turbo itself. :thumbup:


*another update... Car is now DBB 50 Trim'd (1-8-2013) Just a couple new pics




























*edit* garrett journal bearing 50 trim in pics below. (2-12-2011)





































From Feb 2012 Dyno



From Feb 2012 Dyno



From Feb 2012 Dyno


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

2871 for that range. Get the smallest turbo for the job....that way you actually have a decent powerband and transient response. If that 320hp goal ever moves up to 400...then the 50 trim is the better bet.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I dont think a 50trim will make 400whp really easily, I guess he didnt specify whp or bhp but anyway..
if you have rods just do the 2871r, spools and respool is a lot faster...
the 50trim is for people running stock bottom ends who want ~300whp (or for the more brave ones 350+)


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: 2871R or 50 Trim (Big_Tom)*

50 trim will make that with less money spent. 400+ on meth. Gotta luv that crack


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hahaha.. he does have a 01 jetta. we can hope its 01.5, thats when they switched to wideband 02 sensors.
if thats the case then yea, 400 is achievable for sure


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

DBB 50 trim


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

a 50trim with a 630cc file is mad fun and a bit brutal..just how we like it








you`l love it..
Go for the 63a/r housing, it wil save you some fuel when/if DD driven.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Pisko at 5:22 AM 9-12-2009_


_Modified by Pisko at 5:22 AM 9-12-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Pisko)*

I would say for your power goals and a enough overhead to get close to or at 400whp, the 2871r is perfect. There's only like 4lbs/min on the comp that separates these turbos. If you develop that itch later on, the upgrade route of the 50trim will be greater (I'm talking 400+whp). But its always at the expense of response. If this is your daily driver, I'd say 71R all the way.


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:39 AM 9-12-2009_


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_DBB 50 trim

I can't find much info on them on the vortex
The car is my daily driver, I commute about 50 miles round trip to work everyday. I do think I'll be very satisfied with 320whp, but if i do get the itch to bump it up a bit i still think either turbo can support 375whp. I'm not trying to build a monster, just a beast haha. Thanks for the info guys, keep it coming.


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Big_Tom)*

I've always wondered what a 2876r would be like..


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (The*Fall*Guy)*

I've read those are very unbalanced turbos and best suited for high rpm applications. I've seen people say bad things about them in the SR20 forums way back in the day when i had a G20 w/a det swap


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Big_Tom)*

I've heard the same thing.. Although one would assume that the spool would be better than a 30r or a 50trim..


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (The*Fall*Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The*Fall*Guy* »_I've heard the same thing.. Although one would assume that the spool would be better than a 30r or a 50trim..

But for the price you're paying for spool, you won't make much power.
There's a reason people don't run 2876's, 3082's, etc.


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

Sure.. But wouldn't it still offer say 50-75 whp more than a 2871? Just curious..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (The*Fall*Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The*Fall*Guy* »_Sure.. But wouldn't it still offer say 50-75 whp more than a 2871? Just curious..

I used a 2876r back in '04. It made 420whp but surged a bit and wasnt as responsive as you would think.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Another question i had was whats the max safe psi for each of these turbos. on dyno day i may want to run 25 to 30 psi. Can these turbos pump out those psi numbers at the track or dyno without damage?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Big_Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big_Tom* »_Another question i had was whats the max safe psi for each of these turbos. on dyno day i may want to run 25 to 30 psi. Can these turbos pump out those psi numbers at the track or dyno without damage?

Well, the journal bearing system w/ the 50trim comp would require unsafe shaft speeds to achieve boost levels over 25psi. On a ball bearing, no problem.
2871r runs out of its efficiency range after around 27psi.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Well, the journal bearing system w/ the 50trim comp would require unsafe shaft speeds to achieve boost levels over 25psi. On a ball bearing, no problem.
2871r runs out of its efficiency range after around 27psi.

That's exactly what i wanted to know. Also, what type of psi will they hold revving to 7k or so? Is the 2871R big enough to hold 20+ psi up there?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Big_Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big_Tom* »_
That's exactly what i wanted to know. Also, what type of psi will they hold revving to 7k or so? Is the 2871R big enough to hold 20+ psi up there?

Here is my 3071r WG kit. 2871r should be pretty similiar. Only pushing to 6.5k (22psi / 350+whp). Holds up decently


----------



## austyg243 (Jul 8, 2007)

Get a 3071r spools around 3200 and makes 300whp on low boost. when you want more power. turn ur boost controller up.... my .02 I have a 3071r so if you want a video of spool up let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (austyg243)*

After going from 3071 to 3076, I would probably say either do the 2871r, or the 3076r. 3076 doesn't really spool up any later, but makes much more power up top. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## austyg243 (Jul 8, 2007)

boostin bejan is probably correct


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

the 3076 feels the same (maybe a hair slower) as a t3/t4 .63 at the same psi (16ish) on my setup..
3076 may spool 100-200rpm earlier and feels more consistent than my old t3/t4 setup..
I'd envision the 3076 to shine around 24psi on pump.. just need to fix a pinhole coolant leak before I give it a go.. but as of right now I still really like the t3/t4.. I think it's a good starter turbo for a daily


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *transient_analysis* »_the 3076 feels the same (maybe a hair slower) as a t3/t4 .63 at the same psi (16ish) on my setup..
3076 may spool 100-200rpm earlier and feels more consistent than my old t3/t4 setup..
I'd envision the 3076 to shine around 24psi on pump.. just need to fix a pinhole coolant leak before I give it a go.. but as of right now I still really like the t3/t4.. I think it's a good starter turbo for a daily









I think the difference between a 50 trim and 30r on pump gas is going to be minimal. To get your money's worth on the 30r, you really have to run race gas and turn the boost up. For comparison's sake, here is a dbb 50 trim vs. hta30r...sort of apples and oranges, as the 50 trim setup has a set of cams and runs 1 psi more boost...but whatever (even then, the price difference between an hta30r and a dbb 50trim is a nice set of cams)








edit: this is awhp btw




_Modified by 20aeman at 6:33 PM 9-12-2009_


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_I dont think a 50trim will make 400whp really easily, I guess he didnt specify whp or bhp but anyway..
if you have rods just do the 2871r, spools and respool is a lot faster...
the 50trim is for people running stock bottom ends who want ~300whp (or for the more brave ones 350+)

people don't see 400whp on 50 trims because that's usually a budget turbo on budget builds. Nobody ever sticks a set of cams on, or an intake manifold, or runs race gas/e85/meth etc. They take a stock smallport, throw rods on it, and crank the boost up...even then, they hit respectable numbers in the high 300 range.
Here is a non budget 50 trim build....almost 500awhp...AWHP..probably translate to 550whp on a fwd:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (20aeman)*

omar you need to run a dbb chra cause the poor journal bearings overheat at over 25psi. Main reason why you dont see too many high hp journal 50trim dynos.


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:53 PM 9-12-2009_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_
I think the difference between a 50 trim and 30r on pump gas is going to be minimal. To get your money's worth on the 30r, you really have to run race gas and turn the boost up. For comparison's sake, here is a dbb 50 trim vs. hta30r...sort of apples and oranges, as the 50 trim setup has a set of cams and runs 1 psi more boost...but whatever (even then, the price difference between an hta30r and a dbb 50trim is a nice set of cams)


99.9% of the people are running journal bearing 50trims. The journal bearings are going to eat up a good % of the power along with adding lag compared to the dbb version. Also, the 3076r is rated 52lbs/min where the 50trim is i believe 46lbs/min, thats about 60hp less. Most people will be running both in the 20-23psi range on pump and that would be worth a good 20whp min. But you are correct, when the 30r is pushed towards 30psi, it really shines


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_omar you need to run a dbb chra cause the poor journal bearings overheat at over 25psi

Well, I ain't gonna fix it if it ain't broke. So I'm gonna break it so I can go dbb.















but I'm sure with decent ve, the journal 50 will make 400 wheel at <25psi.


_Modified by 20aeman at 6:56 PM 9-12-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_
Well, I ain't gonna fix it if it ain't broke. So I'm gonna break it so I can go dbb.
















Now you're talking







. But when you want to start making some serious power w/ journals, you have to get bigger wheels to reduce shaft speeds and increase flow. Or run bigger motors..



_Modified by [email protected] at 7:00 PM 9-12-2009_


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Now you're talking







. But when you want to start making some serious power w/ journals, you have to get bigger wheels to reduce shaft speeds and increase flow. Or run bigger motors..
_Modified by [email protected] at 7:00 PM 9-12-2009_

Yeah, that's what I'm thinking as well. We'll see how this sucker will hold up. DBB will take me 30 minutes to install anyways, when this thing eats it.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_
people don't see 400whp on 50 trims because that's usually a budget turbo on budget builds. Nobody ever sticks a set of cams on, or an intake manifold, or runs race gas/e85/meth etc. They take a stock smallport, throw rods on it, and crank the boost up...even then, they hit respectable numbers in the high 300 range.
Here is a non budget 50 trim build....almost 500awhp...AWHP..probably translate to 550whp on a fwd:


well thats the thing, I was going for what he said "rods" not cams or intake or that stuff
good stuff tho


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

How would an internal wg 50 trim be? Has anybody ever ran one? I've never had a problem with internal wastegate turbos and i'd like to stick with that if possible.


----------



## austyg243 (Jul 8, 2007)

Get a EWG for the noise







they sound so sick. I wish my 3071 was ewg....:/


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i was trying not to switch to external wg because i have never used them before. and i dont like the idea of them making my car loud as hell. even if i did switch to external wg, i'd still have my dump tube put back into the downpipe


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Big_Tom)*

an external will regulate psi better. If you plan on keeping the psi up on the 50trim, an internal should be fine. Its when you run to low of psi that it can cause issues


_Modified by cincyTT at 12:06 PM 9-14-2009_


----------



## DK_GTI_racer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Big_Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big_Tom* »_i was trying not to switch to external wg because i have never used them before. and i dont like the idea of them making my car loud as hell. even if i did switch to external wg, i'd still have my dump tube put back into the downpipe

Hi Big tom, im at 320+whp so far at 19-20psi on a small GT28RS turbo, its a lot of fun and im going to see if 340-350whp is possible very soon, but durable and possible it is, and even more with a GT2871r of course, but if your end goal is 320-350whp then the route i have taken is fun and possible, but expensive as well...


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (Big_Tom)*

The 2871R is a great turbo. My old Pag Parts setup made 332whp and 321wtq @23psi on pump gas, stock AWP head and intake manifold, using a Eurodyne 630 file. Only put a set of IE rods in it. Motor and turbo have over 28,000 miles on them now and are now in my brother in laws 2004 A4 Q. We have meth on his set up now and that car screams! the response is great and recovery between shifts is top notch. The turbo is a T25 GT2871R .64 internally gated. I can't comment on the 50 trim as I have never had an oppertunity to use one.


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_DBB will take me 30 minutes to install anyways, when this thing eats it.








Isn't the DBB 50 trim a water cooled center section?
maybe I'm a whiny little biotch, but going from -not- running water lines on the 50 trim to running -an hardlines for the water feed/return on a 3076 turned out to be a pain in my butt.. and took much longer than 30 minutes








I used to be able to swap out exhaust housings in ~ 30 minutes on the old 50 trim though







I'm sure you can too


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (transient_analysis)*

they do come water cooled


----------



## zaberayx (Oct 31, 2004)

I made 379whp on a 50trim and 346torque at 23 PSI its a great turbo. The only thing is in between shifts. I have Meth as well and its 5 degree advanced without issues...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Just So The World Knows, I Went 50 Trim...














no dyno numbers yet but hopefully soon


_Modified by Big_Tom at 11:56 AM 2-21-2010_


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: (Big_Tom)*

And how does it run? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Big_Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big_Tom* »_Just So The World Knows, I Went 50 Trim...














no dyno numbers yet but hopefully soon

_Modified by Big_Tom at 11:56 AM 2-21-2010_

Ha Ha...all those 2871 recommendations and you went 50trim anyway.
get some dynos up


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Haha I'm working in getting a clutch now. The. Stock one definitely is not holding the power. Other than that I have a communication problem with my ecu. I have been trying to figure it out for weeks now. Nobodys vagcom or scanners will connect to it. I will dyno and hit the track with the homie Blu Pearl when I get these issues sorted out.


_Modified by Big_Tom at 7:51 AM 3-25-2010_


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Ball bearings and external gates!!!!!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

TheZooKeeper said:


> Ball bearings and external gates!!!!!


 I def love the Tial 38mm, its reliable and hasnt given me a problem since day 1. 
journal bearing is str8. every intake mod i do seems to help the 50 trim spool better. as it sits right now with no exhaust leaks and a better intercooler, boost comes on nice. after i get the bottom end squared away and the abd intake mani on theres a possiblilty i may get a Garrett DBB 50 trim just because  So far the setup has been reliable, I've got around 40 to 45k miles on it daily driven


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

As it sits right now




































































































^^My turbo is on the left


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Couple More "in depth" pics 

CAI FTW :laugh:




























Under The Intake Mani 



















Big Ups to Forge Motorsports :wave:




























pic of my "hose to the floor"




























oil return line


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Your oil pan looks brand new, Which one is that?? ECS hybrid??? Gonna get a hybrid for next summer when engine is out, Too many close calls with my factory oil pan


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Your oil pan looks brand new, Which one is that?? ECS hybrid??? Gonna get a hybrid for next summer when engine is out, Too many close calls with my factory oil pan



^^^ Thanks :beer: It's the ECS hybrid pan and is 2 years old now  It's an awesome pan especially for $79


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice thanks Tom, gonna be getting one of those... Stinkin Florida, my wifes 2009 2.0T Jetta oil pan doesn't even look that good, damn winters:banghead:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Nice thanks Tom, gonna be getting one of those... Stinkin Florida, my wifes 2009 2.0T Jetta oil pan doesn't even look that good, damn winters:banghead:


ahaha, yeh it was 76 degrees here today :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm gonna be doing coolant ball and washer fluid reservoir deletes very soon as well as relocating the PS reservoir. Picked up a couple goodies today. I ordered the Moroso filler neck on Fri so it should be here soon. Hopefully I'll be able to throw up some new pics of a cleaner bay soon ic:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> I def love the Tial 38mm, its reliable and hasnt given me a problem since day 1.
> journal bearing is str8. every intake mod i do seems to help the 50 trim spool better. as it sits right now with no exhaust leaks and a better intercooler, boost comes on nice. after i get the bottom end squared away and the abd intake mani on theres a possiblilty i may get a Garrett DBB 50 trim just because  So far the setup has been reliable, I've got around 40 to 45k miles on it daily driven


Hopefully ABD is making those intake manifolds better. I took mine off and both of the ears had broken off from where the flange obviously want straight. I talked to abd and they said this was common and you can send it back to them and they will have it repaired(at a cost of course):screwy:. The AIT sensor hole is oversized so it leaks. The 4 holes for the throttle body were drilled by a retard so they aren't straight and the tbody won't go on there unless you hollow out the holes on the tbody...
Here are some pics of the broken ears...


This is as close as the throttle body will get to the manifold with the bolts threaded into the holes...
The holes were drilled crooked...


Here is the manifold in the oven after welding the ears back on and powdercoating:thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

wooooow :facepalm:, yeaaa i'll probably just have one custom made. i dont want to go driver side TB or i would get SEM. I'll have to see what Pagparts can do about this when the time comes :thumbup:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

yeah...very disappointing:thumbdown:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ i appreciate the heads up tho:beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Twopnt016v said:


> yeah...very disappointing:thumbdown:


how long have you had this thing btw? 

I might have to show some love to the FL guys :wave:

http://uspmotorsports.com/product_info.php?products_id=819


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

For a daily driver with those goals get a T3 flanged GT2871r .63 A/R

the old T series turbo don't give as good a response in the mid range as the GT series do and that really where a street car lives.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Cryser said:


> For a daily driver with those goals get a T3 flanged GT2871r .63 A/R
> 
> the old T series turbo don't give as good a response in the mid range as the GT series do and that really where a street car lives.


:beer: ur a lil late tho :laugh: 50 trim FTW :wave:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

I managed to pull off the coolant ball and washer fluid reservoir deletes this weekend I love how the bay looks now. I actually finished last night since my water distribution pipe cracked after i got the car back together and test drove it. I had improvise w/ another OEM vw/audi pc I pulled from LKQ on sunday. No problems w/ overheating today on the drive to UCF. To get the air out of the cooling system, I let the car warm up fully w/ hood open and rad cap off. Put cap on went for a short drive 1/2 mile or so up the street and back just to get the water pump spinning, parked car back in my garage until this morning and topped off the coolant again this morning before i left it took quite a bit more water this morning even tho it appeared to be full last night before the test drive. i expected this, hence the 2 part fill up) :beer: I'll throw up a few more pics this afternoon


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

So, pics of that?  
And what about a dyno? Have you done any? Do you know how much you are putting down?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

HidRo said:


> So, pics of that?
> And what about a dyno? Have you done any? Do you know how much you are putting down?


 yes i've been to the dyno before, but not recently(summer 2010). put down 298whp running hella rich on low boost. i'm in the 330-340whp range now on ~22 psi if i had to guess.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Sounds healthy  
Do you have any videos of it?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

yea i do, look at cts turbo's facebook page one of them is on there:thumbup:


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

The tinypic one? I think that's the one. If so, looking good


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

yup, the tiny pic one is mine. and i fell asleep when i got home so pics will have to be tomorrow :facepalm:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

also, i've been dealing with this foolishness for the past week :facepalm: after i get a new downpipe i'll hop back on the dyno. i think the car is ready now other than that. i suspect mine has a hairline crack somewhere around the flange from before when I didn't have mounts 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...shipped-firm&p=75540293&posted=1#post75540293


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

****tttttg. Ttt


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> yea i do, look at cts turbo's facebook page one of them is on there:thumbup:





HidRo said:


> The tinypic one? I think that's the one. If so, looking good


 
Original Video - More videos at TinyPic


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Couple pics of the bay after I snatched out the coolant ball and washer fluid bottle. Haven't got around to the PS fluid reservoir yet. I think it looks cleaner, less is more IMO. Opinions MAY be welcome :laugh:


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

What's with the tee taps? 

The coolant and washer deletes do help clean things up.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^by tee-taps i assume you mean the extra hose connector. i had to do it this way because i my water distribution pipe broke right after i put the car back together. i didnt want to buy another one from the stealer-ship, or order one online and have to wait for shippin. also i could have the same problem again, so i did it this way. :beer:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Tom, 

Are you running your inline Fuel Pump off the 12V rail from your Injectors?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

groggory said:


> Tom,
> 
> Are you running your inline Fuel Pump off the 12V rail from your Injectors?


 yep


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

how was that delete to do? ive been meaning to do it, just being so lazy


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

mk4boost said:


> how was that delete to do? ive been meaning to do it, just being so lazy


 it was cake. just order a 1.25" filler neck if u want to use the stock upper radiator hose. i bought a 1.5" moroso filler neck and it was way too big for the stock hose. i had to go to autozone and grab 2 90 bends of some random pre-made radiator hoses. it was very easy for me to do especially since i already have all the other common stuff deleted :thumbup:


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> it was cake. just order a 1.25" filler neck if u want to use the stock upper radiator hose. i bought a 1.5" moroso filler neck and it was way too big for the stock hose. i had to go to autozone and grab 2 90 bends of some random pre-made radiator hoses. it was very easy for me to do especially since i already have all the other common stuff deleted :thumbup:


 noice, thanks... yea i did most of the other deletes too, just trying to get around to this extra stuff when i get some time... hoping to clear this and maybe the battery this weekend... 

engine bay is coming along nice man :thumbup: any way to work on that gnarly bend in the charge pipe? that scares me a little lol, your gonna be losing some pressure from a bend like that


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

You're wild w/ that fuel pump my man, all you need is a couple of custom charge pipes and you're golden.


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^by tee-taps i assume you mean the extra hose connector. i had to do it this way because i my water distribution pipe broke right after i put the car back together. i didnt want to buy another one from the stealer-ship, or order one online and have to wait for shippin. also i could have the same problem again, so i did it this way. :beer:


 I was referring tp the tap connectors used for the fuel pump.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> it was cake. just order a 1.25" filler neck if u want to use the stock upper radiator hose. i bought a 1.5" moroso filler neck and it was way too big for the stock hose. i had to go to autozone and grab 2 90 bends of some random pre-made radiator hoses. it was very easy for me to do especially since i already have all the other common stuff deleted :thumbup:


 Doing work! Looking good Tom!:thumbup::thumbup: 
I had the abd mani for about 2 years... 
The USP manifold looks good and is reasonably priced:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 02337 (May 12, 2009)

I see you have 3/8" line on the fuel pump.....how do you have that on the rail? 3/8th on my rail was too big...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

mk4boost said:


> noice, thanks... yea i did most of the other deletes too, just trying to get around to this extra stuff when i get some time... hoping to clear this and maybe the battery this weekend...
> 
> engine bay is coming along nice man :thumbup: any way to work on that gnarly bend in the charge pipe? that scares me a little lol, your gonna be losing some pressure from a bend like that


 really that bend is not as bad as it looks in the pics. i would like to have a custom charge pipe made later. it'll get done in the summer probably 



screwball said:


> You're wild w/ that fuel pump my man, all you need is a couple of custom charge pipes and you're golden.


 thanks :beer: 



sabbySC said:


> I was referring tp the tap connectors used for the fuel pump.


 oh, i did not have the terminals i needed when i had to extend my fuel pump wiring. i'll do it a better way when i remember to buy some terminals next time im in autozone/advance 



Twopnt016v said:


> Doing work! Looking good Tom!:thumbup::thumbup:
> I had the abd mani for about 2 years...
> The USP manifold looks good and is reasonably priced:thumbup::thumbup:


 thanks :thumbup: yeah i think thats a fair price for the intake mani and it looks great 



02337 said:


> I see you have 3/8" line on the fuel pump.....how do you have that on the rail? 3/8th on my rail was too big...


 good clamps  it is a hair too big, but its nothing a real hose clamp cant handle. i havent seen it leak yet :thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Looking good buddy..... hopefully will do this coolant ball delete next week and relocate the PS reservoir. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Looking good buddy..... hopefully will do this coolant ball delete next week and relocate the PS reservoir.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


 thanks man. it's awesome i think you should :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Now get rid of that battery :laugh:


----------



## 02337 (May 12, 2009)

I have 4 fuel injector clamps in a row on my rail, wish i could get it to hold.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

So couldn't wait until next week so I relocated the PS reservoir.










Next week will tackle coolant ball delete.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

02337 said:


> I have 4 fuel injector clamps in a row on my rail, wish i could get it to hold.


 jeez. i know those cheap fuel hose clamps at autozone dont work. i dont even know where i got the one i'm using. it's some type of strong worm clamp 



schwartzmagic said:


> So couldn't wait until next week so I relocated the PS reservoir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :beer: i do that all the time. it's hard to wait to install "mods" all week lol 

how did you go about this? i still have to do mine, any tips to make life easy?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> :beer: i do that all the time. it's hard to wait to install "mods" all week lol
> 
> how did you go about this? i still have to do mine, any tips to make life easy?


 From what I've read there are five options: 

1 - Cut the power steering hard line, attach a rubber hose with clamp and run to reservoir. Attach reservoir under passenger side rail using some sort of bracket. The larger PS hose is easy to reroute and cut to length 

2 - Bend the power steering hard line using a tube bender, run hard line over the axle with plenty of clearance, run rubber hose part of hardline along the rail, and attach rubber hose part of hardline to the reservoir. Attach reservoir under passenger side rail using some sort of bracket. The larger PS hose is easy to reroute and cut to length. 

3 - Have custom power steering lines made via local hydraulic supply store. 

4 - Cut PS hardline and attach hardline to -AN fitting. Run -AN hose and attach to the reservoir. Attach reservoir under passenger side rail using some sort of bracket. The larger PS hose is easy to reroute and cut to length. 

5 - Delete power steering 


I chose # 2. Bought a tube bender at harbor freight. Since I removed the turbo (both to inspect it based on the precision bashing thread & to remove the hotside to get it coated), exhaust mani, downpipe and dumptube I had plenty of space to work on it. The hardline is exactly what its called. a HARD line that is hard as crap to bend. Anyway, I bent it as best as I could using the tube bender and ran it over the axle and towards the rail. Ran the rubber hose part of it along the rail towards the PS reservoir. I made a ghetto bracket for now using part of a hacked up battery tray and bolted it to where the SMIC used to go. Ran the larger PS hose around towards the front, cut to length and reconnected everything. One VERY important step. Drain all the power steering fluid first. There is a lot of that stuff in the reservoir and in the lines. I was surprised. Hope this all made sense. I would have snapped a picture last night but it looks a little ghetto so I skipped out on it. PM me your number and I will send you a pic of it later today.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

sounds like im gonna go with option #1 ahaha. 

also might order one of these and replace the 2nd 90 degree bend in my IC piping off the turbo soon. which one should i get? they are not identical pcs 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CXRacing-2-...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item43aa183d43 

http://www.siliconeintakes.com/prod...d=290&osCsid=88c626f5b00544547da2710938a497d1


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

just a suggestion .. there is a 14 pin connector on the fender apron next to the battery .. open that up and find the red/lilac wire its the power for the injectors .. solder a jumper wire off of it to trigger a relay for the fuel pump and run the wire and relay in the cowl panel it will help clean up your bay a bit more and be a little bit safer :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> just a suggestion .. there is a 14 pin connector on the fender apron next to the battery .. open that up and find the red/lilac wire its the power for the injectors .. solder a jumper wire off of it to trigger a relay for the fuel pump and run the wire and relay in the cowl panel it will help clean up your bay a bit more and be a little bit safer :thumbup:


 i'll do that one of these days. i do want to make it a little more tidy. i'll prob tackle it when i re mount the pump permanently with a something better than zip ties lol


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> i'll do that one of these days. i do want to make it a little more tidy. i'll prob tackle it when i re mount the pump permanently with a something better than zip ties lol


 Zip ties ftw. Im using zip ties too. Will be installing a fuel rail soon so will be able to relocate the pump also. My **** is sorta a mess right now also.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Zip ties ftw. Im using zip ties too. Will be installing a fuel rail soon so will be able to relocate the pump also. My **** is sorta a mess right now also.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


 :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

I just ordered this guy  it's about time i got this done, thanks Mindfault :beer: 

of course i'll throw up a new pic when i get it


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> I just ordered this guy  it's about time i got this done, thanks Mindfault :beer:
> 
> of course i'll throw up a new pic when i get it


 Looks like it'll work well. :thumbup:

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

Ugh, don't solder a wire into the 14 pin connector near the battery... just get a Genesis fuel pump relay kit and drive it via the terminal block under the steering wheel like a good car owner would. :laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

you guys are way more concerned about my fuel pump than me lol. i'll get around to moving ti one day. although it's been 2 years alrady hmmm


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Good deal:beer::thumbup:


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> I just ordered this guy  it's about time i got this done, thanks Mindfault :beer:
> 
> of course i'll throw up a new pic when i get it


 :thumbup: thats what i'm talking about... and thanks for the tip with the filler cap, picked it up today, i'm about to delete the coolant ball in a few minutes


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

o and did you do a full delete on your washer fluid? or a relocate?... 

i'm assuming down south you dont need the washer fluid during the winters like we do up here... i'm thinking i might tap it into my meth line so i can get the tank out of the engine bay


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

mk4boost said:


> :thumbup: thats what i'm talking about... and thanks for the tip with the filler cap, picked it up today, i'm about to delete the coolant ball in a few minutes


 :beer: yw


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Ugh, don't solder a wire into the 14 pin connector near the battery... just get a Genesis fuel pump relay kit and drive it via the terminal block under the steering wheel like a good car owner would. :laugh:


 That's what I did, to the diesel terminal. #80 I think.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

mk4boost said:


> o and did you do a full delete on your washer fluid? or a relocate?...
> 
> i'm assuming down south you dont need the washer fluid during the winters like we do up here... i'm thinking i might tap it into my meth line so i can get the tank out of the engine bay


 i did a full delete lol. naw we dont need it as bad as you guys. also my car is garage kept so there is no snow, dew, etc to coat my car everynight


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Holy Retro thread Batman! Tom, the bay looks much cleaner now. Your coolant reservoir looked like someone took a poop in it! :what::wave:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Holy Retro thread Batman! Tom, the bay looks much cleaner now. Your coolant reservoir looked like someone took a poop in it! :what::wave:


 Thanks! :beer: LOL yeh, it was pretty bad. I've been motivated lately, so I've been tidying up things again


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

:thumbup: nice


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Better, that was quick:thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

mk4boost said:


> :thumbup: nice


 thanks :beer: 



Mindfault said:


> Better, that was quick:thumbup:


 LOL, yeh the pc was only 9 bux, why wait lol


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Man take a saw to that pipe by the intake manifold. With those constant pressure clamps you probably won't need a bead on there to seal well. That would move everything frontward better.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice and un-cluttered. Sorry not to be able to tell visually, but what diameter is your charge piping?


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

screwball said:


> Man take a saw to that pipe by the intake manifold. With those constant pressure clamps you probably won't need a bead on there to seal well. That would move everything frontward better.


 Agreed, if you feel they might pop off give the couplings and a spray with some hairspray before connecting them and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

screwball said:


> Man take a saw to that pipe by the intake manifold. With those constant pressure clamps you probably won't need a bead on there to seal well. That would move everything frontward better.


 LOL, i might have to do that again 



[email protected] said:


> Nice and un-cluttered. Sorry not to be able to tell visually, but what diameter is your charge piping?


 :beer: thanks, it's 2" btw hotside 2.5" cold side 



sabbySC said:


> Agreed, if you feel they might pop off give the couplings and a spray with some hairspray before connecting them and you'll be good to go.


 :thumbup: those clamps are beast, i prob wont need to use hairspray


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Tom - - why did you go with 2" on the "hot side"? Is it better than 2.5" somehow? Oh, by the way, lower it.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

I think it should all be 2.5" intead of having a 2" restriction. I think itd have more powah then


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Tom - - why did you go with 2" on the "hot side"? Is it better than 2.5" somehow? Oh, by the way, lower it.


 it's still the same piping i had when i was on the stock turbo. also my coils aren't spun all the way down cause of STUPID BRUTAL speed bumps in my hood. 



Mindfault said:


> I think it should all be 2.5" intead of having a 2" restriction. I think itd have more powah then


 this would be ideal, but i can't get new piping just yet


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

my compressor outlet is 2" :laugh:


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey you said you had problems communicating ecu to diag/vgc. How'd you doc it? My vgc can read a connection just not obd scanners.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i never got that problem solved. AFAIK the problem still persists b/c i never fixed it. all i can do is clear codes when my car is off. i dont even need the key lol


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

screwball said:


> Man take a saw to that pipe by the intake manifold. With those constant pressure clamps you probably won't need a bead on there to seal well. That would move everything frontward better.


 I'm actually gonna do this today. I have to run up to Lowes in a little to grab more hacksaw blades.


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

if you get some time soon move the battery to the trunk, did mine yesterday, damn what a difference dude


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

mk4boost said:


> if you get some time soon move the battery to the trunk, did mine yesterday, damn what a difference dude


 yah, i def do plan to do this. did you buy a relocation kit or did you use "custom" parts?


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> yah, i def do plan to do this. did you buy a relocation kit or did you use "custom" parts?


 i just got 15 ft of 0 guage wire and my own connectors... the kit was $180 where i went :thumbdown:, wire cost me $90, and i had a battery box already from my old boat so it was way cheaper that way for me... 

i got a few pictures of what i did the last few days on here... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5568202-vacuuming-my-engine-bay 

not to thread jack lol but you can see the wires kinda everywhere from leaving the fuse box up there... i need to tackle that soon, i'm gonna extend whatever i need to to hide it up in my dashboard


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ kool, your car is FAWKIN CLEAN! :beer:


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^ kool, your car is FAWKIN CLEAN! :beer:


 thanks man :beer: 

you heading to sowo?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

mk4boost said:


> thanks man :beer:
> 
> you heading to sowo?


 nope, lol. i dont have time to make it to shows yet. maybe one of these days :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

After taking a hacksaw to the pipe as recommended by some vortex members lol. I also flipped my BOV, it looks cleaner upside-down  I'm 100% happy w/ the way it turned out. I might not ever buy new piping now lol 

Cut this pc out


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

:thumbup: straightened that out a lot, looks good... 

I wish I could flip my bov like that, good idea, looks muuch cleaner :beer:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks a lot better Tom:thumbup: I was going to say something before, but believe it or not; I've been trying to refrain from being a douche on here lately


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

mk4boost said:


> :thumbup: straightened that out a lot, looks good...
> 
> I wish I could flip my bov like that, good idea, looks muuch cleaner :beer:


 :thumbup::beer: 



dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Looks a lot better Tom:thumbup: I was going to say something before, but believe it or not; I've been trying to refrain from being a douche on here lately


 :beer: lol


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

looks good :beer:


----------



## Frank-i-e (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks freaking great Tom!!!! 

What exactly is that piece you put in at the radiator hose?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

sabbySC said:


> looks good :beer:


 :beer: thanks man 



Frank-i-e said:


> Looks freaking great Tom!!!!
> 
> What exactly is that piece you put in at the radiator hose?


 it's a moroso filler neck. i bought mine off ebay, but they have them on JEGS and other places :thumbup: the radiator cap, is just a standard 20 psi cap from Autozone. it's well built and was only 4 bux so i went for it


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Looks good man. Im going to straighten my **** out this weekend. Hate popping my hood and seeing a tornado disaster zone


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mindfault said:


> Looks good man. Im going to straighten my **** out this weekend. Hate popping my hood and seeing a tornado disaster zone


 thanks bro:beer: i feel you on the disaster zone lol. mine was a disaster for a VERY long time lol


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

New Dyno's Coming VERY soon  :wave:


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

Looking great. 

Can't wait to get mine together.


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> New Dyno's Coming VERY soon  :wave:


 :beer::beer: nice, good luck! 

what are you shooting for?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

hootyburra said:


> Looking great.
> 
> Can't wait to get mine together.


 thanks Hooty! your build looks sick! 



mk4boost said:


> :beer::beer: nice, good luck!
> 
> what are you shooting for?


 if i make over 330whp @ 21-22 psi i'll be happy. i'll probably end up going tomorrow. i thought about going today, but prob not gonna make it. since i made those adjustments to the pipings, seems like the car pulls a little harder


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

A little more psi than that seems to really help. In this cold up in the Northeast I"d be running 25psi normally, in 80 degree weather down there 23psi should be fine though.


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

its a mind game big tom lol but ****yeah dyno that thing!:beer: goodluck hopefuly 600whp:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

screwball said:


> A little more psi than that seems to really help. In this cold up in the Northeast I"d be running 25psi normally, in 80 degree weather down there 23psi should be fine though.


 you're right the i think the sweet spot is 23-25psi. It's silly HP difference with 2-3 psi on my butt dyno. if i run that much boost i'm pretty sure i'd be >= 350whp easy


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mindfault said:


> its a mind game big tom lol but ****yeah dyno that thing!:beer: goodluck hopefuly 600whp:thumbup::beer:


 LOL, 600WHP-250WHP sounds about right


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

crank that journal to 86 psi


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i'll run 28 psi daily when i get rods lol :beer:


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

get some rods so u can have it by summer


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mindfault said:


> get some rods so u can have it by summer


 I plan to visit Al @ pagparts in July for the bottom end work


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> I plan to visit Al @ pagparts in July for the bottom end work


 gotta come up north for the good shi* :laugh: 

i'm around that area, should be a fun drive home for ya!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

mk4boost said:


> gotta come up north for the good shi* :laugh:
> 
> i'm around that area, should be a fun drive home for ya!


 LOL, yeh that drive will be fun  I can't wait


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> I plan to visit Al @ pagparts in July for the bottom end work


 Why not visit VAP Motorsports in Fort Myers, save yourself a lot of money and support a local FL vw shop? 

Just sayin... Its only a few hours from you vs 20+ to NY.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Why not visit VAP Motorsports in Fort Myers, save yourself a lot of money and support a local FL vw shop?
> 
> Just sayin... Its only a few hours from you vs 20+ to NY.


 I could do that, but I'm driving to NY for a wedding  If for some reason plans change and i end up not driving that's what I will do. :beer:


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

I want to see a dyno, specially between 23 and 25 psi that you say it's a lot different in your butt... dyno, that is! :laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

HidRo said:


> I want to see a dyno, specially between 23 and 25 psi that you say it's a lot different in your butt... dyno, that is! :laugh:


 :sly: 

yea, i plan to do 20, 22-23, and 25 psi runs. i say i feel it on the butt dyno because i wont get pwned by ASR in 3rd if i run 20-21 psi. if its 22.5-23, i get pwned by asr in 3rd if i dont turn it off. happened last night :facepalm:


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

I want to see the difference in hp and tq it makes! 
I'll be boosting 1.5bar, and not sure I want to boost much higher, due to being a JB turbo... 
Not sure though.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

HidRo said:


> I want to see the difference in hp and tq it makes!
> I'll be boosting 1.5bar, and not sure I want to boost much higher, due to being a JB turbo...
> Not sure though.


 you have a good 5-6 pounds left in that turbo :thumbup:


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Hummm.... 
Safe up to 1.8bar? That scares me a bit :laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^fluff! have faith


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Ahaha. Remember, I'm tuning my own car, so, it's a bit harder to have faith in me ahahah :laugh:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I've run up to 22-25psi - 44,000 miles. The oil seal is definitely leaking right now on me though. I"m trying to upgrade the CHRA to DBB, but it may just get rebuilt at PAG if I can't swing the additional $$.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Just came back from the dyno. 1st 2 runs runs were made @ 22 psi. last one was 23 psi. I'll post the sheets and a couple videos later 

Run 1: Spun tires on the dyno ended up w/ 267whp and 251 wtq 
Run 2: 315whp and 267 wtq 
Run 3: 330whp and 276 wtq


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Not bad, I would say. 
Were you expecting more, or is it in the ballpark?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

HidRo said:


> Not bad, I would say.
> Were you expecting more, or is it in the ballpark?


 ever since I made this thread i said i was shooting for 320-340whp. The number is right where i wanted to be from day 1 so im happy in that regard. i have a so-so setup as well so i think i'm doing pretty good for 2" hotside piping, no tweaks or logs ever taken. of course i would have been happy to see 340whp+ today, but that can easily be attained. The car has more in it for sure, but for right now i am happy. also, i know the car makes more power on the street than on the dyno  

*edit also i have a cxracing intercooler  i love this thing, but we all know there are better intercoolers out there. i could easily see a 10+whp diff if I went w/ a pag 500HP FMIC kit


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Good schit Tom:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Good schit Tom:thumbup::thumbup:


 thanks bro :beer: wait till u see the videos i'm uploading


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Those were nice numbers:thumbup: 
I hope to see something along those lines too. 
I have 2.5" hot and cold side, big port intake, etc. 
I'll be doing some tuning tomorrow  to see if I can get to a dyno anytime soon too. 

Nice work Tom :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

HidRo said:


> Those were nice numbers:thumbup:
> I hope to see something along those lines too.
> I have 2.5" hot and cold side, big port intake, etc.
> I'll be doing some tuning tomorrow  to see if I can get to a dyno anytime soon too.
> ...


 thanks :beer: you know whats funny? those are the exact same torque numbers i dyno'd on stock turbo w/ uni stg 1+ lol. with the 50 trim you get all the BT horsepower, but none of the rod breaking torque :laugh: i gained 110whp over stg 1+ and kept the same torque!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

glad you got what you expected/wanted duder:beer:


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

With my K04-023, hiting 1.5bar, I should be around 300tq. 
I know the torque is around the same, but the car goes like stink I bet


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> glad you got what you expected/wanted duder:beer:


 thanks man :beer: 



HidRo said:


> With my K04-023, hiting 1.5bar, I should be around 300tq.
> I know the torque is around the same, but the car goes like stink I bet


 yes it does


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Here are a couple videos from today :thumbup: 


From Feb 2012 Dyno
 


From Feb 2012 Dyno
 


From Feb 2012 Dyno


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Congrats bud. Im drinking a :beer: right now. I'll toast to you.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Congrats bud. Im drinking a :beer: right now. I'll toast to you.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


 :beer: Budewiser would never compromise drinkability lol


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

^^^^ I see what you did there:sly:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> ^^^^ I see what you did there:sly:


 :beer:


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

It seems the car can't hold traction on any of the tests. 
It must be really nice to drive  Once again, congrats!


----------



## Frank-i-e (Nov 29, 2010)

AWESOME!!! 

Climbs up the RPM's so fast!! LOL


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Congrats on reaching your goals Tom:thumbup: Bet if you do go see Arnold and if you had him work on your base file some you'd see even better #'s


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Frank-i-e said:


> AWESOME!!!
> 
> Climbs up the RPM's so fast!! LOL


 :beer: 



One-Eight GTI said:


> Congrats on reaching your goals Tom:thumbup: Bet if you do go see Arnold and if you had him work on your base file some you'd see even better #'s


 thanks:beer: yeah if I let Arnold tweak my file when i go to NY i'm sure i'd have a much better running car:thumbup: The man has done a hell of a job remote tuning tho :beer: I can't wait to get this VVT update from Eurodyne. It'll prob run a little better, but I'm really curious about the faster spool times guys are claiming


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> :beer:The man has done a hell of a job remote tuning tho :beer:


 Oh so he has helped you tweak the base file already... Arnold is the man:thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i did mail him my ECU back for a reflash once since i went BT(the idle was just too bumpy for me). I just pulled the ECU and mailed it back in again. I've still never taken a single log on my car so I have no idea what he did, but when I got it back the car idle'd much better than the 1st flash I had. I'm happy with it now  

Yup Arnold is the man :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Here's a couple pics of my other car  Specs are Top Secret


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

^^^dope


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> ^^^dope


 i thought you'd like that :beer: 



dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> :thumbup::beer:


 :beer: 

Dyno graphs as promised below. It was 81 degrees yesterday btw, none of that dynoing in


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

good lord that supra is insane bro haha... 

graphs look pretty good, that vvt file from eurodyne did a hell of a number on my buddy spartiati's f23 setup, id be interested to see what it could do for a larger frame turbo like yours 

:beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Also I just noticed how early the dyno driver let off on the 1st 2 runs! I told him to rev it out to 7 grand. it appears he let out before 6k on 1st run, let out around 6400 on the 2nd run, and 6850 or so on the last run. hence the climbing HP numbers. I believe i could have put down 3 back to back 325-340whp runs if I was driving the car. I might go back soon and do that :banghead: Or i might go find a dynojet, theres a few around here.


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

Looks like a K03 on that Supra


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Good numbers my man!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

mk4boost said:


> good lord that supra is insane bro haha...
> 
> graphs look pretty good, that vvt file from eurodyne did a hell of a number on my buddy spartiati's f23 setup, id be interested to see what it could do for a larger frame turbo like yours
> 
> :beer:


 yah, i want to get that VVT update soon  



Mindfault said:


> Good numbers my man!


 thanks, hopefully i can get re-dyno'd soon and make some better numbers. I want it see 7000-7200rpms on the next dyno


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Aaahhh, the mk4 supra.... That should make alright power.. 

I'm helping a local out with a 1uz swap into his mk4, it should be fun... Once it's boosted.. =D 




AmIdYfReAk said:


>


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> Aaahhh, the mk4 supra.... That should make alright power..
> 
> I'm helping a local out with a 1uz swap into his mk4, it should be fun... Once it's boosted.. =D


true, mk4 supras and mk4 vws are the $hit  After my dyno's on friday I'm considering putting the rods/pistons on the back burner. there's a couple other things i'd like to do the car. the engine is fine for now i dont really think im in danger of breaking a rod at this boost level. i've already been running it for 2 years w/ no problems


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Big_Tom said:


> true, mk4 supras and mk4 vws are the $hit  After my dyno's on friday I'm considering putting the rods/pistons on the back burner. there's a couple other things i'd like to do the car. the engine is fine for now i dont really think im in danger of breaking a rod at this boost level. i've already been running it for 2 years w/ no problems


Basically what EVERYONE says before they window their block:sly:


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Haha. True^^^^


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Basically what EVERYONE says before they window their block:sly:


yup


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Basically what EVERYONE says before they window their block:sly:


:thumbdown:



Mindfault said:


> Haha. True^^^^


:thumbdown::thumbdown:



Vegeta Gti said:


> yup


:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:

LOL we'll see


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

we will, it's just truth. with a turbo that hits fairly hard down low..the torque spike is a rod crusher...if you were 35r you could go a little longer..but 25psi and torque hits 300...those rods are just ticktock. dont be stubborn!!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

:facepalm:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> we will, it's just truth. with a turbo that hits fairly hard down low..the torque spike is a rod crusher...if you were 35r you could go a little longer..but 25psi and torque hits 300...those rods are just ticktock. dont be stubborn!!


LOL @ torque spike. i have a 50 trim, not a 3071r. i was making way more torque on the k03s and way sooner. i dont hit full boost till 4k at best. i am stubborn 



dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> :facepalm:


:sly:


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

fairly hard down low LOL


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

mk4boost said:


> fairly hard down low LOL


i know man. even you are making more torque than me. 50 trims dont really have grunt in the bottom end at all


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> i know man. even you are making more torque than me. 50 trims dont really have grunt in the bottom end at all


290ft/lbs :laugh: at about 3500rpm lol


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

mk4boost said:


> 290ft/lbs :laugh: at about 3500rpm lol


now thats torque :thumbup: its crazy thats only 18psi, 22 psi would be bonkers :screwy:


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> now thats torque :thumbup: its crazy thats only 18psi, 22 psi would be bonkers :screwy:


lol hopefully soon!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

mk4boost said:


> lol hopefully soon!


I'm waitin bro :beer:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Big_Tom said:


> I'm waitin til I do rods bro :beer:


Fixed


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Fixed


i see what u did here :laugh:

LOL! they will still come, i'm just not i as big of a hurry now. I'm actually thinking about getting a spare aww/awp long block and building a 2l stroker. if i build and install the engine myself i'd learn a $hit ton about my car and i'll be able to afford a stroker. if i let AL build it, i can really only afford to do rods and pistons. but if I let AL build it, I know it will be a lot less painful for me lol decisions :facepalm: either way my rods, pistons, and hopefully the crank will come from pagparts. I may look into just the ie intake cam as well depending on how funds look. my sr20 swaps were fun, i'm dying to do something of the likes again :heart: sr20's are a lot cheaper tho :banghead:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Just do rods, and crank the boost Tom. I really don't see the "value" in doing much more with these engines unless your looking for low et's..


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Just do rods, and crank the boost Tom. I really don't see the "value" in doing much more with these engines unless your looking for low et's..


20mm brute rods and new AEB pistons is still my #1 choice of internals. really the only way i can see myself pulling off a stroker is if i find a duffel bag full of money on the ground unguarded lol


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah dont stroke it until u go bigger turbo


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

AEG Crankshafts go for pretty cheap these days


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Yeah, but rods and pistons don't


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Mindfault said:


> Yeah dont stroke it until u go bigger turbo


i'm prob never gonna get a bigger turbo for this car lol



screwball said:


> Yeah, but rods and pistons don't


yah, this is the worst part lol


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

my suggestion .. just do rods and take the money you would spend on crank,pistons and machine work for a 2 liter and do a built head .... nothing crazy just exhaust valves springs and retainers and cams :thumbup:

my shop car with the comp 5558 .63 ar sturggles for traction in 4th now with the ie cams @ only 20 psi ..it can put the power down @ 16 and is still fast .... on the ****ty maestro 630 tune last dyno did 350 wheel @ 16 psi ... now the car has a uni 830 ecu that is quite a bit agressive up top compared to the maestro 630 ecu .. and spools sooner


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^ ur saying i should just get the 19mm brute rods eh? I might just do that and keep my stock pistons


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^ ur saying i should just get the 19mm brute rods eh? I might just do that and keep my stock pistons


yup and a billet 3071 while ur at it lol:thumbup:

my shop car aka the stink bug has ie rods on stock aeb pistons


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

or... keep it the way it is an finish the supra lol...

just sayin


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> yup and a billet 3071 while ur at it lol:thumbup:
> 
> my shop car aka the stink bug has ie rods on stock aeb pistons


LOL @ billet 3071. I dont really have plans for changing the turbo, but there's a slim chance i might get DBB 50 trim. I really need a jake brake


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i'll prob end up just doing 19mm brute rods and an intake mani. my pistons are fine, i don't really need to change them. i really like the 50 so i dont wanna change that either. i'll run this one until something happens to it and then get a garrett dbb 50. (and a jake brake)

*edit i really want to get my file tweaked a little because i know the car can run better than it is now. the idle is still a little rough, you can hear it in the videos. it could probably also use timing adjustments. i am pleased with the mounts tho. in the videos my motor barely moved


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i want to re-do my exhaust. im stuck between buying some mandrel bends and having a new cat-back made or just buying this off ebay. either way cost will be about the same i think. i'm leaning towards the ebay kit. i'll take it to an exhaust shop and have it welded up properly instead of using those clamps. it's a full 3" turbo back


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

I've got that exhaust on my daily beater, installed it on my driveway with the clamps and got it welded up. 

After a little, it started to get in contact with the heat shielding on the gas tank causing an annoying rattle ( nothing a few seconds with a welder to pre-load the hangers wont fix ) 

And after 3-4 months of it being on in the north, its rusting. 

All in all, worth the $180 i paid for it.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

My new 42dd ceramic turboback was over $1k all said and done.

But it's gonna be awesome


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Tom -- so where's that dyno? Weren't you going today?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> I've got that exhaust on my daily beater, installed it on my driveway with the clamps and got it welded up.
> 
> After a little, it started to get in contact with the heat shielding on the gas tank causing an annoying rattle ( nothing a few seconds with a welder to pre-load the hangers wont fix )
> 
> ...


nice! i live in FL so i doubt it will rust quickly lol



groggory said:


> My new 42dd ceramic turboback was over $1k all said and done.
> 
> But it's gonna be awesome


\

whew! too rich for my blood bro :beer:



[email protected] said:


> Tom -- so where's that dyno? Weren't you going today?


I went last Friday Doug, I think the videos and dyno sheets are on page 5 and 6 of this thread. :beer:


----------



## Zneith (Jan 4, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> i'll prob end up just doing 19mm brute rods and an intake mani. my pistons are fine, i don't really need to change them. i really like the 50 so i dont wanna change that either. i'll run this one until something happens to it and then get a garrett dbb 50. (and a jake brake)
> 
> *edit i really want to get my file tweaked a little because i know the car can run better than it is now. the idle is still a little rough, you can hear it in the videos. it could probably also use timing adjustments. i am pleased with the mounts tho. in the videos my motor barely moved


Id stick with getting the rods. Only thing that I'd feel uncomfortable leaving stock over 300lbs of torque.

The dub goes to the shop this week for head work, rods, new catback, and hopefully a 3071r; gotta see if budget will allow. Anyways, he also said they would tweak my tune a bit with maestro so hopefully I can get a little bit more of a steady idle and maybe a few more horsies. From the looks of it, that idle problem never really did get resolved.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

If your looking for a cheap exhaust that's stainless and relatively quiet, don't dismiss the Megan racing ones on ebay. Friend of line has had his on 337 for 3 years or so, still nice and shiny and not loud at all


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Zneith said:


> Id stick with getting the rods. Only thing that I'd feel uncomfortable leaving stock over 300lbs of torque.
> 
> The dub goes to the shop this week for head work, rods, new catback, and hopefully a 3071r; gotta see if budget will allow. Anyways, he also said they would tweak my tune a bit with maestro so hopefully I can get a little bit more of a steady idle and maybe a few more horsies. From the looks of it, that idle problem never really did get resolved.


true, mine was never really resolved either, but it's a lot better now. I'm going to PAG in the summer so I'm not too worried about it now.



Dave926 said:


> If your looking for a cheap exhaust that's stainless and relatively quiet, don't dismiss the Megan racing ones on ebay. Friend of line has had his on 337 for 3 years or so, still nice and shiny and not loud at all


i actually do like the Megan exhaust, but it's 2.5":facepalm: If they made a 3" i'd be all over it :thumbup:


----------



## Zneith (Jan 4, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> true, mine was never really resolved either, but it's a lot better now. I'm going to PAG in the summer so I'm not too worried about it now.
> 
> 
> 
> i actually do like the Megan exhaust, but it's 2.5":facepalm: If they made a 3" i'd be all over it :thumbup:


Ever look into Eurojet exhaust systems? Shop I'm going to has them in-stock for $510 I think. Just another suggestion.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Zneith said:


> Ever look into Eurojet exhaust systems? Shop I'm going to has them in-stock for $510 I think. Just another suggestion.


i'd never pay that much for an exhaust. i've never paid more than $250 for any exhaust, it's against my personal beliefs lol


----------



## Zneith (Jan 4, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> i'd never pay that much for an exhaust. i've never paid more than $250 for any exhaust, it's against my personal beliefs lol


Haha I can understand that. I'm gunna pay a little extra $$$ this time to make sure she runs more than a few months this time :facepalm::facepalm::banghead:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Zneith said:


> Haha I can understand that. I'm gunna pay a little extra $$$ this time to make sure she runs more than a few months this time :facepalm::facepalm::banghead:


lol i heard that bro :beer:


----------



## xturbox (Dec 19, 2011)

:thumbupamn! Im lovin it! Cars nice bro! Especially that supra :laugh:


----------



## xturbox (Dec 19, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> i want to re-do my exhaust. im stuck between buying some mandrel bends and having a new cat-back made or just buying this off ebay. either way cost will be about the same i think. i'm leaning towards the ebay kit. i'll take it to an exhaust shop and have it welded up properly instead of using those clamps. it's a full 3" turbo back


Ive got that exhuast too! clamps are ****, get everything welded properly, ill be visiting the guy who welded it up once again as its leaking somewhere...


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

I got my exhaust for near free...

then spent $100 here, $200 there, $75 there, $ 50 there for the exhaust shop to keep tweaking and monkeying around with it.

Last time they monkied with it they crimp bended the downpipe and shortly thereafter the cat went poof.

I'm done screwing around with it and paid for quality


----------



## xturbox (Dec 19, 2011)

groggory said:


> I got my exhaust for near free...
> 
> then spent $100 here, $200 there, $75 there, $ 50 there for the exhaust shop to keep tweaking and monkeying around with it.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain, my car sounds like a truck/tractor everytime theres a leak. ....Which is everyday :banghead:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

xturbox said:


> :thumbupamn! Im lovin it! Cars nice bro! Especially that supra :laugh:


Thanks bro! :beer:



xturbox said:


> Ive got that exhuast too! clamps are ****, get everything welded properly, ill be visiting the guy who welded it up once again as its leaking somewhere...


I def plan to get it all welded. I've never trusted any clamps like that on my exhaust



groggory said:


> I got my exhaust for near free...
> 
> then spent $100 here, $200 there, $75 there, $ 50 there for the exhaust shop to keep tweaking and monkeying around with it.
> 
> ...


tru. i think this exhaust will do me just fine. a lot of users are running, it they say the clamps are the weak point, but otherwise it's great. hopefully i wont have to mess with it for a long time after this


----------



## liveschnell (Jul 1, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Took this vid recently. It's just a short walk around of the car whiles it's idling


----------



## raponte123jr. (Feb 16, 2012)

Big_Tom said:


> Took this vid recently. It's just a short walk around of the car whiles it's idling


Nice car man! :thumbup:


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

Good call. Keep the 50, do rods, get water meth, and crank the boost controller. I made 398whp @ 24psi with tt225 intake mani (because of my IC setup). So with simple mods you'll get there. If you want a lil better respool...50 ball bearing.

PS. The Pag IC kit is a no brainer...before I made 366whp with tiny IC and 2"piping (with some leaks issues)....after Pag's IC...398whp... I'll say the cooler and pipe yielded about 20whp of that difference.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

wow. look at the vacuum you're getting. all I see is around -8AN.

so does the car...move?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

vids of the supra!!!!! fawk the jetta ..lol


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

raponte123jr. said:


> Nice car man! :thumbup:


thanks :beer:



a4e3y5 said:


> Good call. Keep the 50, do rods, get water meth, and crank the boost controller. I made 398whp @ 24psi with tt225 intake mani (because of my IC setup). So with simple mods you'll get there. If you want a lil better respool...50 ball bearing.
> 
> PS. The Pag IC kit is a no brainer...before I made 366whp with tiny IC and 2"piping (with some leaks issues)....after Pag's IC...398whp... I'll say the cooler and pipe yielded about 20whp of that difference.


yeah as of right now i dont plan on getting a bigger turbo. rods and intake mani are prob the next things on the list. slim chance of a BB 50 after that if/when this one dies



[email protected] said:


> wow. look at the vacuum you're getting. all I see is around -8AN.
> 
> so does the car...move?


yeah the car rips man, i still need to get my file tweaked a little but it's pretty good as is. since i deleted all that PCV crap seems like the car gets a little more vacuum



kamahao112 said:


> vids of the supra!!!!! fawk the jetta ..lol


VW > Supra :laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Since I'm on spring break I'm planning a trip to visit Marc @ VAP Motorsports this week  I need that VVT update and my idle smooth'd out :wave:

ROAD TRIP :thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Niiiiiiice. Tell that canuck i said wazzzaaaaaahhhhhh. He'll help you out. Fixed drivability for my crap base map file. Difference was night and day. Just need to get back there to dyno tune it =D

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Niiiiiiice. Tell that canuck i said wazzzaaaaaahhhhhh. He'll help you out. Fixed drivability for my crap base map file. Difference was night and day. Just need to get back there to dyno tune it =D
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


^^^:laugh::beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

I postponed my trip to VAP last week because i spotted a leaky injector insert. I'm gonna change them all out before i make a trip down there for the VVT update. It doesn't make sense to try and tune the car w/ a leaky injector insert. I'm gonna order up some of these guys and install them soon.

http://www.germanautoparts.com/productdisplay/70368

Oh yeah I removed my cold air extension and I'm rockin the short ram right now. :thumbup: I kinda like it. No real performance difference seen but you can hear the turbo spool a lot louder now. I'm still keeping the CAI extension for later tho


----------



## Zneith (Jan 4, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> I postponed my trip to VAP last week because i spotted a leaky injector insert. I'm gonna change them all out before i make a trip down there for the VVT update. It doesn't make sense to try and tune the car w/ a leaky injector insert. I'm gonna order up some of these guys and install them soon.
> 
> http://www.germanautoparts.com/productdisplay/70368
> 
> Oh yeah I removed my cold air extension and I'm rockin the short ram right now. :thumbup: I kinda like it. No real performance difference seen but you can hear the turbo spool a lot louder now. I'm still keeping the CAI extension for later tho


Bay looks clean bro:thumbup::thumbup: I'm hoping the cleaning fairy visited my engine bay once it's back from the shop... sh!t was a mess going to them:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ thanks Z :beer:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Looks slow to me. I dunno.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> Looks slow to me. I dunno.


It's slow enough that i haven't gotten any tickets in the last 4-5 years :beer:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Big_Tom said:


> It's slow enough that i haven't gotten any tickets in the last 4-5 years :beer:


 I may have gotten a verbal warning for 110 in a 55 on my way to work the first day I had the jetta together, at 6 psi only.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

You guys are Momma's boys, I get that 110mph ticket every 4 to 5 years. They can only ticket you if they catch you though...


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

screwball said:


> You guys are Momma's boys, I get that 110mph ticket every 4 to 5 years. They can only ticket you if they catch you though...


Meh.. I got clocked by an aircraft in my a4 on the Pennsylvania turnpike doing 167 in a 65. Hired an attorney and beat that schit


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Meh.. I got clocked by an aircraft in my a4 on the Pennsylvania turnpike doing 167 in a 65. Hired an attorney and beat that schit


hahahaha :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Also gonna change out the gear oil here soon. I usually use Penzoil Synchromesh, but I'm gonna give Mobil 1's gear oil a try this time. 

http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...(1-qt-)-Mobil1_7070039-P_N3242_T|GRP2035_____


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

motul ftw


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> motul ftw


mobil ftw! 

do i need a 13mm hex key to remove those injectors seals? I'm about to order them now. I wanna knock this out so i can get down to Ft Myers and get my VVT update. and maybe a new dyno


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Meh.. I got clocked by an aircraft in my a4 on the Pennsylvania turnpike doing 167 in a 65. Hired an attorney and beat that schit


You definitely win this, based on what you've told me 


I need to get some new injector inserts today myself, or tomorrow. Last time I did them I had to break them to get them out and use a dental pick to gouge the glue out of the threads. I used PTFE tape around the threads before I installed the new ones. I actually broke 2 doing it.


I need 8 of them, both 1.8T cars have the originals at 200k miles. Surprisingly the Jetta does not leak terribly.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Big_Tom said:


> mobil ftw!
> 
> do i need a 13mm hex key to remove those injectors seals? I'm about to order them now. I wanna knock this out so i can get down to Ft Myers and get my VVT update. and maybe a new dyno




You need a 21/22 mm nut threaded on the end of a bolt and welded or stuck to it. You can use this with a little heat to break them free.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> You definitely win this, based on what you've told me
> 
> 
> I need to get some new injector inserts today myself, or tomorrow. Last time I did them I had to break them to get them out and use a dental pick to gouge the glue out of the threads. I used PTFE tape around the threads before I installed the new ones. I actually broke 2 doing it.
> ...


^^^ wow is the job that big of a pain? what tool did u use to remove them G?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> You need a 21/22 mm nut threaded on the end of a bolt and welded or stuck to it. You can use this with a little heat to break them free.


gotcha :beer: so 21/22mm eh? i might have somthing that size already


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Can someone with a current ETKA confirm these numbers? 


http://forums.subdriven.com/showthread.php?4311578-oem-injector-bungs.-differences




skywalkersGTI said:


> AEB 058-133-555
> SMALL PORT 06B-133-555-H
> there's a third bung too, off an ATW 06B-133-555-C 99-00 passat and other early small ports (non vvt cars)



The H ones are 7$ a piece or so. 

The AEB ones are 5.50$ or so

the ATW ones are 7$ also. Damn.


2002 Jetta 1.8t AWW here. I think same for Tom?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> 2002 Jetta 1.8t AWW here. I think same for Tom?


yeah, i have an aww block w/ awp head. its a super duper hybrid motor yow :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

http://www.germanautoparts.com/productdisplay/70368

I ordered these G. hopefully they are the correct part. according to them AWD/AWW/AWP all use this part. they are pretty cheap. the stealership wanted $10 each one and i would have had to prepay and  wait 2 days for shipping.


----------



## Zneith (Jan 4, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> http://www.germanautoparts.com/productdisplay/70368
> 
> I ordered these G. hopefully they are the correct part. according to them AWD/AWW/AWP all use this part. they are pretty cheap. the stealership wanted $10 each one and i would have had to prepay and  wait 2 days for shipping.


Interested in this as well. Before the car went to the shop, that was on my "to-do list". I also have an 01 AWW block w/ AWP head super duper hybrid motor:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Actually I thought at some point VW superceded all those with a single 1.8T injector bung part #. AEB included.....


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Zneith said:


> Interested in this as well. Before the car went to the shop, that was on my "to-do list". I also have an 01 AWW block w/ AWP head super duper hybrid motor:thumbup::laugh:


SUPER DUPER HYBRIDS FTW :beer:



gdoggmoney said:


> Actually I thought at some point VW superceded all those with a single 1.8T injector bung part #. AEB included.....


this could be true as well. it makes sense to do that from a mfg point of view. either way if the parts make it here by this weekend, i'm gonna install them. I'll let you fellas know what the part# on it is and if it actually works. FWIW the inserts on my car are blue, the inserts shown own germanautoparts.com are blue. the one's i saw from ECS were white, and another set was black


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Big_Tom said:


> SUPER DUPER HYBRIDS FTW :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> this could be true as well. it makes sense to do that from a mfg point of view. either way if the parts make it here by this weekend, i'm gonna install them. I'll let you fellas know what the part# on it is and if it actually works. FWIW the inserts on my car are blue, the inserts shown own germanautoparts.com are blue. the one's i saw from ECS were white, and another set was black


I wonder if the depth is different due to shrot vs long injectors, and etc. That could be compensated by washers spacing out the rail.....


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> I wonder if the depth is different due to shrot vs long injectors, and etc. That could be compensated by washers spacing out the rail.....


i found this when i was looking up what size hex i need. they say 18mm, i guess im just gonna have to see when i get them

http://www.passatworld.com/forums/4...iscussion/242274-replacing-injector-seat.html

these guys say 20mm

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...e-Manifold-injector-seat-bung-insert-Question


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Big_Tom said:


> i found this when i was looking up what size hex i need. they say 18mm, i guess im just gonna have to see when i get them
> 
> http://www.passatworld.com/forums/4...iscussion/242274-replacing-injector-seat.html
> 
> ...




I'll measure my welded slaggy nuts and bolt when I get home. I think it may be a mm short even, i'll break out the starrett dial caliper.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> I'll measure my welded slaggy nuts and bolt when I get home. I think it may be a mm short even, i'll break out the starrett dial caliper.


kool, i'll prob just get some nuts & bolts and weld them together for this job. i dont want to buy an expensive tool


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Real inflation:


This part(injector bung) was 1.50$ in 2005. In 2008 it was 3$. in 2010 it was 5$. Today they are 7$ from the VW dealer, the 06B-133-555-H .


The parts place I deal with has the cost going back that far in their system........


So I am spending 40$ on 5 pieces of bakelite plastic. This country is eff'd.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> Real inflation:
> 
> 
> This part(injector bung) was 1.50$ in 2005. In 2008 it was 3$. in 2010 it was 5$. Today they are 7$ from the VW dealer, the 06B-133-555-H .
> ...


i agree this country is eff'd. my total for the order was 28.45 shipped from germanautoparts.com. the inserts were 22.80 w/ no tax. shipping was 5.65. I'm happy w/ that. the stealership wanted $10 each and they would would have had to order it. i said thanks i can do that much myself and for cheaperic: :thumbup: i'll probably have them this weekend


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

you know whats funny? i just priced these out on ECS w/ shipping. They have the part for $7.50 each and shipping was $11.25 :facepalm: The part is $5.70 on germanautoparts.com and shipping is half what ECS says. :screwy: I assume this is because germanautoparts.com charges actual shipping rates  ECS is prob about to lose a lot of my business when it comes to ordering replacement parts.

*edit i save about $13 bux going this way. also, i just noticed their tracking emails were caught in my spam box. i just tracked my order now, they shipped the parts yesterday and they will be here tomorrow. i ordered the parts at like 10-11pm tues night


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Big_Tom said:


> i agree this country is eff'd. my total for the order was 28.45 shipped from germanautoparts.com. the inserts were 22.80 w/ no tax. shipping was 5.65. I'm happy w/ that. the stealership wanted $10 each and they would would have had to order it. i said thanks i can do that much myself and for cheaperic: :thumbup: i'll probably have them this weekend




Stock up on any new old tock MKIV parts, VW/Audi cuts everything at about 10 years, and then it is oem like manufacturers or used. 

I have to get some new old stock pieces for my B5 1.8TQ, and they are going to hurt my butt bad with the expense. I need side trim for the rocker panels, fron valence, rubber seals and other stupid stuff that is outrageous -- yet totally not in demand save for a few like us.



H are the latest and final revision. D are a second revision and the original parts apparently were just 06B-133-555


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

GAP is awesome to deal with. If you've got any questions just call in and they'll get you sorted right out.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

screwball said:


> GAP is awesome to deal with. If you've got any questions just call in and they'll get you sorted right out.


 :beer: awesome. their prices and shipping seem to be on point so far. my parts will be here in 2 hours. 

on a side note, i talked to a good friend of mine who owns/operates european auto mechanic shop. he told me, just bring the car and he'll change my inserts for free.  he also mentioned that on some of his cars he has applied epoxy/silicone in the area to stop the leaks. if you only have one leaky cup, that could be a solution for you. beats the hell out of pulling the intake manifold :thumbup: i already bought the parts so I'm going to just install them myself or let him do it


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

It appears the latest vw/audi version of this the white color. the one's i got today from GAP were white and they the bad label had the old and new part numbers on it. They also sent me a kool sticker for my car


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> They also sent me a kool sticker for my car


 Proof of kool sticker? 

:what:

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Proof of kool sticker?
> 
> :what:
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk












:laugh: 

Snapped A Buncha Pic When I removed the intake mani today. Took about 30 mins including beer drinking and picture taking time :thumbup: My intake valves have no build up at all on them, i was pretty happy about that. My injector cups were in terrible shape :facepalm: I put a little silicone on the new ones to ensure no leakage. I have not peeled off the excess yet (it's still drying). I took the time to clean my throttle body while the intake mani was off as well. You definitely need a 20mm hex bit/key to get the inserts out and put the new ones in, that's what we used. :beer: Hopefully when i put this thing back on in a little, i've have a nicer idle


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

I just bought something from germanautoparts and didn't get a sticker  

You must be cool :thumbup:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I don' think I would've used silicone there. Goop makes a fuel and oil friendly adhesive that works good.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

ArcticFox said:


> I just bought something from germanautoparts and didn't get a sticker
> 
> You must be cool :thumbup:


 hahaha :beer: 



screwball said:


> I don' think I would've used silicone there. Goop makes a fuel and oil friendly adhesive that works good.


 there probably is a better sealant out there, but i dont think i'll have any problems w/ this. 

Also big boost keeps those intake valves clean


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Snapped A Buncha Pic When I removed the intake mani today. Took about 30 mins including beer drinking and picture taking time :thumbup: My intake valves have no build up at all on them, i was pretty happy about that. My injector cups were in terrible shape :facepalm: I put a little silicone on the new ones to ensure no leakage. I have not peeled off the excess yet (it's still drying). I took the time to clean my throttle body while the intake mani was off as well. You definitely need a 20mm hex bit/key to get the inserts out and put the new ones in, that's what we used. :beer: Hopefully when i put this thing back on in a little, i've have a nicer idle


 Stop dickin around and relocate your ps reservoir already and tuck your passenger side wires... Eyesore I swear  

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

schwartzmagic said:


> Stop dickin around and relocate your ps reservoir already and tuck your passenger side wires... Eyesore I swear
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


 X2.. and DO SOMETHING with that abortion of a charge pipe mess:facepalm:

Looking like a bag of dîcks Tom :thumbdown:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Stop dickin around and relocate your ps reservoir already and tuck your passenger side wires... Eyesore I swear
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk





dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> X2.. and DO SOMETHING with that abortion of a charge pipe mess:facepalm:
> 
> Looking like a bag of dîcks Tom :thumbdown:


 NO & NOOOOOOO:screwy:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Big_Tom said:


> NO & NOOOOOOO:screwy:


 Bag of uncircumcised, wart covered dîcks Tom 


























:wave::heart:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Bag of uncircumcised, wart covered dîcks Tom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

NNNNNNOOOOOOOOO :snowcool:opcorn:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Did you finish up? 


I did mine this weekend. Took two whole pictures. I had to burn out 2 and smash them, 2 came out with my welded bolt/nut tool. I used 3 wraps of PTFE tape on each. Idle is much better and easier leaving the line, but still a chip tune idle and response.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey Tom.... Come down to SFL one of these weekends, so you can race Richard already and park his ass and see about getting your passenger side all tucked away.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Hey Tom.... Come down to SFL one of these weekends, so you can race Richard already and park his ass and see about getting your passenger side all tucked away.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


I'm back and forth between SFL and Orlando all the time. I don't want to meet that idiot :facepalm: REAL RAP with how annoying the dude is, racing would be the LAST thing on my mind if i met this cat.  

I'll get around to the passenger side wireharness tuck lol. I'm working on other things right now. I'm about to go pick up a new intake manifold gasket right now actually. I'm gonna install it tonight. :thumbup:

**When I come down there I'm usually in the Liberty City area, not South Beach


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

Hey Tom :wave:

Car looks good :beer:

Are you limiting boost via MBC or software?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

rains said:


> Hey Tom :wave:
> 
> Car looks good :beer:
> 
> Are you limiting boost via MBC or software?


Thanks! Yup, I am running a Turbo XS MBC :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Just came back from Autozone this a new intake mani gasket. I'm about to go install it now, this should wrap up the new injector bung install. :thumbup: Next step, is for me to get down to VAP for that VVT update and maybe some idle tuning. I'll know about the idle later on tonight after start the car


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> I'm back and forth between SFL and Orlando all the time. I don't want to meet that idiot :facepalm: REAL RAP with how annoying the dude is, racing would be the LAST thing on my mind if i met this cat.
> 
> I'll get around to the passenger side wireharness tuck lol. I'm working on other things right now. I'm about to go pick up a new intake manifold gasket right now actually. I'm gonna install it tonight. :thumbup:
> 
> **When I come down there I'm usually in the Liberty City area, not South Beach


Awww c'mon Tom you can't even afford to park on South Beach. We know you prefer to hang with the cheap hookers in Liberty City anyways :laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ yet another useless post :facepalm: refrain from posting your nonsense in my thread:thumbdown:


----------



## Zneith (Jan 4, 2010)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Awww c'mon Tom you can't even afford to park on South Beach. We know you prefer to hang with the cheap hookers in Liberty City anyways :laugh:


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

Quick note on the Fel-Pro IM gasket:

as far as I can tell, Fel-Pro doesn't make an IM gasket that will fit the AEB head. No matter which vehicle/ motor you look up, you get the same part number.

97-99 A4, or the B5, same listing as any other small port.

And here's a size comparison. Blue is Fel-Pro, Black is what I pulled off.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

Big_Tom said:


> Next step, is for me to get down to VAP for that VVT update and maybe some idle tuning. I'll know about the idle later on tonight after start the car


Why even waste the money on labor unless you have a hookup and they are doing it free. Just pay the Maestro upgrade fee. Then you have easy access to any future updates, cable, a vag-com and full blown logger too. Then you can actually see what is going on with the car and not just blame problems on software for 2 years  :thumbup:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

That fel pro gasket is the best quality gasket i've used yet, and their injector seals last a long time as well. 

It's noticably thicket and has more smash and conformity than the Reinz/oem gaskets.

It's on my smallport jetta and has survived 3 removals/installs without leaking.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

TooLFan46n2 said:


> Why even waste the money on labor unless you have a hookup and they are doing it free. Just pay the Maestro upgrade fee. Then you have easy access to any future updates, cable, a vag-com and full blown logger too. Then you can actually see what is going on with the car and not just blame problems on software for 2 years  :thumbup:


1) Eurodyne doe's give free updates
2) I don't want Maestro
3) I am not just blaming problems on software you can get the fcuk out with that


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> That fel pro gasket is the best quality gasket i've used yet, and their injector seals last a long time as well.
> 
> It's noticably thicket and has more smash and conformity than the Reinz/oem gaskets.
> 
> It's on my smallport jetta and has survived 3 removals/installs without leaking.


yeah, the felpro gasket was pretty nice G. it seals up real nice :thumbup: that gasket i pulled off was busted


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

man your getting harrassed :screwy: haha

what intake mani are you getting?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

mk4boost said:


> man your getting harrassed :screwy: haha
> 
> what intake mani are you getting?


^^^ :laugh: SO MUCH CONTROVERSY

I'm prob gonna get this one http://uspmotorsports.com/product_info.php?cPath=26_358_408_411_415&products_id=819


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^ :laugh: SO MUCH CONTROVERSY
> 
> I'm prob gonna get this one http://uspmotorsports.com/product_info.php?cPath=26_358_408_411_415&products_id=819


kids these days haha... nice dude, pretty much just like my buddy has, thats a real nice manifold :beer:


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

Big_Tom said:


> 1) Eurodyne doe's give free updates


Yes I know they do. If you read what I typed...shops using their software (just like any other software supplier) usually charge a fee to use their services and labor. Hence why I said "unless you have got a hookup or labor free"



Big_Tom said:


> 3) I am not just blaming problems on software you can get the fcuk out with that


I'm not saying your are now but you most certainly have. Don't get all butt hurt it was just a friendly jab. I'm just saying having a full scale logger on a engine running 2X its original output is a good thing. But to each his own. :beer:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

TooLFan46n2 said:


> Why even waste the money on labor unless you have a hookup and they are doing it free.


Because some people actually know how to use Maestro and can tune a car using it.



TooLFan46n2 said:


> Just pay the Maestro upgrade fee.


What is this upgrade you speak of? Is the VVT map not available to all maestro users?


Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

schwartzmagic said:


> Because some people actually know how to use Maestro and can tune a car using it.


All I was trying to say is that its not a bad investment to just upgrade to Maestro so you have full time access to datalogging, updates etc. Especially if your going to pay labor for someone to flash an update that could be put towards the upgrade price (Obviously not an issue for Tom). It was just a suggestion, sorry no one likes it. I'm not saying don't have Company A tune your car or YOU HAVE TO BUY IT!!! To me its just return on investment and peace of mind. 




schwartzmagic said:


> What is this upgrade you speak of? Is the VVT map not available to all maestro users?


Yes it is but he has the standard Eurodyne base file not maestro. So if he wanted to install a new file or update he has to have a dealer flash it for him.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

TooLFan46n2 said:


> All I was trying to say is that its not a bad investment to just upgrade to Maestro so you have full time access to datalogging, updates etc. Especially if your going to pay labor for someone to flash an update that could be put towards the upgrade price (Obviously not an issue for Tom). It was just a suggestion, sorry no one likes it. I'm not saying don't have Company A tune your car or YOU HAVE TO BUY IT!!! To me its just return on investment and peace of mind.
> 
> Yes it is but he has the standard Eurodyne base file not maestro. So if he wanted to install a new file or update he has to have a dealer flash it for him.


Gotcha. Not really, I have a bench flasher and can do it for him 


Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

AEM or something with a cable throttle. Come to the darkside. We have throttle response, and cookies.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Gotcha. Not really, I have a bench flasher and can do it for him
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


:beer::beer: this guy has my back

Also, I don't have to worry about labor on updates because Marc @ VAP is awesome like that 
I'll let the real professionals handle the logging, tuning etc. I don't care for all that in my cars. I just build and drive


----------



## xxsur3shotxx (Sep 24, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> Just came back from Autozone this a new intake mani gasket. I'm about to go install it now, this should wrap up the new injector bung install. :thumbup: Next step, is for me to get down to VAP for that VVT update and maybe some idle tuning. I'll know about the idle later on tonight after start the car


I hope you have better luck with the VVT update than I did. I flashed it over, and just couldn't get the damn thing to run right. It would idle like crap, and stalled once or twice, MAF and no MAF. Flash back to my original file, no issues.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

xxsur3shotxx said:


> I hope you have better luck with the VVT update than I did. I flashed it over, and just couldn't get the damn thing to run right. It would idle like crap, and stalled once or twice, MAF and no MAF. Flash back to my original file, no issues.


my idle need work now lol. i really got nothing to lose ahahaha


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey Tom, you STILL working on this thing? LMAO 
I'm moving on to bigger things bro! CT 5558 TBB V-band 2.0


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Three3Se7en said:


> Hey Tom, you STILL working on this thing? LMAO
> I'm moving on to bigger things bro! CT 5558 TBB V-band 2.0


I have just been driving the car lately, not doing any work on it. I've been working on my other car lately:thumbup:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Big_Tom said:


> I have just been driving the car lately, not doing any work. I've been working on my other car lately:thumbup:


Hows the lude buddy? Any updates?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Hows the lude buddy? Any updates?


Dont have any pics right now, but in the last couple weeks i have installed new rotors and pads in all 4 corners, new front axles, mobil 1 oil change, new ngk o2 sensor, greddy headers, 3" short ram intake, new bkr7e's, new race spark plug wires, i bought a bb6 prelude glass sunroof for it and i'm gonna be installing that soon, had a little rust on the rear quarter panel so i've been doing body work. also bought some vht wrinkle red paint to repaint the valve cover. got some new wipers as well and am in the process of changing my gear oil to penzoil synchromesh. work work work LOL

tomorrow i'm gonna order my new ecu, and soon will be getting a full set of kyb gr2's along with some skunk2 coilovers. it will be a totally diff car when i roll it out of the garage again :thumbup:

I love the car tho, the transmission is WAY better than the o2j :laugh:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Three3Se7en said:


> Hey Tom, you STILL working on this thing? LMAO
> I'm moving on to bigger things bro! CT 5558 TBB V-band 2.0


dont do it .... they spool slower than a gt30r .. get the comp ct2 5147 or the ct2 5347 .. they will make around the same power of the 5558 with way better spool ...the 5558 spools like a 6262 maybe 200 rpm quicker 

you can still get the ct2 series with a 4 inch anti surge and t3 foot print


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> dont do it .... they spool slower than a gt30r .. get the comp ct2 5147 or the ct2 5347 .. they will make around the same power of the 5558 with way better spool ...the 5558 spools like a 6262 maybe 200 rpm quicker
> 
> you can still get the ct2 series with a 4 inch anti surge and t3 foot print


word :thumbup:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Too bad I already paid for that bish. Lol


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Three3Se7en said:


> Too bad I already paid for that bish. Lol


LOL


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

If I wanted that kinda lag, id do an hta gt3582r... just sayin


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> If I wanted that kinda lag, id do an hta gt3582r... just sayin


was looking at one for another car


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Big_Tom said:


> was looking at one for another car


The lude?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> The lude?


yeah, not gonna do it tho lol. not yet


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> The lude?


I did just order up a set of these

http://www.logicmotorsports.com/High_end_H22A_tri_y_header_p/he-h.htm

and a new full 2.5" stainless steel mandrel bent cat-back for the other car. gonna hold off on the cams and the pistons. I spent a lot of money today already, I also paid off the jet :beer:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Big_Tom said:


> I did just order up a set of these
> 
> http://www.logicmotorsports.com/High_end_H22A_tri_y_header_p/he-h.htm
> 
> and a new full 2.5" stainless steel mandrel bent cat-back for the other car. gonna hold off on the cams and the pistons. I spent a lot of money today already, I also paid off the jet :beer:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWfbGGZE07M&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWfbGGZE07M&feature=youtube_gdata_player


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1M8vei3L0L8


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWfbGGZE07M&feature=youtube_gdata_player


yezzir :beer::beer:



Twopnt016v said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1M8vei3L0L8


:laugh:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Old school rap suits Big Toms thread.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEDV5yjapPQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Old school rap suits Big Toms thread.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEDV5yjapPQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Ha! u were right on with the 1st one, not sure about this one


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

I just picked up a new set of strut mounts from GAP. I need them bad :laugh: On another note i've been looking hard at those 550's (THANKS SCREWBALL :beer. I almost pulled the trigger today, but i wanna see what Marc @ VAP can do with the 630's before i jump the gun on the injectors.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> I almost pulled the trigger today, but i wanna see what Marc @ VAP can do with the 630's before i jump the gun on the injectors.


Lucky, Why can't anyone thats good with Maestro live in warm MN :laugh:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Big_Tom said:


> I just picked up a new set of strut mounts from GAP. I need them bad :laugh: On another note i've been looking hard at those 550's (THANKS SCREWBALL :beer. I almost pulled the trigger today, but i wanna see what Marc @ VAP can do with the 630's before i jump the gun on the injectors.


Try 630cc @ 4 bar.

I think the low pulsewidth spray issues might be better. 

Although if you look at genesis units vs siemens generic 630cc the genesis injector holes align perfectly, the 630cc units have the caps randomly oriented...... 

Little things and details, make a HUGE difference....


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> Try 630cc @ 4 bar.
> 
> I think the low pulsewidth spray issues might be better.
> 
> ...


True, I thought about trying a 3.5 or 4 bar fpr a long time ago, but neve actually did it.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Big_Tom said:


> True, I thought about trying a 3.5 or 4 bar fpr a long time ago, but neve actually did it.


I tried it, and did the math to drop my main fuel by the % gained. it idled horribly and revved horribly. I shut it off, reset everything and went back to 3 bar.

That is still being looked into, as I think I may run out of fuel quick with the new found boost.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> I tried it, and did the math to drop my main fuel by the % gained. it idled horribly and revved horribly. I shut it off, reset everything and went back to 3 bar.
> 
> That is still being looked into, as I think I may run out of fuel quick with the new found boost.


oh ok. I'm just gonna get the car tuned. I don't think Marc will have a prob tweaking my idle. I have faith in the 630's


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Ok....

I just had to delete a LOT of posts from this thread.

Please, guys, keep it on topic, and keep the flame wars off of the forum.

Thanks.*

-Tim


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

SilverSLC said:


> *Ok....
> 
> I just had to delete a LOT of posts from this thread.
> 
> ...





Twopnt016v said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1M8vei3L0L8


:laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> :laugh:


:beer:


----------



## lazermkiv (Feb 28, 2010)

how was my post off topic??


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

This thread is boring now, wtf. In fact this whole forum is pretty slow without the humor and **** talking that comes with it. I actually only checked to see what kind of shenanigans were continued here..

People need to quit being so sensitive and start punching people in the mouth rather than crying to mods to clean up threads..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

kamahao112 said:


> :laugh:


Ha ha. 



burkechrs1 said:


> This thread is boring now, wtf. In fact this whole forum is pretty slow without the humor and **** talking that comes with it. I actually only checked to see what kind of shenanigans were continued here..
> 
> People need to quit being so sensitive and start punching people in the mouth rather than crying to mods to clean up threads..


No one "cried" to anyone. I came across the thread while looking at something else, and I'm sorry, but the stuff that was going on in here was against the rules.



lazermkiv said:


> how was my post off topic??


Honestly, it may not have been. However, most of the last page or two of the thread was, so they got mass deleted. Reading through pages and pages of a thread, picking out posts here and there to delete while trying to figure out which ones are ok to keep is incredibly time consuming. In addition to that, it's hard to know which ones are outright flames, while others are friendly BS and the like, so in cases like this, a bunch of stuff gets deleted. I was originally going to lock the thread, but the OP asked me if we could keep it open, so I cleaned it out so it can stick around.

-Tim


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)




----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Go with the 50TRIM!! :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

HidRo said:


> Go with the 50TRIM!! :laugh::thumbup:


:beer: now ur talkin


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

SilverSLC said:


> I was originally going to lock the thread, but the OP asked me if we could keep it open, so I cleaned it out so it can stick around.
> 
> -Tim


Thanks Tim :beer:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

So when is Tom's 50 trim going up against Richard's 30R.... At the track :laugh:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I'd run him, I'm a little old 50 trim too.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

There's been too much butt sniffing before this dog fight.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> So when is Tom's 50 trim going up against Richard's 30R.... At the track :laugh:


:facepalm: when is richie gonna race you at the track?



gdoggmoney said:


> There's been too much butt sniffing before this dog fight.


there's no fight it's more like this. "What Happened To That Boy"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkGPKSHpHeQ&feature=related


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> So when is Tom's 50 trim going up against Richard's 30R.... At the track :laugh:


Tom doesn't want any


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

This needs to happen. Heads up, Richie vs Big Tom. For pinks:thumbup:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

The*Fall*Guy said:


> This needs to happen. Heads up, Richie vs Big Tom. For pinks:thumbup:


I could always use a new daily


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

The*Fall*Guy said:


> This needs to happen. Heads up, Richie vs Big Tom. For pinks:thumbup:


All Florida G2G October 6. Probably less than an hour from Tommy's house. If he doesn't show we will know what's up


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Ooooffffffff.... Thats a call out if I ever heard one.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

Yep. Put up or shut up. I want video, dubbed in soundtrack, girls in bathing suits, etc.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Tom doesn't want any


keep talkin urself up :thumbup:



The*Fall*Guy said:


> This needs to happen. Heads up, Richie vs Big Tom. For pinks:thumbup:


no, it doesn't :facepalm: like i said before if homeboy is so anxious to race somebody, there's plenty of members in miami to run. some of whom are waiting for richie to show up :screwy:



formerly silveratljetta said:


> I could always use a new daily


in ur dreams :facepalm:



formerly silveratljetta said:


> All Florida G2G October 6. Probably less than an hour from Tommy's house. If he doesn't show we will know what's up


you can name all the shows you want, i wont be at any of them :thumbdown:



schwartzmagic said:


> Ooooffffffff.... Thats a call out if I ever heard one.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


ummm, no it's not a call out. it's just some idiot talking ****. didn't you say you were waiting to race richie before the mod came in and cleaned the thread up. don't act like you didn't type that



The*Fall*Guy said:


> Yep. Put up or shut up. I want video, dubbed in soundtrack, girls in bathing suits, etc.
> 
> and you, just give it up :facepalm:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

all of you have been watching too much fast and furious and/or pinks all out :laugh:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Actually schwartzmagic and I did race on Monday night. He won by a couple car lengths wooohooo!!! We are running again next week 

keyboard racing is for scared people like Tommy Tom Tom :laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Actually schwartzmagic and I did race on Monday night. He won by a couple car lengths wooohooo!!! We are running again next week
> 
> keyboard racing is for scared people like Tommy Tom Tom :laugh:


yeah i'm very scared :beer: you're the only one carrying on about racing, i could give a $hit. I don't even know why you're so interested in my car in the 1st place, but stay tuned 

*and STFU while ur doin it*


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Sent My ECU To Arnold Today :beer: Can't wait to see this VVT update


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> Sent My ECU To Arnold Today :beer: Can't wait to see this VVT update


haven't checked your thread in a while... what the he11 happened in here hahah...

nice! good luck, it did wonders for Spartiati and the f23 (as if the added torque was needed :laugh ). That car swerves over a lane on a 3rd gear pull even with an LSD


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Big_Tom said:


> Sent My ECU To Arnold Today :beer: Can't wait to see this VVT update


Uhhh... yeah. It rips. Think ball bearing spool. My UNI tune is activated with VVT, thanks Lavi. It's not jiving with the 3651's but yeah it is nice.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

mk4boost said:


> haven't checked your thread in a while... what the he11 happened in here hahah...
> 
> nice! good luck, it did wonders for Spartiati and the f23 (as if the added torque was needed :laugh ). That car swerves over a lane on a 3rd gear pull even with an LSD


Nice torque-steer lol! 



gdoggmoney said:


> Uhhh... yeah. It rips. Think ball bearing spool. My UNI tune is activated with VVT, thanks Lavi. It's not jiving with the 3651's but yeah it is nice.


oh yes, :thumbup:

I will be getting back on the dyno when i get the ECU back opcorn:


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Any additional tweaking required once the VVT is on? Or is it just plug and play and rip?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

burkechrs1 said:


> Any additional tweaking required once the VVT is on? Or is it just plug and play and rip?


I have read you can just turn it on and have been told this, i have also heard you can tune/tweak it or something. i don't really know, i just leave it to the professionals


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

My understanding is you activate it and set up the parameters when you want it on and when off. Usually on after 1500 and off around 5-5.5k.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Actually schwartzmagic and I did race on Monday night. He won by a couple car lengths wooohooo!!! We are running again next week
> 
> keyboard racing is for scared people like Tommy Tom Tom :laugh:


Lol, that was fun. Yeah we'll race again soon. New O2, new plugs, new vband clamp so no more exhaust leak, uuuufffffff

Tom, get it over with and run him already. His car is actually running pretty good now.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Lol, that was fun. Yeah we'll race again soon. New O2, new plugs, new vband clamp so no more exhaust leak, uuuufffffff
> 
> Tom, get it over with and run him already. His car is actually running pretty good now.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


:facepalm: there's nothing to get over with :screwy: you guys can play in miami all day, leave Tom out of it :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i dont wanna hafta walk it out on you too schwartz


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Lol u crazy :screwy: 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

I think the post office has lost my ECU or something, they picked it up 4 or 5 days ago for overnight shipping. Tracking number has shown no movement since the 14th :facepalm: 

For now i'm MadTightJDMVTEC status daily


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Salty Salty..:thumbdown::thumbdown::banghead::banghead: 

I'm sure it will show up Tom!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Should have just gone to see Marc.. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

Lame dude!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Should have just gone to see Marc..
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


 i tried, he said i'd need maestro in order for him to tune my car. i dont want maestro so thats that


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

The ECU finally showed up today. 5 days for express mail :facepalm: I put the ECU back in the car, but haven't driven it yet. I've been having too much fun w/ vtec  I'll take the jet to work in the morning, i want to see this VVT work


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Big_Tom said:


> The ECU finally showed up today. 5 days for express mail :facepalm: I put the ECU back in the car, but haven't driven it yet. I've been having too much fun w/ vtec  I'll take the jet to work in the morning, i want to see this VVT work


 Vtec? VVT = very vtec.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> Vtec? VVT = very vtec.


 ummm, i just got done driving the car... some of the missing torque is def back :what: car feels way lighter on its feet even out of boost. it's raining here so i didn't get to play too much, part throttle on this file is way better than the last. It still wont idle smoothly so now i'm pretty much sold on gettin some better injectors. 

my advice is don't buy siemens 630cc injectors if you don't have a tuner near you who can personally tune your car. get a better injector from the get and don't worry about idle issues. i have a feeling if i throw 550's and a 4bar fpr on it will idle like its supposed to


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> ummm, i just got done driving the car... some of the missing torque is def back :what: car feels way lighter on its feet even out of boost. it's raining here so i didn't get to play too much, part throttle on this file is way better than the last. It still wont idle smoothly so now i'm pretty much sold on gettin some better injectors.
> 
> my advice is don't buy siemens 630cc injectors if you don't have a tuner near you who can personally tune your car. get a better injector from the get and don't worry about idle issues. i have a feeling if i throw 550's and a 4bar fpr on it will idle like its supposed to


 glad you finally got it. have to see if i still have idle issues once mines all back together


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Big_Tom said:


> ummm, i just got done driving the car... some of the missing torque is def back :what: car feels way lighter on its feet even out of boost. it's raining here so i didn't get to play too much, part throttle on this file is way better than the last. It still wont idle smoothly so now i'm pretty much sold on gettin some better injectors.
> 
> my advice is don't buy siemens 630cc injectors if you don't have a tuner near you who can personally tune your car. get a better injector from the get and don't worry about idle issues. i have a feeling if i throw 550's and a 4bar fpr on it will idle like its supposed to


 Tom, you're 100% correct. 


630's vary drastically. I'm waiting on a component for my scopemeter so I can measure dead times, opening times and basically scope injectors at idle. 

i have 2 sets of 630's so 8 injectors worth of variance. 

That's not getting into what they spit out at < 2ms pulse. The UNI tune has a minimum pulsewidth of 1.5ms which is .2ms below the acceptable range for a 630 published. 

That's assuming at 1.7ms they operate properly...... which I think they don't, or if they do the stars aligned and you got a lucky set.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

weenerdog3443 said:


> glad you finally got it. have to see if i still have idle issues once mines all back together


 :beer: 



gdoggmoney said:


> Tom, you're 100% correct.
> 
> 
> 630's vary drastically. I'm waiting on a component for my scopemeter so I can measure dead times, opening times and basically scope injectors at idle.
> ...


 :beer: i'm interested to see what you can find out about this. that bumpy idle problem has been plaguing me for about 2.5 yrs, i'm about ready to solve that problem permanently


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

how are you gonna solve that idle problem? 

My car with the maestro 550cc file runs good (not so good cold starts) with an OE felling Idle. started it up this morning and I get the "bumpy" idle. My Boost/vac gauge would show 1619mmHg... 

Its sporadic so I donno...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

rodgertherabit said:


> how are you gonna solve that idle problem?
> 
> My car with the maestro 550cc file runs good (not so good cold starts) with an OE felling Idle. started it up this morning and I get the "bumpy" idle. My Boost/vac gauge would show 1619mmHg...
> 
> Its sporadic so I donno...


 
^^^ I'm gonna buy some 550cc bosch injectors and a 4 bar fpr soon.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

does maestro let you fiddle with injector latency ?


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^ I'm gonna buy some 550cc bosch injectors and a 4 bar fpr soon.


 Don't bother. 

Get EV14's. They come in higher flow rates and they are standard on the new 2.5l cars. 

My MKVI has them. They are nice injectors and better tolerances than siemens. There's no point staying 550 when an EV14 comes in 725+ sizes. 

If you get anything else, Injector Dynamics 725's have the BEST spray pattern for a multivalve....... 


Yes I have been seriously seriously investigating this. Look at the video for the ID725 spray pattern on youtube.


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

I had the EXACT same problem, had the 630's, worst idle ever, bucked in first gear like crazy... tried everything from vacuum leaks to exhaust leaks, countless reflashes with maestro, can 
timing, blah blah blah... changed to 550's, car runs perfect again


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

ejg3855 said:


> does maestro let you fiddle with injector latency ?


 prolly, but i dont have it and dont want it 



gdoggmoney said:


> Don't bother.
> 
> Get EV14's. They come in higher flow rates and they are standard on the new 2.5l cars.
> 
> ...


 i thought about getting the ev14 725cc, but i just got my ecu back after a buncha bull$hit. I love this new file Arnold gave me, I got lots of midrange back. I'm gonna go with 550cc and a 4 bar fpr so i can keep the same tune. 



mk4boost said:


> I had the EXACT same problem, had the 630's, worst idle ever, bucked in first gear like crazy... tried everything from vacuum leaks to exhaust leaks, countless reflashes with maestro, can
> timing, blah blah blah... changed to 550's, car runs perfect again


 so are you running 550cc now or 630cc? your sig says 630cc


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> so are you running 550cc now or 630cc? your sig says 630cc


 I'm on the 550's, I forgot to change it


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

mk4boost said:


> I'm on the 550's, I forgot to change it


 change it already!


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> change it already!


 ugh, too many clicks, then typing... I'll get around to it haha


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

mk4boost said:


> ugh, too many clicks, then typing... I'll get around to it haha


 l-a-z-y lol


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> l-a-z-y lol


 alriiiiiiight you convinced me haha... hows everything running? big difference with the vvt file?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

mk4boost said:


> alriiiiiiight you convinced me haha... hows everything running? big difference with the vvt file?


 The new VVT file is the $hit. The car runs better than ever now. Much more midrange power on and off boost. I'm just waiting to buy those 550's so i can have a good idle now


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> The new VVT file is the $hit. The car runs better than ever now. Much more midrange power on and off boost. I'm just waiting to buy those 550's so i can have a good idle now


 wonder if I can download a file of it for maestro


----------



## xxsur3shotxx (Sep 24, 2009)

weenerdog3443 said:


> wonder if I can download a file of it for maestro


 its one of the base files available in maestro


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

weenerdog3443 said:


> wonder if I can download a file of it for maestro


 you probably can. If you have maestro, see if Arnold @ Pagparts can send it to you 



xxsur3shotxx said:


> its one of the base files available in maestro


 true, it prob is there too. I don't have maestro tho so i couldnt do it that way


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

xxsur3shotxx said:


> its one of the base files available in maestro


 :thumbup: they're available for everyone now with maestro


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

Yup, I just updated and loaded the G2 550 files the other day. HUGE difference lol.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Big_Tom said:


> prolly, but i dont have it and dont want it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You may run into injector response times, the minimum PW of a 550 @ 4 bar will be greater than a 630cc. It may run ok..... 

Honestly, i'd contact a forum guy if you do not have maestro.... 

If my 630's @ 4bar suck i'm heading straight for ID725's guaranteed matched pulsewidth response at 2ms


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

rodgertherabit said:


> Yup, I just updated and loaded the G2 550 files the other day. HUGE difference lol.


 LOL :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:beer: ic:


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> :beer: ic:


 haha I saw that on Facebook yesterday :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

mk4boost said:


> haha I saw that on Facebook yesterday :beer:


:beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Gonna be installing a new radiator, a/c condensor, doing oil change, new plugs and fresh tires over the next week or so. The will be heading back to the dyno afterwards. I want to see VVT vs no VVT dynos on my car.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

cant wait to see the difference on the dynos


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

weenerdog3443 said:


> cant wait to see the difference on the dynos


me too :beer:


----------



## [email protected] Motorsport (Apr 3, 2012)

Definitely be cool to see the different dynos :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] Motorsport said:


> Definitely be cool to see the different dynos :thumbup::thumbup:


:beer: I'm gonna go back o the same MUSTANG dyno i always go to.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Gonna be heading to the dyno again this afternoon unless they are closed for some reason. opcorn:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> Gonna be heading to the dyno again this afternoon unless they are closed for some reason. opcorn:


 can't wait


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> can't wait


 of course because ur my #1 fan. where are your dyno's  you talk a lot, but i haven't seen any #'s from you. ever :screwy:


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey Big Tom, Does your AWW block come with vvt?:what:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

sponcar said:


> Hey Big Tom, Does your AWW block come with vvt?:what:


 they all do AFAIK :thumbup:


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

sponcar said:


> Hey Big Tom, Does your AWW block come with vvt?:what:


 







Big_Tom said:


> they all do AFAIK :thumbup:


 This..

AWW=AWP With a weak tune. Same engine


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> of course because ur my #1 fan. where are your dyno's  you talk a lot, but i haven't seen any #'s from you. ever :screwy:


 He's parked right now lol :laugh:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> of course because ur my #1 fan. where are your dyno's  you talk a lot, but i haven't seen any #'s from you. ever :screwy:


 trust me you don't want me to but I promise I'll go to Titan Motorsports in a few weeks and lay down a good number for you :heart:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

The*Fall*Guy said:


> This..
> 
> AWW=AWP With a weak tune. Same engine


 :thumbup: thats a good way to put it 



schwartzmagic said:


> He's parked right now lol :laugh:


 LOL, that car spends most of its parked... because racecar :laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> trust me you don't want to but I promise I'll go to Titan Motorsports in a few weeks and lay down a good number for you :heart:


 lol quit talking like ur so fast  lmao :thumbup:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> :beer: I'm gonna go back o the same MUSTANG dyno i always go to.


 Find a dynapack!!!!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> Find a dynapack!!!!


 lol, i want to use a dynojet next actually. thats what the tex loves


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

update, 

right now i'm having problems with my bov opening under boost. i cannot get it to hold more than 20 psi without without compressor surge like it used to. I believe the spring is worn and needs to be replaced. it's been in use for 4 1/2 years by me, and not sure how long by the PO (bought it used from the classifieds). with that being said, I'm going to replace it with a new Forge unit. I'm going to drop by Forge Motorsport tomorrow and pick up the Evo14 valve :thumbup: 










http://forgemotorsport.com/content.asp?inc=product&cat=0006&product=FMDVEVO14 


also picked up some new 5/16" fuel line. i'm going to swap out the 3/8" line i have on there now because i dont want car-b-que 










after this stuff is taken care of i'll see about that dynojet run


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice! Looking for to your dyno. :thumbup:

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K. Räikkönen (Sep 3, 2012)

Tom, I :heart: your car. :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Nice! Looking for to your dyno. :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2





K. Räikkönen said:


> Tom, I :heart: your car. :thumbup:


 :beer::beer: Thanks guys


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

Having similar issues with my Divertenator (frankenDV)  

Looking into the forge super diverter (running the maf now, woot). 1 5/8 openings and 50mm bOre. Im told the evo x valves are $$ but i cant find them.


----------



## tirerub (Apr 29, 2010)

rodgertherabit said:


> Having similar issues with my Divertenator (frankenDV)
> 
> Looking into the forge super diverter (running the maf now, woot). 1 5/8 openings and 50mm bOre. Im told the evo x valves are $$ but i cant find them.


 I had the super diverter it was good but I find my tial better you can get the QR


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

rodgertherabit said:


> Having similar issues with my Divertenator (frankenDV)
> 
> Looking into the forge super diverter (running the maf now, woot). 1 5/8 openings and 50mm bOre. Im told the evo x valves are $$ but i cant find them.


 
the super dv is dope :thumbup: 

you could also look into the EVO15 valve they have. Thats the recirc'd one, i'm getting the EVO14, which is the VTA version. the inlets are 1.25" on these units i believe


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

What's special bout the evo series? The super has bigger ports.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

I was just pointing out that the evo series is also an option for you. they are a larger than the 006/007/008, but not quite as big as the super dv. either valve is a step up from our usual size dv's


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

Ah I see. My current valve has 1.25 ports so I'm gonna give the super dv a try. It'll fit the huge port on my Eurojet pipe nicely


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

rodgertherabit said:


> Ah I see. My current valve has 1.25 ports so I'm gonna give the super dv a try. It'll fit the huge port on my Eurojet pipe nicely


 :beer: yeh, the eurojet race pipes do have a pretty large dv bung


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Dropped by Forge Motorsports today and picked up the EVO14 valve. They hooked me up w/ a huge discount, thanks guys :heart: :beer:


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Whats in the other box?


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

Maybe some big ass nail clippers for tom:laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

sabbySC said:


> Whats in the other box?


 a new ar-15 i picked up today :thumbup: 



rodgertherabit said:


> Maybe some big ass nail clippers for tom:laugh:


 LOL, yeh my nails are a little long right now. need to cut them so i can play basketball safely again lol


----------



## xxsur3shotxx (Sep 24, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> a new ar-15 i picked up today :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, yeh my nails are a little long right now. need to cut them so i can play basketball safely again lol


 That the brand of AR? Never heard of them before...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

xxsur3shotxx said:


> That the brand of AR? Never heard of them before...


 yes, thats the brand :thumbup: 

Also, just got ripped by Treadstone for $36 bux. Damn thats pricey for 1 small pc of silicone


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

Hmm I though forge made those too. I say an aluminum one in their site I think


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^ Forge has them as well, but only in 1" dv outlets


----------



## 20VCanuck (Mar 11, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> yes, thats the brand :thumbup:
> 
> Also, just got ripped by Treadstone for $36 bux. Damn thats pricey for 1 small pc of silicone


 Tell me about it, I recently found out how expensive silicone is, jeeebussss.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> Also, just got ripped by Treadstone for $36 bux. Damn thats pricey for 1 small pc of silicone


 Damn son, pricey!


Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

http://www.siliconeintakes.com/index.php?cPath=11&osCsid=d6c273ae3e3c54db02798ecbeac86154 

I always had great luck with siliconeintakes.com. great customer service and super fast shipping. Affordable too.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ Steve, that was the 1st place i looked, i bought an intercooler pipe from them a few months ago. They do ship super fast... They only have the 2.5" size coupler with the 1.25" outlet, i need the 2" coupler with that size dv outlet. The only place i could find it surprisingly was treadstone. I didn't even see any on ebay either :screwy:


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Tough size to find. I didn't realize that.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

at least treadstone ships fast, i got the coupler today. it's a quality piece :thumbup: Prob gonna go install now


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

:thumbup: noice!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

They make good chet. Their intercoolers are pretty good quality. The end tanks have a divider so the air going in and out is evenly distributed to the top and bottom of the intercooler. The owner was at my buddy Kareys shop for him to fab up a FRS exhaust. I wanna talk to the guy about developing more VW specific parts.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

mk4boost said:


> :thumbup: noice!


thanks, the new valve is dope :thumbup: installed it and it works perfectly. i did not touch my MBC and car is holding 24psi fine. the new valve did not open under boost. the greddy was def worn because lately it would crack open a little under full boost and that was annoying.



schwartzmagic said:


> They make good chet. Their intercoolers are pretty good quality. The end tanks have a divider so the air going in and out is evenly distributed to the top and bottom of the intercooler. The owner was at my buddy Kareys shop for him to fab up a FRS exhaust. I wanna talk to the guy about developing more VW specific parts.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


yea, this coupler has a 1 million mile warranty lol. also, i did almost buy a tr8l intercooler, but i decided to stick with cxracing because i have bought like 5 intercoolers from them before. never had a problem w/ cx so i decided not to switch brands.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> yea, this coupler has a 1 million mile warranty lol. also, i did almost buy a tr8l intercooler, but i decided to stick with cxracing because i have bought like 5 intercoolers from them before. never had a problem w/ cx so i decided not to switch brands.


keep telling yourself that opcorn:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> keep telling yourself that opcorn:


says the guy who's car is always parked :facepalm:

let my di*k go opcorn:


----------



## 20VCanuck (Mar 11, 2011)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> keep telling yourself that opcorn:


I have a cx core, same specs as Tom.

Drove it all summer with 30+ celcius outside, always logged super low intake temps.:sly:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

20VCanuck said:


> I have a cx core, same specs as Tom.
> 
> Drove it all summer with 30+ celcius outside, always logged super low intake temps.:sly:


:beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Car has been parked since Monday, I start it up and back it out of the garage today and this happens...


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> Car has been parked since Monday, I start it up and back it out of the garage today and this happens...


 You still standing behind that awesome CTS turbo kit? 

Pag Parts FTW opcorn:


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> You still standing behind that awesome CTS turbo kit?
> 
> Pag Parts FTW opcorn:


 had my cts kit for about 4 years and love itopcorn:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> You still standing behind that awesome CTS turbo kit?
> 
> Pag Parts FTW opcorn:


 if it matters ive even seen a turbo k20 down pipe from Full Race crack and ive had on of my down pipes ive made crack aswell ..remade it and its been on the car for going on 3 years now .. some times these things just happen


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> if it matters ive even seen a down turbo k20 down pipe from Full Race crack and ive had on of my down pipes ive made crack aswell ..remade it and its been on the car for going on 3 years now .. some times these things just happen


 They seem to happen a lot with CTS. :thumbdown:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> They seem to happen a lot with CTS. :thumbdown:


 then since you are not using a cts kit then you have nothing to worry about


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> They seem to happen a lot with CTS. :thumbdown:


 Richard look at my manifold... **** happens. eace:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

a lot of stuff sold is made to be affordable, with that said it then comes down to controlling flex and EGT's. 

5 years..no issues here. then again...all hand made from great stuff. but i had to spend on materials big time...good TIG rod, good stainless vband stuff and quality, proper thickness SS piping, but..nothing lasts forever...everything breaks.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Richard look at my manifold... **** happens. eace:


 maybe I should clarify. This isn't the first CTS downpipe to crack at that exact spot. 

Once is a random occurrence, twice is a coincidence, three times is a problem.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

there are quite a number people over the last couple years with the cracking issue


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> They seem to happen a lot with CTS. :thumbdown:


 I can vouch for this : 

My brothers cracked in the exact same spot in 12 months to the day that it was installed. (FYI he perches the kit new.) I defiantly think somewhere along the line quality is being held back for affordability in these 20v kits. I know that you can't compare apples to oranges but the CTS 24v BT kits are manufactured 10x better. 

#withthatbeingsaid 
"PPT FTW opcorn:"


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

guess what kit i no longer run too.... ready to put on my PPT kit and be done. That **** gave me so many nightmares. 

DP leaks/cracks 
wg leaks 
blown wg gaskets, even cometics blown 
turbo bolts not staying tight (stage 8 locking bolts, http://www.stage8.com/, fixed that issue) 
3 turbos, might i add "50 trims" pos rotorooter turbos. finally they sent me a garrett. 

Not forget top mount that would cook my hood and steam in the rain  love the mysterious fog effect for a sleeper.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Never heard of this happening with a cts dowpipe, but ive always been under the impression coating>heat wrape. i would guess thats what caused the material fatigue


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

big changes coming soon... opcorn:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

is it here yet?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

theswoleguy said:


> is it here yet?


 knowing those guys, it might be here tomorrow :laugh:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Ceramic coating is definitely better than exhaust wrap. The wrap can cause the welds to crack. Not to mention it looks terrible.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Ceramic coating is definitely better than exhaust wrap. The wrap can cause the welds to crack. Not to mention it looks terrible.


 i did both, i even rewrapped 2.5 years ago..i'm not having issues. no one i know is having issues with PPT kits. racecars don't have issues, and look at their frequency of heat cycles and the dictation of abuse they put out. 

once again, quality of materials and construction. then of course, the design(shape/angle,etc) itself and how much it moves/flexes.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i did both, i even rewrapped 2.5 years ago..i'm not having issues. no one i know is having issues with PPT kits. racecars don't have issues, and look at their frequency of heat cycles and the dictation of abuse they put out.
> 
> once again, quality of materials and construction. then of course, the design(shape/angle,etc) itself and how much it moves/flexes.


 100% agreed. it's nothing to do with the heat wrap


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> 100% agreed. it's nothing to do with the heat wrap


 You're right it's just a ****ty turbo kit


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> You're right it's just a ****ty turbo kit


 and you're just a $hitty person.. now go do some more of this...


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

You going PPT Tommy? Best thing I ever did on my setup.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

screwball said:


> You going PPT Tommy? Best thing I ever did on my setup.


 I'll be sending Arnold a sizeable amount of money soon opcorn:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> I'll be sending Arnold a sizeable amount of money soon opcorn:


 Does that mean you are going to put those IE rods on hold for a little while longer? opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Does that mean you are going to put those IE rods on hold for a little while longer? opcorn:


 opcorn:


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Why wouldn't you just re-weld it and continue on....??

Everything breaks at one point, fix it and move on.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Does that mean you are going to put those IE rods on hold for a little while longer? opcorn:


 dick swingin some more :thumbup: 



[email protected] said:


> opcorn:


 you can join too :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Unlike you, I don't spend hours on end derailing other people's threads. So you don't have to worry about me. :beer:



AmIdYfReAk said:


> Why wouldn't you just re-weld it and continue on....??
> Everything breaks at one point, fix it and move on.


 I agree with this :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> Why wouldn't you just re-weld it and continue on....??
> 
> Everything breaks at one point, fix it and move on.


 i don't feel like repairing that pc again. it's already been repaired twice


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

this back n forth you n richard do are hilarious... what setup you going with tom? get a 6466 :laugh:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> this back n forth you n richard do are hilarious... what setup you going with tom? get a 6466 :laugh:


 Yeah Tom get a 6466 your stock block will love it for about 5 minutes lol


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Unlike you, I don't spend hours on end derailing other people's threads. So you don't have to worry about me. :beer:














schwartzmagic said:


> this back n forth you n richard do are hilarious... what setup you going with tom? get a 6466 :laugh:


 richie is obsessed w/ me :screwy: just when i thought he couldnt stroke it any better he uses two hands


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

man I :heart: you guys lol


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i've become curious...what do you put down rich? how often is your car driven? how many times have you said you were going to do something, but then it didn't happen due to outside circumstances,etc,etc?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

ohhh..that's right...sub 400 on a 3076 with e85, cams, etc, etc. 

relax dude, the constant nagging is getting old. i dare you to go one full week without saying something about/to tom, and actually same goes for him. 

if you guys eff up..i get a free shirt from a local brewery in your area...please send with beer


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i've become curious...what do you put down rich? how often is your car driven? how many times have you said you were going to do something, but then it didn't happen due to outside circumstances,etc,etc?


 richie hasn't even put enough mileage on that car to warrant an oil change  also, he's ditched the setup and is supposedly building a drag car :laugh: opcorn: 



Vegeta Gti said:


> ohhh..that's right...sub 400 on a 3076 with e85, cams, etc, etc.
> 
> relax dude, the constant nagging is getting old. i dare you to go one full week without saying something about/to tom, and actually same goes for him.
> 
> if you guys eff up..i get a free shirt from a local brewery in your area...please send with beer


 you mean sub 350 lol  never did any dyno's and posted a weak vid. i would have walked it out on em on w/ smaller turbo on less boost  now about the nagging... whose thread is this? mine, and richie is trolling hard. who is so worried about my build he mad a new hatertastic sig? who talks sh*t about my car in every thread he gets the chance to? nuff said. i think he just wants my penis :thumbup:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> ohhh..that's right...sub 400 on a 3076 with e85, cams, etc, etc.
> 
> relax dude, the constant nagging is getting old. i dare you to go one full week without saying something about/to tom, and actually same goes for him.
> 
> if you guys eff up..i get a free shirt from a local brewery in your area...please send with beer


 Car has been on jack stands for weeks now working on the new setup. Ill start a build thread next week when the rest of the parts arrive from PPT


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

no takers on the bet?

the old vet needs beer

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i call up treadstone yesterday and ordered the treadstone stainless mani yesterday... it shows up in the mail today... 

1) it's not stainless 
2) it's not even the same manifold i ordered 
3) it's damaged... there's a giant chunk missing out of one of the mating surfaces... 

gonna box that $hit up and send it right back.... :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

was it silver in color or dark dark bronze?

pic?

email [email protected]

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

it's a cast stainless btw

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> was it silver in color or dark dark bronze?
> 
> pic?
> 
> ...


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

thats for a 1.8/2.0 16v motor


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


>


 That sucks. Somebody messed up.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

def not the 20v manifold

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow! Orders a stainless 20v manifold; receives a cast iron 8v manifold :screwy:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Rod Ratio said:


> Wow! Orders a stainless 20v manifold; receives a damaged cast iron 8v manifold :screwy:


 That sucks :banghead:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Big Turbo :thumbup::thumbup:

Big Tom :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

enough hate. wait till i get back to yet mainland so i can crush you all

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> enough hate. wait till i get back to yet mainland so i can crush you all
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


 lmao


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

your laughing, but with launch control, traction control, flat shift(need to get a clutch switch),a huge power to weight ratio and more whp....what can you do? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> your laughing, but with launch control, traction control, flat shift(need to get a clutch switch),a huge power to weight ratio and more whp....what can you do?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


 don't even waste your energy on this guy... 


Anywho, i removed my turbo, manifold, and wastegate... getting ready for a new setup... will be removing the broken CTS o2 pipe soon as well... gonna ship back that treadstone crap, get a refund and chill until my new parts get here... opcorn:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Big_Tom said:


> don't even waste your energy on this guy...


 i know, it's just fun when they know, that you know, they know.... they will lose horrendously baahahahaha


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i know, it's just fun when they know, that you know, they know.... they will lose horrendously baahahahaha


 :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

lol


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Also, just picked these up... Real Gaskets :thumbup:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> your laughing, but with launch control, traction control, flat shift(need to get a clutch switch),a huge power to weight ratio and more whp....what can you do?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


 As good as Arnold's billet wheel is, you do not have more whp and your power to weight ratio won't matter


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

your car doesn't move, so I'm already undefeated 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> As good as Arnold's billet wheel is, you do not have more whp and your power to weight ratio won't matter


 Cool Story Bro 

Judging by your 30r efforts; id wager that your 35r will put out about what vegeta does with 2000 rpm more lag. There's no way in hell you'll get your curb weight below vegeta's either as he has a mk1. Even in full race trim you'd be a few hundred pounds heavier


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Cool Story Bro
> 
> Judging by your 30r efforts; id wager that your 35r will put out about what vegeta does with 2000 rpm more lag. There's no way in hell you'll get your curb weight below vegeta's either as he has a mk1. Even in full race trim you'd be a few hundred pounds heavier


 LOL :beer: agreed.... richie thinks a bigger turbo + race gas + fast lol


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Cool Story Bro
> 
> Judging by your 30r efforts; id wager that your 35r will put out about what vegeta does with 2000 rpm more lag. There's no way in hell you'll get your curb weight below vegeta's either as he has a mk1. Even in full race trim you'd be a few hundred pounds heavier


 Edited


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Why not make a third screen name so you can triple troll the 1.8T forum


 A third?

This is my only screen name Richie.

You're the type of guy who masturbates, while looking at his own áss in the mirror.:thumbup:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

edited for anonymity sake :wave:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> A third?
> 
> This is my only screen name Richie.
> 
> You're the type of guy who masturbates, while looking at his own áss in the mirror.:thumbup:


 this. 

richie, stop trolling my thread... you are contributing nothng...:thumbdown: :wave:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> this.
> 
> richie, stop trolling my thread... you are contributing nothng...:thumbdown: :wave:


 What do you mean? I told you that CTS kit was garbage you just didn't want to hear it


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> What do you mean? I told you that CTS kit was garbage you just didn't want to hear it


 ZING! :laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> What do you mean? I told you that CTS kit was garbage you just didn't want to hear it


 go post that in the CTS Turbo thread ic: now GTFO


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

if i pull some interior stuff and clean my trunk out i'll be 1800lbs..you would have a completely gutted car and be 2400 -/+ 100 due to it being a jetta as well. 

that being said, just get to puttin the thing together.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh man you guys are so entertaining... LMFAO 

:laugh:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> if i pull some interior stuff and clean my trunk out i'll be 1800lbs..you would have a completely gutted car and be 2400 -/+ 100 due to it being a jetta as well.
> 
> that being said, just get to puttin the thing together.


 The car is being built to run in a specific class where you must be 2200+ lbs 

I think racing other people is much more exciting than racing against yourself


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> The car is being built to run in a specific class where you must be 2200+ lbs
> 
> I think racing other people is much more exciting than racing against yourself


 so go make your own build thread and stop trolling mine :facepalm:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

^^^^ Richie's idea of a "Drag Race"


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Gangnam style! Sexy lady! :heart:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

I call treadstone up about this mishap... the guy tries to tell me the 1.8t is a 16v and they sent me the correct manifold at first. and then goes on to tell me about the 25% percent restocking fee :facepalm: i sent the mani back today, these fools owe me a full refund... i should haggle them about me having to pay return shipping for this $hit as well. these guys are clueless :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

did you talk to Jason like i said. i have only dealt with him, because he had a clue.

don't let one idiot ruin everything. if you do then i consider this entire forum worthy of a horrible demise immediately lol

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> did you talk to Jason like i said. i have only dealt with him, because he had a clue.
> 
> don't let one idiot ruin everything. if you do then i consider this entire forum worthy of a horrible demise immediately lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


 i didn't ask his name. i was just calling to confirm the return shipping address and make sure they would issue a refund. i was sucked into the small talk :laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

A little update... I called up treadstone about the refund issue and i was told i'd be getting a full refund... They did not refund my original shipping charges. So I am going to have to call them again on Monday and bitch about this. It's funny they expect me to pay for them to ship a damaged part totally different than what i ordered :screwy: Not to mention shipping back to them was only $12.xx when I paid $22.xx for shipping to me :sly:

Aside from that I pulled the kinetic o2 pipe off my car today...  I don't even know where to start with that piece...




























Notice the nice burn on my firewall...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Good grief. How did that happen?

I have always suspected heat wrap could lead to damaging the metal beneath. Hmmm.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Good grief. How did that happen?
> 
> I have always suspected heat wrap could lead to damaging the metal beneath. Hmmm.


LOL! It's not the heat wrap. I had that wg section repaired once before i ever heat wrapped the o2 pipe. i ran for 6 or 8 months with no heat wrap and no blanket on turbo. had have the wg reroute repaired once during that time frame


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Damn.. That pipe didn't hold up at all


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Damn.. That pipe didn't hold up at all


Nope it sure didnt....


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Good grief. How did that happen?
> 
> I have always suspected heat wrap could lead to damaging the metal beneath. Hmmm.


five years with my dp, wg feed,wg dump and a majority of my exhaust wrapped. no issues. hand tig'd 304 SS vbanded on the garage floor

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> five years with my dp, wg feed,wg dump and a majority of my exhaust wrapped. no issues. hand tig'd 304 SS vbanded on the garage floor
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


:beer: if it's made right it won't crack... exhaust wrap or not


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Look at that pure garbage repair job, enough said.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

sabbySC said:


> Look at that pure garbage repair job, enough said.


Shouldn't have had to be repaired in the first place. CTS kit is junk as delivered. Tom's getting a REAL dp fab'd by Arnold now.


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Rod Ratio said:


> Shouldn't have had to be repaired in the first place. CTS kit is junk as delivered. Tom's getting a REAL dp fab'd by Arnold now.


Says you.

Toms kit was bought used. What motor mounts has his kit been run with? How about the guy that had it before him? I'd say stuffs going to break in time if it is exposed to excessive stress. If the down pipe didn't break than maybe the flex pipe would, than you could say, such and such exhaust is crap.


The kit is fine, you've got to use your head and ask why it broke in the first place.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

sabbySC said:


> Says you.
> 
> Toms kit was bought used. What motor mounts has his kit been run with? How about the guy that had it before him? I'd say stuffs going to break in time if it is exposed to excessive stress. If the down pipe didn't break than maybe the flex pipe would, than you could say, such and such exhaust is crap.
> 
> ...


Its just a poor design. The Turbo is in a terrible location that holds heat in the bay, and that corny up pipe that loops around like a 1970's Hooker earing before it TAPERS to a restriction at the turbine outlet. Its just plain schit. 

Don't even get me started on how you have to heat shield, and wrap every damn thing, and it STILL torches the bay. Heck they don't even supply proper supply and drain lines.

Im pretty sure Tom has density line mounts too.


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Rod Ratio said:


> Its just a poor design. The Turbo is in a terrible location that holds heat in the bay, and that corny up pipe that loops around like a 1970's Hooker earing before it TAPERS to a restriction at the turbine outlet. Its just plain schit.
> 
> Don't even get me started on how you have to heat shield, and wrap every damn thing, and it STILL torches the bay. Heck they don't even supply proper supply and drain lines.
> 
> Im pretty sure Tom has density line mounts too.


He didn't have those mounts the whole time. As stated who knows what the person before was running.

My supply and drain lines worked and fit flawlessly, even when I went from a 50t to 3071 my lines still worked and fit without issue. My engine bay isn't very hot and I still run my hood blanket. I do have everything heat wrapped, and I run a turbo blanket, without that it did get hot.

Just run your setup and be happy with it. Every setup has its strengths and weaknesses, just like everyone's got their own opinion. I don't really see much need to go on and on about how you think the cuts setup doesn't meet your standard, nothing constructive comes from this approach.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

sabbySC said:


> Look at that pure garbage repair job, enough said.


the repair job is not pretty, i never said it was. with that being said I have BFI stg 1 mounts... it's in my sig and pics in this thread... AND my ebay downpipe has managed to hold up 5+ years without multiple cracks



Rod Ratio said:


> Shouldn't have had to be repaired in the first place. CTS kit is junk as delivered. Tom's getting a REAL dp fab'd by Arnold now.


ur right it should not have had to be repaired in the 1st place. hence the reason why i'm not having it repaired again


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

sabbySC said:


> He didn't have those mounts the whole time. As stated who knows what the person before was running.
> 
> My supply and drain lines worked and fit flawlessly, even when I went from a 50t to 3071 my lines still worked and fit without issue. My engine bay isn't very hot and I still run my hood blanket. I do have everything heat wrapped, and I run a turbo blanket, without that it did get hot.
> 
> Just run your setup and be happy with it. Every setup has its strengths and weaknesses, just like everyone's got their own opinion. I don't really see much need to go on and on about how you think the cuts setup doesn't meet your standard, nothing constructive comes from this approach.


yah, the temps are fine on my car as well with the blanket and wrap. i did buy my kit used and did not get the fancy ss braided oil return like, it came with a rubber/silicone line. I did not have my mounts the entire time, no BUT i have had them on for over a year. when i posted all that dyno stuff back in feb or april this year, the o2 pipe was not broken like this or falling apart.. i've had all upgraded mounts since before them, it should not be falling apart now


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

BTW that o2 pipe is for sale... $495 OBO


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Its just a poor design. The Turbo is in a terrible location that holds heat in the bay, and that corny up pipe that loops around like a 1970's Hooker earing before it TAPERS to a restriction at the turbine outlet. Its just plain schit.
> 
> Don't even get me started on how you have to heat shield, and wrap every damn thing, and it STILL torches the bay. Heck they don't even supply proper supply and drain lines.


I completely agree. Let's face it, the CTS kit is designed for people who already have the basic 1.8t bolt ons and are just entering the BT market. It's great for people who want to reuse their stock downpipe and whatever intercooler kit they bought for their stock turbo.

It works great for marketing but not so great in practice as other designs have proven to be more reliable.

Tom I hope arnold can set you up with a proper downpipe that can take some abuse :thumbup:


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I completely agree. Let's face it, the CTS kit is designed for people who already have the basic 1.8t bolt ons and are just entering the BT market. It's great for people who want to reuse their stock downpipe and whatever intercooler kit they bought for their stock turbo.
> 
> It works great for marketing but not so great in practice as other designs have proven to be more reliable.
> 
> Tom I hope arnold can set you up with a proper downpipe that can take some abuse :thumbup:


I don't know, just post up your dynos and stop being whiny bitches. Prove your setups are so vastly superior instead of constantly chucking chit.

It just comes across as some sort of need for a handfull of users of other kits who need to prove their own manly hood by putting down others. It's like we have a bunch nasa engineers in here :bs:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

sabbySC said:


> I don't know, just post up your dynos and stop being whiny bitches. Prove your setups are so vastly superior instead of constantly chucking chit.
> 
> It just comes across as some sort of need for a handfull of users of other kits who need to prove their own manly hood by putting down others. It's like we have a bunch nasa engineers in here :bs:


I had a CTS mani for a little less than a year. The manifold held up fine. Thankfully I had a custom vbanded downpipe and never had to deal with any of these issues :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i've installed plenty CTS kits..i think their weak. could be so much better, but their 1.8t stuff is changing with the kinetic **** being mixed in...**** all of their stuff is changing, but as stated previously. this isn't the first crackec,broken,etc DP or feed pipe from CTS i've seen take a dump.


pagparts is always going to be superior because it is a fabricator making a setup that is a bit more specific and always using quality material for each build instead of just making a KIT to sell.

DIY or die i say lol


btw, sabby what did you put down?


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Vegeta Gti said:


> btw, sabby what did you put down?


343whp @ 24psi on the 50t, stock intake, stock tb (dynoject)

324whp @ 20psi on the 3071 sem intake, 70mm tb (dyno dynamics) I wasn't able to up my boost as on that day my ebc decided to take a dump and not work.

I don't get dyno queen numbers out of my setup but I attribute alot of that to the fact I run a stock head and cams.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

dynodynamics are the way to go.


i don't think the stock head has anything to do with it. i made [email protected] on 92 with a completely stock AWP head and a crappy smallport homebrew manifold that couldn't stay together and an 80mm tb.

there is power in there, just gotta work it out!


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm at 3600ft above sea level as well, I'm going to try dynoing somewhere closer to sea level next year and see what kind of affect that has on things. 

I also run a cat which I have been told definately hurts my dyno results.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i had a cat in as well, i took it out on a run after that, same output lol. it isn't a huge gain..2-5whp tops if it's a high flow, double that is it's an OEM.

being sealevel will def push you closer to 375-380


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

sabbySC said:


> 343whp @ 24psi on the 50t, stock intake, stock tb (dynoject)
> 
> 324whp @ 20psi on the 3071 sem intake, 70mm tb (dyno dynamics) I wasn't able to up my boost as on that day my ebc decided to take a dump and not work.
> 
> I don't get dyno queen numbers out of my setup but I attribute alot of that to the fact I run a stock head and cams.


i think those are respectable numbers, especially for being at altitude


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

they most definetely are:beer:


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Why thanks :beer:


edit - I spelled why wrong, lol


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

sabbySC said:


> Whay thanks :beer:


:beer::beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

A few things showed up in the mail today... Should have my turbo kit back from Pagparts Friday or Monday opcorn:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Can't wait to see how this ends up


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Dave926 said:


> Can't wait to see how this ends up


X2 ic:


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

Big_Tom said:


>


makes me want to put my rods in:banghead: wish i had more time. Maybe next week when i put my new clutch in


----------



## r3coil (Aug 22, 2011)

power shall be made:beer:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

3 years later and the man has bought some rods lol let's see how long it takes to install opcorn:


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Nice to see progress going in good direction :thumbup:




Big_Tom said:


> ...........Should have my turbo kit back from Pagparts Friday or Monday opcorn:


I can bet is gonna take bit longer , just saying


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Awesome Tom. Good to see your build moving in the right direction. Congrats :beer:

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

schwartzmagic said:


> Awesome Tom. Good to see your build moving in the right direction. Congrats :beer:
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


I 2nd this:thumbup: Nice purchases Tom


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> 3 years later and the man has bought some rods lol let's see how long it takes to install opcorn:


you can continue eating d*cks opcorn:



artur vel 2 hoot said:


> Nice to see progress going in good direction :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:sly: my build has always gone in a "positive" direction... Also, my kit has already been shipped so it will be here Monday as long as the carrier doesn't fcuk it up. you ain't sayin nothin...



schwartzmagic said:


> Awesome Tom. Good to see your build moving in the right direction. Congrats :beer:
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


As previously stated, it was always moving in the right direction :wave:



One-Eight GTI said:


> Nice purchases Tom


Yes, they were :thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> you can continue eating d*cks opcorn:


:laugh:



Big_Tom said:


> :sly: my build has always gone in a "positive" direction... Also, my kit has already been shipped so it will be here Monday as long as the carrier doesn't fcuk it up. you ain't sayin nothin...
> As previously stated, it was always moving in the right direction :wave:


 What I meant to say was going in the right direction from the CTS kit failing.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ :beer:


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

bout time you got some rods man good luck on the install its alot easier than what it seems. manual timeing belt tensioner as well?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i have an oem tensioner


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

That victor reinz head gasket is garbage. You really should swap it out for an elring or OEM.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i buy OEM(aka from the dealer) bu ti have done multiple of the rienz and the elring...and haven't had a car i put one in, have an issue.

just get your trque specs straight, have your torque wrench calibrated first. and make sure the surface is squeaky clean on the head and block.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

I prefer OEM and elring over VR as well, but this is what Arnold sent me and this is what I'm going to use. Also 9 sec Aaron approves these head gaskets, if they work for him i know it will work for me...


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Big_Tom said:


> I prefer OEM and elring over VR as well, but this is what Arnold sent me and this is what I'm going to use. Also 9 sec Aaron approves these head gaskets, if they work for him i know it will work for me...


It's all about prep.

Clean the surfaces. Make sure there's no fluid in the holes before you put the studs/bolts in, etc etc


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Victor gaskets are fine. I was boosting 30 pounds on the old 30R never had a problem. But then again I know what I'm doing so no installer error :laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

And they say Mobil oils don't protect? :screwy: 180k+ miles on this engine... opcorn:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

never ran Mobil in my hooptie, your color is vastly diff than mine....my **** it's still silver

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

I've only run Mobil 1 0W-40 since after my first dealer oil change. **** looks brand new.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> I've only run Mobil 1 0W-40 since after my first dealer oil change. **** looks brand new.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


:beer:

I pulled the head without much of a fuss this morning. Will prob continue working more next weekend.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Slackin


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

Your motor is Clean ! waiting on ur updates Tom. u Njoy this build :thumbup: best of luck and take ur time double check everything to be 110% sure opcorn:

PS: [email protected] deserve :beer: for his honesty and dedication.:heart:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Damn....I been on vaca for a month and I come back and this thread is wrecked...
I see your doing big things Tom! Nice! Everyone on the tex who talked sh_t about your rod situation for all that time should buck up and send you rod install duckets...:laugh:
So I gotta ask...is the PSA AR you got the NOBO "anti-obama" edition? 
And my two cents on header wrap is like so....I had a few sets of headers crack that were wrapped with header wrap. I was told by the company that it was due to the header wrap(they did warranty and replace). With the headers wrapped the heat can't escape and it leads to failure. Actually now a days most companies will not warranty the parts if they have been wrapped. That being said, I like Vegeta have also had some items wrapped up for a long time with zero issue. To be clear....I am not saying the wrap caused your breakage...:beer::beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Twopnt016v said:


> Damn....I been on vaca for a month and I come back and this thread is wrecked...
> I see your doing big things Tom! Nice! Everyone on the tex who talked sh_t about your rod situation for all that time should buck up and send you rod install duckets...:laugh:
> So I gotta ask...is the PSA AR you got the NOBO "anti-obama" edition?
> And my two cents on header wrap is like so....I had a few sets of headers crack that were wrapped with header wrap. I was told by the company that it was due to the header wrap(they did warranty and replace). With the headers wrapped the heat can't escape and it leads to failure. Actually now a days most companies will not warranty the parts if they have been wrapped. That being said, I like Vegeta have also had some items wrapped up for a long time with zero issue. To be clear....I am not saying the wrap caused your breakage...:beer::beer:


:beer::beer: Welcome back! The PSA AR I have is not the NOBO edition :laugh: 

and yes, these turds should send my duckets...


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> :beer::beer: Welcome back! The PSA AR I have is not the NOBO edition :laugh:
> 
> and yes, these turds should send my duckets...


:laugh::thumbup::beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

ModsTTand said:


> Your motor is Clean ! waiting on ur updates Tom. u Njoy this build :thumbup: best of luck and take ur time double check everything to be 110% sure opcorn:
> 
> PS: [email protected] deserve :beer: for his honesty and dedication.:heart:


:beer::beer: Yes, he really does. I didn't even have buyer's remorse , I don't know how he managed that :laugh::thumbup:

I just got this back from Arnold btw, will be opening shortly...


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

opcorn::wave:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Big_Tom said:


> I just got this back from Arnold btw, will be opening shortly...


What the hell are you waiting for?!


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

l88m22vette said:


> What the hell are you waiting for?!


Its the suspense man.. Tom's all about 'the show'..:thumbup:




Think about it..

What would David Copperfield be without 'smoke and mirrors'?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Its the suspense man.. Tom's all about 'the show'..:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh::beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

ic: ic:


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Love it! Looks like a wonderful solution! :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^

I love the new downpipe setup :heart: I can't thank Arnold enough for fabricating this for me :beer::beer::beer: I am happy and lucky because he said this was the 1st and last


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks dope bro! :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Looks dope bro! :beer:


Thanks :beer:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Good call on having him fix everything for you.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Bet that cost a pretty penny to fix


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Bet that cost a pretty penny to fix


Just out of curiosity How much did it run?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Bet that cost a pretty penny to fix





RodgertheRabit II said:


> Just out of curiosity How much did it run?


I don't know... I don't look at price tags opcorn:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

It cost enough to make it right. That downpipe is a tank.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

screwball said:


> It cost enough to make it right. That downpipe is a tank.


it's def built way better than the original piece. i think CTS/Kinetic made a HUGE compromise in making their kit compatible with the stock downpipe... The new downpipe setup looks like it will flow a little better in addition to having a superior waste-gate reroute design... That slip fit on the CTS o2-pipe was a joke, mine leaked since day 1. I may post up a couple side by side shots later


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

all to save 300 bux or so for a new downpipe? yikes!


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

very cool... hmmm should I call him up to make one for me:laugh: Just spoke with him about replacing my turbo. the oil seals have been going and he will be replacing my percision 50 trim with a percision 5431 billet wheel and adding a water cooled center


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Big ups to Arnold for looking out for the homies!!:thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

weenerdog3443 said:


> very cool... hmmm should I call him up to make one for me:laugh: Just spoke with him about replacing my turbo. the oil seals have been going and he will be replacing my percision 50 trim with a percision 5431 billet wheel and adding a water cooled center


You can try lol, but he literally told me mine was the 1st and last :laugh:



Twopnt016v said:


> Big ups to Arnold for looking out for the homies!!:thumbup:


Definitely :beer:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> You can try lol, but he literally told me mine was the 1st and last :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely :beer:


That's because he doesn't make money fixing other company's ****ty turbo kits. He makes money selling his bulletproof vbanded kits which is what you should have bought in the first place


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Okay Johnny Cochrane ^^^^


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> That's because he doesn't make money fixing other company's ****ty turbo kits. He makes money selling his bulletproof vbanded kits which is what you should have bought in the first place


 :facepalm: still slobbin my dick


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Big_Tom said:


> :facepalm: still slobbin my dick


Meh...

Take it as a compliment man:thumbup:

kinda like when some strange h0mo makes an unwarranted pass at ya


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

Big_Tom said:


> I don't know... I don't look at price tags opcorn:



Hmm, makes you pretty cool I guess...:laugh::sly:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> I don't know... I don't look at price tags opcorn:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> Hmm, makes you pretty cool I guess...:laugh::sly:


thanks 



schwartzmagic said:


>


"Richie think he seeing me? He hallucinating..."

ic:


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> That's because he doesn't make money fixing other company's ****ty turbo kits. He makes money selling his bulletproof vbanded kits which is what you should have bought in the first place


hmmmm I actually got his vband kit and I've been discussing with him about making my turbo watercooled as well cuz I want it to last more than a year or two. I hope he takes care of mine too


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

The one off comment probably referred to reworking exhaust plumbing to a competitors manifold.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

screwball said:


> Okay Johnny Cochrane ^^^^


LOL, richie has a LONG LONG LOOONNGGGG way to go in the legal world before he becomes that great. He still hasn't even come close to my uncle Robert's status yet :laugh: 

http://www6.miami.edu/veritas/june2006/nb/nbstory2.html


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

screwball said:


> The one off comment probably referred to reworking exhaust plumbing to a competitors manifold.


Thank you to the first person who knows how to read :thumbup:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> LOL, richie has a LONG LONG LOOONNGGGG way to go in the legal world before he becomes that great. He still hasn't even come close to my uncle Robert's status yet :laugh:
> 
> http://www6.miami.edu/veritas/june2006/nb/nbstory2.html


Comparing me to someone who is retiring sounds like a logical argument :screwy: lol it's no surprise you didn't follow in his footsteps :facepalm:

PS. Please show up at Fixxfest in a month so I can see your sh1tbucket in person :wave:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Comparing me to someone who is retiring sounds like a logical argument :screwy: lol it's no surprise you didn't follow in his footsteps :facepalm:
> 
> PS. Please show up at Fixxfest in a month so I can see your sh1tbucket in person :wave:


still spewing bull$hit by the gallon out them lips :laugh::thumbup: Keep talkin, it's the only thing you can do opcorn:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Aye richie, do me a favor and remind us all why ur mad at me again... :laugh: i can't remember why you started trolling my thread in the 1st place ic: I think you wanna see the big part of Big_Tom :sly:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

sponcar said:


> hmmmm I actually got his vband kit and I've been discussing with him about making my turbo watercooled as well cuz I want it to last more than a year or two. I hope he takes care of mine too


you don't need water..ask my five year old, [email protected]+whp 3071r. daily driven in Hawaii heat year round and flogged daily

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> you don't need water..ask my five year old, [email protected]+whp 3071r. daily driven in Hawaii heat year round and flogged daily
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


so you run your GT w/ no water? I've heard of that, but not sure if I would do that.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Comparing me to someone who is retiring sounds like a logical argument :screwy: lol it's no surprise you didn't follow in his footsteps :facepalm:
> 
> PS. Please show up at Fixxfest in a month so I can see your sh1tbucket in person :wave:


I thought I told you to stay out of Big Tom's threads.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

^:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

I took a couple of pics of the Pag Part next to CTS o2 pipe.




















Inside the Pag Downpipe. I like the quality flex pipe :thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

:thumbup:

Good work right thurr


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Sweet chit there buddy:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Rod Ratio said:


> Sweet chit there buddy:thumbup::thumbup:


42dd made me a custom downpipe for my apr stg3 setup awhile back. Totally kicks ass. 42dd is awesome.

They made a jig up of it, btw. Just in case anyone with an APR stg3 setup wants a 42dd v-band 3" downpipe.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

groggory said:


> 42dd made me a custom downpipe for my apr stg3 setup awhile back. Totally kicks ass. 42dd is awesome.
> 
> They made a jig up of it, btw. Just in case anyone with an APR stg3 setup wants a 42dd v-band 3" downpipe.


I remember that! It was a very fine piece they crafted up :beer:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

groggory said:


> 42dd made me a custom downpipe for my apr stg3 setup awhile back. Totally kicks ass. 42dd is awesome.
> 
> They made a jig up of it, btw. Just in case anyone with an APR stg3 setup wants a 42dd v-band 3" downpipe.


I remember groggs

Those guys definitely went the full mile for ya:thumbup:

Sure would be nice if they offered a stainless setup for us rust belt guys


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Big_Tom said:


> so you run your GT w/ no water? I've heard of that, but not sure if I would do that.


i sure do, water is a fail safe for idiots. every notched why there are turbos with a waterless option? oem had it because the populous is not the brightest.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i sure do, water is a fail safe for idiots. every notched why there are turbos with a waterless option? oem had it because the populous is not the brightest.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


What are the negatives of water cooling the turbo housing? Wouldnt it just benefit with keeping the bearings/housing cooler?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i sure do, water is a fail safe for idiots. every notched why there are turbos with a waterless option? oem had it because the populous is not the brightest.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


Man you are extreme in your veiws LOL! I heard of guys doing this many years ago, it's just not the usual. :beer:



RodgertheRabit II said:


> What are the negatives of water cooling the turbo housing? Wouldnt it just benefit with keeping the bearings/housing cooler?


the water is for extra cooling. the oil still does the lubrication and most of the bearing cooling


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> What are the negatives of water cooling the turbo housing? Wouldnt it just benefit with keeping the bearings/housing cooler?


there isn't any negative really. except for the extra lines and the extra work your coolant system has to do...ever seen guys blow their system Cos of a fuct up turbo...pressurize it, etc.

it's just an extra measure to keep people from flogging their **** till much and shutting down or s ****ty cooling system, blah blah.

i have an 11x5x2 oil cooler setup as well.



Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

I see. 

Im looking into gettin an oil cooler after a few paychecks. How much extra oil does it use?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> I see.
> 
> Im looking into gettin an oil cooler after a few paychecks. How much extra oil does it use?


just calculate the volume of your oil cooler (if it doesnt tell you on the box) and that is how puch capacity it will add to your system :thumbup:


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i sure do, water is a fail safe for idiots. every notched why there are turbos with a waterless option? oem had it because the populous is not the brightest.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


I might give it a try to this turbo i have. Any recomendation in order to keep it safe beside the oil cooler system?

I'm not building a fast drag car, so that's why im worry about building a quick and reliable car.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

don't flog then shut down, ever. even when you dyno...just let out rim fir a minute it so after.then can shut down.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> don't flog then shut down, ever. even when you dyno...just let out rim fir a minute it so after.then can shut down.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


yep, never run it hard and immediately park the car. even if you had water that wouldn't be a good idea :thumbup:


10,000th post


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I didn't want to pollute Doug's thread too much, so maybe a bit further discussion here would be better.



Big_Tom said:


> holsets are excellent turbos... another OEM turbo MFG like Garret, and BW... There's nothing wrong with a holset... IIRC my turbo flows 46lbs/min. sounds likes our turbos are similar




Compressor map to my turbo










I think they are close, but not at the p/r. The tune that was on my ms1 came from an aba16v with a 50 trim similar to yours. Initial tuning I had to take away some fuel up top but the higher the boost the less I had to take away.

It seems that holsets in general don't really shine until a higher p/r than most gas engine guys usually run.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Dave926 said:


> I didn't want to pollute Doug's thread too much, so maybe a bit further discussion here would be better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:beer: LOL, I didn;t even realize that was the franken TT thread :banghead:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Yea i kind of felt a bit out of place posting info on a turbo with 2x the inlet size to the franken units:laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Dave926 said:


> Yea i kind of felt a bit out of place posting info on a turbo with 2x the inlet size to the franken units:laugh:


:laugh::thumbup:

I'm gonna make it a point to pick one of these babies up next week. Need better boost control... Gonna go with the Unos. I've said it before and I'll say it again... "I :heart: Forge" :vampire:










http://forgemotorsport.com/content.asp?inc=product&cat=0029&product=FMUNOS


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

^^^ If you could afford to buy a dual stage mbc that would be ideal. That way u can have a lo boost for daily n a hi for when someone gets frisky with you at a stop light or highway....unless u want to run hi boost every day he he

Sent from my 2005 GLI


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

a4e3y5 said:


> ^^^ If you could afford to buy a dual stage mbc that would be ideal. That way u can have a lo boost for daily n a hi for when someone gets frisky with you at a stop light or highway....unless u want to run hi boost every day he he
> 
> Sent from my 2005 GLI


i don't build engines to run low boost :vampire: will be running 27 psi everyday lol. I never really mess with my MBC. When I do it's usually on the dyno


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> i don't build engines to run low boost :vampire: will be running 27 psi everyday lol. I never really mess with my MBC. When I do it's usually on the dyno


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my 2005 GLI


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i've been running this for years, the sleeper:

http://www.treadstoneperformance.co...e=Turbosmart+In-Cabin+Manual+Boost+Controller


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i've been running this for years, the sleeper:
> 
> http://www.treadstoneperformance.co...e=Turbosmart+In-Cabin+Manual+Boost+Controller


i saw that as well... I'm gonna stick w/ the Forge Veg :thumbup: For some reasons, i just don't really like Turbosmart stuff that much... A friend of mine was having problems with his brand new Turbosmart BOV, we tried everything to get it adjusted correctly. Couldn't do it... I told him go to Forge and buy the EVO14 Valve, he did.. We installed it and it worked perfectly right out of the box, no adjustments needed. I've been scarred for life :vampire:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i stick with ol reliable...Tial

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i stick with ol reliable...Tial
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


:beer: I love Tial products as well


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

anyone know where i can buy some new OEM 19m wrist pins? Actually am having a little trouble sourcing them...


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

IE can get them if you need, call cassidy....or go to a junk yard and pull some from an auto car with low miles,etc.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> IE can get them if you need, call cassidy....or go to a junk yard and pull some from an auto car with low miles,etc.


LOL, I'd rather have new... i would just reuse mine before going junkyard route. I'll prob end up asking IE about this.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Big_Tom said:


> LOL, I'd rather have new... i would just reuse mine before going junkyard route. I'll prob end up asking IE about this.


What's wrong with your wrist pins Tom? 

Or is it just the whole "while im in there" thing?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> What's wrong with your wrist pins Tom?
> 
> Or is it just the whole "while im in there" thing?


and it's a while im in there thing... not sure why more people don't change them when doing engine builds. wrist 19mm pins can't be that expensive


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Big_Tom said:


> :laugh::thumbup:
> 
> I'm gonna make it a point to pick one of these babies up next week. Need better boost control... Gonna go with the Unos. I've said it before and I'll say it again... "I :heart: Forge" :vampire:
> 
> ...


I ordered one of these last week… I've been hesitant to move away from the 3.0 bar MAP sensor & n75J, that I've been using, because of how many people report part-throttle drivability problems with MBC's… but it's not supposed to be an issue with this unit :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

All_Euro said:


> I ordered one of these last week… I've been hesitant to move away from the 3.0 bar MAP sensor & n75J, that I've been using, because of how many people report part-throttle drivability problems with MBC's… but it's not supposed to be an issue with this unit :thumbup:


Well, the stock turbos can be iffy on a MBC, but with a big turbo you don't have to worry about that. I don't really think you'll have probs running a MBC only with this unit, but it's possible


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Big_Tom said:


> Well, the stock turbos can be iffy on a MBC, but with a big turbo you don't have to worry about that. I don't really think you'll have probs running a MBC only with this unit, but it's possible


Ya, I've been pretty leery… Max raves about it for auto-x on his K04… and now that I'm hitting 30psi I want to compare this with what I'm running to see how the CF's and fuel trims, etc. compare.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

All_Euro said:


> Ya, I've been pretty leery… Max raves about it for auto-x on his K04… and now that I'm hitting 30psi I want to compare this with what I'm running to see how the CF's and fuel trims, etc. compare.


Yeh, this valve is probably a lot better than what I am running now. I have the most basic of basic turboxs bleed style mbc


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Dropped off my cylinder head to have some work done and also stopped by Forge to pickup a Unos MBC. It's a really nice valve. :thumbup: The best MBC i've run across so far. Heavy construction and I really like the ratcheting top. It also came with a really nice mounting bracket. I can't wait to get this thing on the car, my old turboxs mbc is puny compared to this :beer: Thanks Forge :heart:...


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks like there gonna sword fight over the skittles in the background:laugh:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Sweet! How much?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Twopnt016v said:


> Sweet! How much?


Well they are listed @ $110 on Forge's website. That's not what I paid tho, Forge treats me good...  :heart:


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

serious cleanup on aisle 20?

someones reargina is hurting it appears. pretty crappy what they say about the truth though, that it hurts.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Need a little help here. WTF do i need to remove these rod bolts... And while we're @ it I see the ARP rod bolts are different from these. What tool do i need for those. Thanks


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

i already told you the other day via PM what tool you needed.

external torx.



speeding-g6O said:


> just call IE and get some new 19mm pins if you that worried about it.
> 
> and the tool you need is an External Torx socket.
> 
> http://www.sears.com/craftsman-7-pc-external-torx-socket-set-1-4/p-00934570000P


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

and, since Richie got what he wanted, now you need to be aware that user v.3 is actually him and his new screen name.

its a shame, too. because that last outburst was for attention enough TO get banned. there was no way he could continue on in this forum after that, not and have any credibility at all.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

speeding-g6O said:


> i already told you the other day via PM what tool you needed.
> 
> external torx.


thanks, i erased it on accident. :beer: what about the ARP, the look to be different than external torx.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

speeding-g6O said:


> and, since Richie got what he wanted, now you need to be aware that user v.3 is actually him and his new screen name.
> 
> its a shame, too. because that last outburst was for attention enough TO get banned. there was no way he could continue on in this forum after that, not and have any credibility at all.


thanks for the heads up :thumbup:


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

For the stock rod bolts the tools are more commonly referred to as E-sockets. The ARPs should be external triple square bolts, so you just need standard 12-point sockets if so.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

4ceFed4 said:


> For the stock rod bolts the tools are more commonly referred to as E-sockets. The ARPs should be external triple square bolts, so you just need standard 12-point sockets if so.


:thumbup: right on... Thanks man. ive already got the 12 point covered. gonna swing by harbor freight and get a set of external torx/e sockets this week and resume work next weekend


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

ARP's are 11mm 12-point socket.

If you have trouble breaking the stock rod and end cap apart put the bolts back in a few threads, put the socket on the head, and tap it with a hammer til they pop apart.

And the wrist pins you can really feel if they fit properly, should slide like butter but feel absolutely no play at the same time.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

04 GLI Luva said:


> ARP's are 11mm 12-point socket.
> 
> If you have trouble breaking the stock rod and end cap apart put the bolts back in a few threads, put the socket on the head, and tap it with a hammer til they pop apart.
> 
> And the wrist pins you can really feel if they fit properly, should slide like butter but feel absolutely no play at the same time.


:beer::beer: Thanks again bro


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Get to work Tom!:laugh::vampire:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

iirc used a regular socket lol to remove my stock rods  no tthe correct tool for the job but it worked.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Twopnt016v said:


> Get to work Tom!:laugh::vampire:


:laugh::beer: I need too before it gets too cold to lay on the ground hahaha :snowcool:



theswoleguy said:


> iirc used a regular socket lol to remove my stock rods  no tthe correct tool for the job but it worked.


LOL, ur crazy! knowing myself, if i tried that i am sure i would strip the damn thing :facepalm:


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

12pt's were all I used as well. I got enough "special tools" that are for 1 or 2 specific needs that I'll probably never use again. :thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

theswoleguy said:


> iirc used a regular socket lol to remove my stock rods  no tthe correct tool for the job but it worked.


Meh... Your luck never ceases to amaze bro. :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

some of the oem rod bolts are regular hexbolts. :facepalm: i wish i had those lol, screw this e-torx stuff. one of my local friends has the regular hex nuts in his block


----------



## 01-GTI-1.8T (Aug 2, 2012)

That 2nd one looks like the beginnings of a nice shifter handle :laugh:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Local bar uses bent rods as pulls on the taps.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

groggory said:


> Local bar uses bent rods as pulls on the taps.


That's pretty cool!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

TooLFan46n2 said:


> 12pt's were all I used as well. I got enough "special tools" that are for 1 or 2 specific needs that I'll probably never use again. :thumbup:


see someone else did too, and i agree the tool box can quickyl get full of one time use/two times use tool sets. However i am a firm believer in the right tool for the job, i would never install these that way.



Rod Ratio said:


> Meh... Your luck never ceases to amaze bro. :thumbup:


lol thanks i think :laugh: mine were the inverted torx as well just for clarification and not like in that picture with some crazy stud n nut looking configuration... you are not going to reuse them and i read somewhere else someone did the same. So i used a good impact socket, not a cheap chrome bit that may crack and all of them came off easily. the same trick worked for most of the head bolts, then i had a friend that had that tool and i borrowed it 

i am surprised i never bent a rod though, e85 ko3 monster torque then big turbo at 20-25psi on a 50trim road racing. all to drop a valve  bc i went to 8200+ on an over eager downshift.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

I guess I forgot that vw doesn't really use inverted torx that much. Those things are all over BMW's. You can get a set for $8 at harbor freight...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Twopnt016v said:


> I guess I forgot that vw doesn't really use inverted torx that much. Those things are all over BMW's. You can get a set for $8 at harbor freight...


those are the ones i'm gettin.


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Thank you baby Jesus for harbor freight! :thumbup:


----------



## one_fast_vw (Feb 10, 2011)

Tom what kinda power were you pushing on your setup.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

one_fast_vw said:


> Tom what kinda power were you pushing on your setup.


Look at the 1st page


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Went to Harbor Freight and snagged some tools I needed. Man that place is great, I almost bought a lot of stuff that wasn't in the plan :laugh: 8 bux for those e-torx was a steal


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Big_Tom said:


> Went to Harbor Freight and snagged some tools I needed. Man that place is great, I almost bought a lot of stuff that wasn't in the plan :laugh: 8 bux for those e-torx was a steal


Its a wonderful, terrible place


----------



## one_fast_vw (Feb 10, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> Look at the 1st page


I'm a retard should have went farther back. Im hoping to get as close to 400 as I can.


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

one_fast_vw said:


> I'm a retard should have went farther back. Im hoping to get as close to 400 as I can.


I lil tweak here and there and 400whp will be within reach....


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

groggory said:


> Its a wonderful, terrible place


QFT :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Some cheap stuff doesn't work and some does...
I've used those torx's every single day for the last 8yrs and can't seem to break one. Compare 8$ to $350 for a set of snap-on torx....Somethings are worth paying for and sometimes you can skate on only 8$:laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Twopnt016v said:


> Some cheap stuff doesn't work and some does...
> I've used those torx's every single day for the last 8yrs and can't seem to break one. Compare 8$ to $350 for a set of snap-on torx....Somethings are worth paying for and sometimes you can skate on only 8$:laugh:


:beer: I doubt I'll break those impact sockets with hand tools. I'll prob use those things once and never again after that


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

I've been using harbor freight sockets, breaker bars, and ratchets for over 10 years. I've never broke one. Their power tools are kinda sketchy tho

Picking up a sandblaster next week for the 64' impala project. I've got high hopes since it doesn't really have any moving parts. We shall see:sly:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> I've been using harbor freight sockets, breaker bars, and ratchets for over 10 years. I've never broke one. Their power tools are kinda sketchy tho
> 
> Picking up a sandblaster next week for the 64' impala project. I've got high hopes since it doesn't really have any moving parts. We shall see:sly:


:wave::beer:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Big_Tom said:


> :wave::beer:


A-Yo :wave::heart:


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> I've been using harbor freight sockets, breaker bars, and ratchets for over 10 years. I've never broke one. Their power tools are kinda sketchy tho
> 
> Picking up a sandblaster next week for the 64' impala project. I've got high hopes since it doesn't really have any moving parts. We shall see:sly:


Jegs sells an identical one i picked up for a steal practically, it comes in really handy :thumbup:
Put some sealant on the over lapping joints tho or they'll leak like a mofo! Then your trying to work in a cloud of aluminum oxide :facepalm: lol


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

04 GLI Luva said:


> Jegs sells an identical one i picked up for a steal practically, it comes in really handy :thumbup:
> Put some sealant on the over lapping joints tho or they'll leak like a mofo! Then your trying to work in a cloud of aluminum oxide :facepalm: lol


:laugh::beer: don't have a cloud of aluminum oxide in your garage, switch from cable to Direct TV :thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

04 GLI Luva said:


> Jegs sells an identical one i picked up for a steal practically, it comes in really handy :thumbup:
> Put some sealant on the over lapping joints tho or they'll leak like a mofo! Then your trying to work in a cloud of aluminum oxide :facepalm: lol


Haha! Noted:thumbup:

That impala is one big :facepalm:

It was already in (2) body shops, and I don't trust a damn thing either did; so its gonna be frame off, and down to bare metal 100% to start over fresh.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

A little progress was made today...


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

nice work :thumbup:

This motivates me to put some rods in my motor too. i need to get on that soon


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

ascgti89 said:


> nice work :thumbup:
> 
> This motivates me to put some rods in my motor too. i need to get on that soon


thanks :thumbup: notice my rods aren't bent   Everybody swore they would be :laugh:ic:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Big_Tom said:


> thanks :thumbup: notice my rods aren't bent   Everybody swore they would be :laugh:ic:


I dunno man. Second one from the left looks a little banana'd:sly:ic:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> I dunno man. Second one from the left looks a little banana'd:sly:ic:


I'm about to make you pay for that...  :heart:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> I dunno man. Second one from the left looks a little banana'd:sly:ic:


that's because ur lookin too hard bro 



Vegeta Gti said:


> i love it when people know your setup better than you, but haven't seen it in person, worked on it, etc, etc.


:wave:ic::beer:opcorn:


----------



## lazermkiv (Feb 28, 2010)

how is it doing it with the motor still in?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

lazermkiv said:


> how is it doing it with the motor still in?


it's not bad actually. at first i was going to pull the engine. but i don't have an engine hoist or stand here yet, so i didn't go that route


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Its been said before, but I never thought id see the day Tom does rods. I still can't get over it.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Its been said before, but I never thought id see the day Tom does rods. I still can't get over it.


HYPE :thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

:facepalm::beer::thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Also, got one of these quick tap thingy's... Gonna make a new pressure source for my MBC and wastegate. i'd like them to see boost only, no vacuum


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

and where do you plan to put that in the intake tract so it doesnt see vacuum?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

speeding-g6O said:


> and where do you plan to put that in the intake tract so it doesnt see vacuum?


i plan on mounting it on the coupler right off my turbo outlet... well, at that spot it shouldn't see as much vacuum anyways....


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Why not drill and tap the compressor cover with a brass nipple?


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Why not drill and tap the compressor cover with a brass nipple?


I've seen a lot of internal WGs use this configuration (GT25/8 if I'm not mistaken)...give this a whirl Tom :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Why not drill and tap the compressor cover with a brass nipple?


obviously because i dont want to... why the FCUK are you still posting in my thread :facepalm: for the last time *"I DONT CARE ABOUT ANYTHING YOU HAVE TO SAY*... :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Big_Tom said:


> obviously because i dont want to... why the FCUK are you still posting in my thread :facepalm: for the last time *"I DONT CARE ABOUT ANYTHING YOU HAVE TO SAY*... :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


Calm down


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

Seriously though:








...and T off of that line for your MBC source, bam!


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Shít just got real!





















Real dumb


----------



## xxsur3shotxx (Sep 24, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> Also, got one of these quick tap thingy's... Gonna make a new pressure source for my MBC and wastegate. i'd like them to see boost only, no vacuum


why not employ a couple of check valves? nice and simple....


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

groggory said:


> Calm down


:thumbup:



Big_Tom said:


> Also, got one of these quick tap thingy's... Gonna make a new pressure source for my MBC and wastegate. i'd like them to see boost only, no vacuum


I was just thinking that it would be less likely to cause a boost leak if you drill and tap the compressor cover rather than drilling a hole through a silicone coupler. :screwy:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

The global mods decided to only temp ban silver jetta. Temp ban means that after he did his time, he gets another chance.

He got tossed in a holding cell, not you. So you are standing on higher ground here.

Turn the other cheek and take the high road. The ex con is out on probation. Let's see if we can keep things reasonable around here.

...FYI though, my tolerance is low if things do get out of hand.


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

could try one of these Tom

http://www.siliconeintakes.com/prod...d=500&osCsid=bce43b97ce980745c14efa57a23d91db


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Cryser said:


> could try one of these Tom
> 
> http://www.siliconeintakes.com/prod...d=500&osCsid=bce43b97ce980745c14efa57a23d91db


Just confirm with them that the threads are right for what you need. I bought one without checking and it doesn't fit my temp sensor.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

OP makes love to goats. I heard this from a reliable source. :sly:

BTW rods can have ultra slight bends... machine shops can tell with their voodoo methods. Double check to be safe, but yeah.... good motor, good tune and close enough = big power stock rods no problems.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> OP makes love to goats. I heard this from a reliable source. :sly:


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

wow. ANOTHER CLEANUP????


this thread has had more of them than any other i am aware of. in history. period.


so back on topic. ummmm, ok. (awkward silence ensues)


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

speeding-g6O said:


> wow. ANOTHER CLEANUP????
> 
> 
> this thread has had more of them than any other i am aware of. in history. period.
> ...


Its no bother... I bill by the hour


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

speeding-g6O said:


> wow. ANOTHER CLEANUP????
> 
> 
> this thread has had more of them than any other i am aware of. in history. period.
> ...


that's because so many people :heart: my build... and 50 trims in general :thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Big_Tom said:


> that's because so many people :heart: my build... and 50 trims in general :thumbup:


Indeed; we ALL LOVED spoolin 50 Trim S

Whatever happened to that guy? Damn he was annoying.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

hahahaha totally thought of him too when I read the post... :laugh:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3980360
:wave: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Rod Ratio said:


> Indeed; we ALL LOVED spoolin 50 Trim S
> 
> Whatever happened to that guy? Damn he was annoying.


I have a theory......... I will txt you. :| Super secret. I am pretty sure he is here and now a very active part of the forum.

Tom. More work!


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

l88m22vette said:


> hahahaha totally thought of him too when I read the post... :laugh:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3980360
> :wave: :laugh: :laugh:


HEY VETTE! You need to spend more time here, and less time in *T*he *C*amry *L*ounge

Just sayin..


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> I have a theory......... I will txt you. :| Super secret. I am pretty sure he is here and now a very active part of the forum.
> 
> Tom. More work!


oh i've been workin, just not been postin... too much riff raff


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Big_Tom said:


> oh i've been workin, just not been postin... too much riff raff


Hey Tom....























Quit being a little bîtch:wave:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Rod Ratio said:


> HEY VETTE! You need to spend more time here, and less time in *T*he *C*amry *L*ounge


You only know that cause you're there too opcorn:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

l88m22vette said:


> You only know that cause you're there too opcorn:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

TCL is great opcorn:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

You were surer to keep the pistons in the correct order right?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

niceeee.opcorn::beer::beer:
can't wait to do mine later on.

Excited to see your numbers


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> You were surer to keep the pistons in the correct order right?


of course i am a master engine builder.... why so many questions


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Big_Tom said:


> of course i am a master engine builder.... why so many questions


Fine... ill stop caring then


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Fine... ill stop caring then


:beer::beer: just care about me, not the car


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Big_Tom said:


> :beer::beer: just care about me, not the car


:heart:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> :heart:


Yo, real G-sh*t... I like TCL :laugh: I've been sleepin on it :facepalm:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Big_Tom said:


> Yo, real G-sh*t... I like TCL :laugh: I've been sleepin on it :facepalm:


WAT? That place is the suck. A bunch of non car enthusiasts fapping over the latest minivan, or supercar that they'll never own

Everytime I see patrikman post; I want to club a baby seal:thumbdown:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> WAT? That place is the suck. A bunch of non car enthusiasts fapping over the latest minivan, or supercar that they'll never own
> 
> Everytime I see patrikman post; I want to club a baby seal:thumbdown:


LMFAO

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> WAT? That place is the suck. A bunch of non car enthusiasts fapping over the latest minivan, or supercar that they'll never own
> 
> Everytime I see patrikman post; I want to club a baby seal:thumbdown:


the change of scenery is nice :beer:


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

i lost one of my better screen names there. fu(kin worthless piece o shats!


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

no, cancel that. i lost my BEST NAME on that one. idiots. complete and total SHEEPLE idiots.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

speeding-g6O said:


> no, cancel that. i lost my BEST NAME on that one. idiots. complete and total SHEEPLE idiots.


I lost dubinsincuwereindiapers because of that place


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ Awww c'mon guys it's not so bad :beer:


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

i would rather entertain interaction with your girl Ritchina than the TCL..... and that aint no lie.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^ Awww c'mon guys it's not so bad :beer:


Tom... you better be trolling in there. If you start associating with those people we're done:thumbdown:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

speeding-g6O said:


> i would rather entertain interaction with your girl Ritchina than the TCL..... and that aint no lie.


oh god :facepalm: i'd rather shovel a ton of elephant $hit in the rain



Rod Ratio said:


> Tom... you better be trolling in there. If you start associating with those people we're done:thumbdown:


 :heart:


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

Rod Ratio said:


> Tom... you better be trolling in there. If you start associating with those people we're done:thumbdown:


yep. same.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

speeding-g6O said:


> yep. same.


ok guys... if you must know here's an excerpt... :laugh::vampire:



Big_Tom said:


> no way, i'll keep my 92 lude, thanks...





TetsuoShima said:


> Way to repeat the same completely irrelevant post in 2 threads





Big_Tom said:


> :beer:ic:


He's already mad bro :laugh:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Big_Tom said:


> ok guys... if you must know here's an excerpt... :laugh::vampire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good.. do werk son:thumbup:

I expect pm updates on all your best trolling efforts in tcl. :beer:


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

Jeff, you dont remember the big one that turned into that cVnt claiming without any sort of proof that the AEB came in transverse cars?

i pm'd you the link.

RIP Richard Cranium, if i could pour this beer out i would. :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

speeding-g6O said:


> Jeff, you dont remember the big one that turned into that cVnt claiming without any sort of proof that the AEB came in transverse cars?
> 
> i pm'd you the link.
> 
> RIP Richard Cranium, if i could pour this beer out i would. :beer:


just like some nut in the MK4 forums that thought mk4's are still being produced and now with 2.5L engines opcorn:


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Big_Tom said:


> just like some nut in the MK4 forums that thought mk4's are still being produced and now with 2.5L engines opcorn:


With all the production in mexico, south america and africa I actually might believe that one.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

4ceFed4 said:


> With all the production in mexico, south america and africa I actually might believe that one.


Its true.. They stopped selling the mk4 in Canada and Mexico like last year. They are still being produced in South Africa tho

Sent from my LG-P509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Wat iz dis?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Wat iz dis?


pm sent


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> pm sent


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ hey you :beer::beer: for the 11mm twelve point, i'm actually using it right now


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

I've got my suspicions about "what's in the box" :sly:





Remember that guy who posted a screenshot of some logs a few years ago, but forgot to close the tab on his browser that was clearly some type of transvestite porn? 

Something along those lines..


----------



## one_fast_vw (Feb 10, 2011)

whats in the box?


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> :beer:



*Im pretty sure it's a PTE Turbo!*


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

After having to clean a bunch of that oil pan sealer $hit off my oil pan and block i decided i'll be going with a fel-pro oil pan gasket.... good quality rubber gasket... I'll be running these from now on...


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

I feel like a kid at Christmas, who just opened a box of socks.. :laugh:ic:


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

boy that is a great analogy


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

speeding-g6O said:


> boy that is a great analogy


You see, Jeff needs a good pair of sox this time of year... Not so much yourself :laugh::beer:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

^^^this guy has jokes!


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

is the felpro gasket made for AWPs? part#?

I hate dealing with sealant...opcorn:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

coat the gasket in hondabond or another sealant. Skim coat it, it will last forever.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> ^^^this guy has jokes!


:beer:

http://youtu.be/quvdtYe86O4



RodgertheRabit II said:


> is the felpro gasket made for AWPs? part#?
> 
> I hate dealing with sealant...opcorn:


yes...



gdoggmoney said:


> coat the gasket in hondabond or another sealant. Skim coat it, it will last forever.


:beer:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Big_Tom said:


> :beer:
> 
> http://youtu.be/quvdtYe86O4


Wait... Big_Tom *Is* undercover brother?!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:facepalm::beer::beer::wave::wave::heart:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

^^^Wasssup Chris!? :wave:


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

Big_Tom said:


> yes...


Wow. Super informative haha


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> Wow. Super informative haha


Well what more need be said? I did assemble my engine with it today, it fit great... every bolt hole lined up


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

put pistons back in block, put th head back on, etc....


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Why the valve marks on the pistons?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Why the valve marks on the pistons?


I think you probanly know the answer to that one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

schwartzmagic said:


> I think you probanly know the answer to that one.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Lol bc interference motor :what:

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

I peek in here everyonce in awhile.. Gonna start following now :thumbup:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> I think you probanly know the answer to that one.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Lol


----------



## 01-GTI-1.8T (Aug 2, 2012)

Why is ^ still here?


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

01-GTI-1.8T said:


> Why is ^ still here?


Because he probably threatened vortex with a lawsuit if they ban him


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Pics of Arnold's downpipe... Everything fit amazing :beer::beer: Car is back together now btw opcorn:eace:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

First start was 8am this morning, everything went fine... I had 0 issues thank god. also took a little road trip today with the car, put 400 miles on it with no issues at all today


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Good stuff bro!:beer:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

awesome man:beer:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> Pics of Arnold's downpipe... Everything fit amazing :beer::beer: Car is back together now btw opcorn:eace:


It looks like you didn't learn your lesson with the exhaust wrap the first time


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> It looks like you didn't learn your lesson with the exhaust wrap the first time


How so?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

shut the fuk up man, seriously. you don't know ****, you aren't ****. your not important. just another fukn bag of flesh decaying while moving. so sick of your negativity, hence why your so self involved in how amazing you aren't. 

the wrap does nothing wrong to quality stainless, arnold uses top shelf materials.

i have had wrap and coated for 5 years..nothing wrong when i re-wrapped last year. nothing, no cracks, no rust, nothing. i repolished, recoated, then re-wrapped. and my **** is all hand made, TIG'd, 304 SS and vbanded.

when you have actualy spent time fabricating mounts, exhaust, coolant piping, boost piping, shifter brackets, strut braces, control arm braces,and done a serious motor swap and build, plus interior and body work(metal)etc....speak up. seriously..your nothing.



tom, next time soak it in a bucket first then wrap it wet, it's messy, it takes a day to dry, but it goes on much nicer, much tighter, and is easier to cut. and add a couple clamps in the middle there if you can.

ps. i am not by any means saying i'm the cats ass, i'm just a dude who can do it, and i try my best to do it as quality as possible and correctly the first time.i do not sugar coat things


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

All in all I am extremely happy with the way everything turned out. I was not sure if i'd like the v-band stuff because bolts and gaskets, but Arnold I see what you did here :beer: Everything fit great, no more exhaust leaks. 

Also, I like the stud and nut combination for the turbo to mani a little more than the bolts once it's all on. it was a b*tch to try and fit my turbo down on the studs because there was just not enough space to work. I thought about massaging the firewall as some do, but ended up just unbolting he dog-bone mount from the engine(leave it attached to the car) and moving the engine the get the clearance i needed. That's basically the only gripe i had about the studs... before when i had he bolts, clearance was no issue as you ust sit the turbo in place and drop in the bolts. 

I am going to re-wrap the downpipe soon with some new wrap, that is the wrap off my old downpipe Veg 

I've not really been boosting on the car too hard, but it does drive much better than before... I'm running 15 psi right now, I'll turn the boost up again soon. Going to do new plugs and another oil change first. I know the car is a lot quieter now, which is great... exhaust leax R Loud mmmmkkkaayy. 

Now lets talk about gaskets...

On the VR vs Elring subject... I had them both in my hand last week, i like the elring better than the VR. as far as head gaskets go. 

I had the felpro and the VR intake mani gaskets side by side and it's a VERY close match to choose which one to install, but i ended installing the fel-pro for some reason. probably because i used them before with no issues and he VR lost the head gasket comparison lol. Looking at it now, i think the VR intake mani gasket might be a little better than the fel-pro, oh well.

I installed a new elring exhaust mani gasket that I ordered from Arnold when i had the downpipe made, etc. The fel-pro exhaust mani gasket i took off was awesome. i really liked it, i def could have re-used it if i needed to for some reason. The elring gasket was awesome as well, either one of those would be a great choice. of course the fel-pro is easier to get ahold of for most being that it's sold at autozone, etc.

I've already talked about what t3 and wastegate gaskets i am running(no more t31 4-bolt gasket for me )... there's nothing exciting to say about those except the work and the only gaskets you'll ever need to buy. and people always ask me why i have metal flanges laying around 

Now about the fel-pro oil pan gasket. That thing is friggin awesome! Well worth the 13 or 14 bux. High quality rubber gasket, that installed very easy. I will never put liquid gasket maker on my oil pan again. it's messy to apply and a bitch to clean off. There is a better way people. this oil pan gasket is it. Car has been parked inside my garage the last 2 nights filled with oil and no a drop on my floor or any seepage that i could see when the car was on the lift at the exhaust shop

Special thanks to Mike and Steve @ Stevebilt, Richard Cranium, Jazzpur, Arnold @ Pag, and a couple of my local friends on here that stopped by to give me a hand :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

groggory said:


> How so?


Exhaust wrap contributes to welds cracking prematurely for 2 reasons:

1) It keeps the heat in the piping

2) When the piping does cool down, it cools down irregularly because the wrap overlaps more in some places than others.

Ask any old hot rod guy how long a good set of headers lasts with heat wrap on them vs. without. He will tell you they last a lot longer without wrap.


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

what wrap did you end up using?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i gee up around hot rod and vw guys, and have worked in a race prep shop. there are ways of doing things correctly. stainless didn't last forever anyway.so your points are mute if your going for longevity, then buy titanium.

everything has a purpose..wrap has a purpose,i was incredibly ocd about the consistency of my wrap for heat reasons.

so until you can cover that entire logic with facts as to just not wrap period cos it is by far worse than weathering and such, please do. all metal will have phosphates that can affect is life span and durability...wrapping is not that major.

move along

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

no worries, Big Tom.... and yeah that lil feller is a lil queer looking. happy like a punk in a dick tree he does appear!

anyhow, my manifold is 16ga SS, thin wall stuff. full custom. and i wrap it. for two reasons. one, it helps to keep the heat IN and therefore help with spooling the turbo and two so it helps to keep the underhood temps down. i even have a SS heat shield i sometimes use OVER my manifold, in conjunction with the wrap.

lastly, wetting/soaking the wrap does make it way easier to deal with for sure. tighter wrap, etc. one thing on top of this though, is to use their high heat spray as well. after it is dry spray it with the paint, and it helps to bind it and keep it all together, making it more like a cast sort of.

and i dont think you have much to worry about rusting stuff under the wrap, not in Florida.... not really anyhow.

and one last analogy. some people are like herpes, they just keep coming back and are extremely annoying. and just like herpes, even if you ignore them they will always be there. sometimes stronger with an outbreak, sometimes in recession (such as a temporary ban or dose of medicine). just ignore the herpe and hope that he finally goes away. no matter what he thinks he knows and what he thinks he has to offer, if you dont react to it, like in your post #804 (i had to edit as there was another Ritchie-mess cleaned up), then maybe hopefully he will just finally get the point that nobody gives a rats ass what he has to say, nice or otherwise, and quit trying to be cool. douche is as douche does, no matter what rinse you shove up in it, its still a sh!tty pu$$y.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

speeding-g6O said:


> no worries, Big Tom.... and yeah that lil feller is a lil queer looking. happy like a punk in a dick tree he does appear!
> 
> anyhow, my manifold is 16ga SS, thin wall stuff. full custom. and i wrap it. for two reasons. one, it helps to keep the heat IN and therefore help with spooling the turbo and two so it helps to keep the underhood temps down. i even have a SS heat shield i sometimes use OVER my manifold, in conjunction with the wrap.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh man this is too funny.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Oh man this is too funny.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


it's pathetic... 


Anyways i picked up some of this oil today... Gonna see what all the hype is about. I really like my mobil tho. Also i set my MBC for 25 psi today


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

So. Hows it feel? Any different?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

yeah, forgot about the post wrap spray, stuff is awesome. i used a few cans to really soak mine up. **** is still black over a year later and still together nice and tight.:beer::thumbup:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> it's pathetic...
> 
> 
> Anyways i picked up some of this oil today... Gonna see what all the hype is about. I really like my mobil tho. Also i set my MBC for 25 psi today


let me know how it goes TOM, im on 5w30 not liking the blowby not to much of it but was gonna try rotella, wasn't sure bout it though! let me know! :beer:opcorn::thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

motul 8100 or 6100. best on the planet.

i'm using 10w50 motul 8100 synergy. fukn great, about to do a change at 10k...gonna send a sample off. filter is a large passat 1.8t filter(OEM). all the results i've seen on some of the most oil hating sites, have been amazing and all of those sites praise it..and i gained a very happy car and a couple MPG's. usually around 5/6k it begins to feel like it doesn't want to rev when i was using molylube or pentosin, and i kept it under 8k max interval for oil changes, with good results...so i'm stoked on the results for the motul useage


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> So. Hows it feel? Any different?


well car def feels a lot nicer to drive. thats for sure. def smoother than it was before. I really like the new MBC and BOV, they make a world of difference. I hit over 30 psi last night while settin my MBC to where i wanted it... was bonkers, tires broke loose big time in 3rd :thumbup:



codergfx said:


> let me know how it goes TOM, im on 5w30 not liking the blowby not to much of it but was gonna try rotella, wasn't sure bout it though! let me know! :beer:opcorn::thumbup:


as of right now, my car does not smoke. i usually run M1 10w/30, but everyone raves about this Rotella. I see it does say for extreme temperature and that it's full synthetic tho. I'll keep you posted 



Vegeta Gti said:


> motul 8100 or 6100. best on the planet.
> 
> i'm using 10w50 motul 8100 synergy. fukn great, about to do a change at 10k...gonna send a sample off. filter is a large passat 1.8t filter(OEM). all the results i've seen on some of the most oil hating sites, have been amazing and all of those sites praise it..and i gained a very happy car and a couple MPG's. usually around 5/6k it begins to feel like it doesn't want to rev when i was using molylube or pentosin, and i kept it under 8k max interval for oil changes, with good results...so i'm stoked on the results for the motul useage


:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> it's pathetic...
> 
> 
> Anyways i picked up some of this oil today... Gonna see what all the hype is about. I really like my mobil tho. Also i set my MBC for 25 psi today





codergfx said:


> let me know how it goes TOM, im on 5w30 not liking the blowby not to much of it but was gonna try rotella, wasn't sure bout it though! let me know! :beer:opcorn::thumbup:


I actually returned the Rotella oil yesterday because I could not get a quart to make 5 qts so i could fill up my car. I dont know why the hell they dont sell that stuff in qts or 5+ qt jugs. anywho i got some quaker state which is my 2nd preference to mobil 1. I'll be running this for the next 5k miles. I actually really like this oil. I may stick with it for a while being that it's cheaper than mobil, still full synthetic, has zinc, etc. i think it was 27 bucks for 5 qts and purolator pure one filter. i cant get the mobil for 33 buxs when it's on sale tho, but it's around 55 bux when it's not on sale. too rich for my blood


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Big_Tom said:


> I actually returned the Rotella oil yesterday because I could not get a quart to make 5 qts so i could fill up my car. I dont know why the hell they dont sell that stuff in qts or 5+ qt jugs. anywho i got some quaker state which is my 2nd preference to mobil 1. I'll be running this for the next 5k miles. I actually really like this oil. I may stick with it for a while being that it's cheaper than mobil, still full synthetic, has zinc, etc. i think it was 27 bucks for 5 qts and purolator pure one filter. i cant get the mobil for 33 buxs when it's on sale tho, but it's around 55 bux when it's not on sale. too rich for my blood


couldve just grabbed one quart of mobil 1 5-40 diesel truck syn


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

theswoleguy said:


> couldve just grabbed one quart of mobil 1 5-40 diesel truck syn


i thought about mixing something, but i just decided not to. i dont really like to do that, although im sure it would have been fine


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats on getting the car back together and having everything going your way!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Twopnt016v said:


> Congrats on getting the car back together and having everything going your way!:thumbup::beer:


Thanks bro :beer:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Rotella T6 5w40 is "ok" it has quieted my subaru down a TON. BUT it's heavier cold than other 5w40's and is still synthetic. It's a group III mixed with group IV iirc.

Once you go to synthetic, total 5w40 has been amazing in my 1.8T powered stuff. I should run it in the subaru.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

gdoggmoney said:


> Rotella T6 5w40 is "ok" it has quieted my subaru down a TON. BUT it's heavier cold than other 5w40's and is still synthetic. It's a group III mixed with group IV iirc.
> 
> Once you go to synthetic, total 5w40 has been amazing in my 1.8T powered stuff. I should run it in the subaru.


I've been playing around with oils over the last few oil changes.

Amsoil 5w40 euro blend ... feels a bit thin after it's in the engine for a few thousand. Comes out PITCH BLACK when I drain it. It smells kind of burnt. Overall happy with this for 3k. Unhappy with it at 5k.

Castrol 5w40 syntec ... Engine isn't as happy at high revs. Comes out smelling less burnt than the Amsoil. Happy with it for a 3k change. Unhappy at a 5k change.

Mobil1 10w30 synthetic... I feel like this is on par with the Castrol.

Total 5w40 synthetic...My favorite. Car revs high with less bad noises. Feels smoother. Looks better after a 5k change. Plus, I can pick it up at my local shop for ~$35/5 qt ...not too shabby


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

groggory said:


> I've been playing around with oils over the last few oil changes.
> 
> Amsoil 5w40 euro blend ... feels a bit thin after it's in the engine for a few thousand. Comes out PITCH BLACK when I drain it. It smells kind of burnt. Overall happy with this for 3k. Unhappy with it at 5k.
> 
> ...


I was tempted to give the Castrol a shot yesterday because it actually is on sale @ Advance right now. I just stuck w/ the Quaker State because I've used it before in this car, it was 11 bux cheaper than the Castrol, and I prefer Purolator Pure One filters over the K&N that comes with the Castrol special. I've never seen the Total oil you guys are talking about. I'll check that out if i ever see it locally somewhere :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Big_Tom said:


> I was tempted to give the Castrol a shot yesterday because it actually is on sale @ Advance right now. I just stuck w/ the Quaker State because I've used it before in this car, it was 11 bux cheaper than the Castrol, and I prefer Purolator Pure One filters over the K&N that comes with the Castrol special. I've never seen the Total oil you guys are talking about. I'll check that out if i ever see it locally somewhere :thumbup:


You pretty much never see Total being sold in a standard store. Local shops use it because they can buy it easily though wholesale distributors like Worldpac in SoCal.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

groggory said:


> You pretty much never see Total being sold in a standard store. Local shops use it because they can buy it easily though wholesale distributors like Worldpac in SoCal.


annnnd that explains why i've never seen it :thumbup:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> I actually returned the Rotella oil yesterday because I could not get a quart to make 5 qts so i could fill up my car. I dont know why the hell they dont sell that stuff in qts or 5+ qt jugs. anywho i got some quaker state which is my 2nd preference to mobil 1. I'll be running this for the next 5k miles. I actually really like this oil. I may stick with it for a while being that it's cheaper than mobil, still full synthetic, has zinc, etc. i think it was 27 bucks for 5 qts and purolator pure one filter. i cant get the mobil for 33 buxs when it's on sale tho, but it's around 55 bux when it's not on sale. too rich for my blood


The rotella is like 21 bucks at Wally World. You buy 3 jugs it lasts 2 oil changes with some to spare for burn off between changes or use it in both cars like I do.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Mobil 1 on my brothers 500 whp 240sx for 6 years ... 
best one for the $


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

BR_337 said:


> Mobil 1 on my brothers 500 whp 240sx for 6 years ...
> best one for the $


:beer: i'll be snaggin up a years worth of Mobil oil changes when they go back on sale :thumbup: I've only got a few hours worth of drive time on the quaker state ultra durability, but i tell ya it's got the engine sounding real nice compared to the conventional oil i just used for break in. it's not bad so far


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

So you're at 25 psi now? Hows she ripping bro?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> So you're at 25 psi now? Hows she ripping bro?


yeah, i've been running around on 25 psi now for a few days... Sh*t rips and I'm confident I wont break anything now :laugh: I will break traction in 3rd now if i really really get on it and I run 235/40/17 with AA traction rating  One of my friends who has a 2.1L stroker setup was impressed with how hard it runs. Maybe he will chime in and post what he thinks about it in here.


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

i woulda mixed the oil, not much harm could come from that i wouldnt think. 

and this is a fresh new way to see things. ignore the ignorant.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

speeding-g6O said:


> i woulda mixed the oil, not much harm could come from that i wouldnt think.
> 
> and this is a fresh new way to see things. ignore the ignorant.


:beer: ur right


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

good idea aaron


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Since i rebuilt my motor ive been running the 5w30 castrol that we use in diesel engines at work... came out pretty black though after about 3-4k didn't smell burnt...

grats on putting it back together tom:beer::wave:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

codergfx said:


> Since i rebuilt my motor ive been running the 5w30 castrol that we use in diesel engines at work... came out pretty black though after about 3-4k didn't smell burnt...
> 
> grats on putting it back together tom:beer::wave:


:beer: Ditto bro, I've been keeping an eye on your build thread


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Big_Tom said:


> yeah, i've been running around on 25 psi now for a few days... Sh*t rips and I'm confident I wont break anything now :laugh: I will break traction in 3rd now if i really really get on it and I run 235/40/17 with AA traction rating  One of my friends who has a 2.1L stroker setup was impressed with how hard it runs. Maybe he will chime in and post what he thinks about it in here.


Noice:beer:

Who's your buddy? Blu Pearl?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Noice:beer:
> 
> Who's your buddy? Blu Pearl?


Well he's my friend too, but not Blu-Pearl... he's actually rolling a clean B6 right now I think and working on gettin an S4 last time i talked to em.

This is another cool local guy. Chase doesn't really frequent the 1.8t engine forum like i do :laugh:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Oops, I'm running Motul and love it


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ where do you pick that stuff up Grogs? Never seen that in regular stores either, I dont think. Looks like a bad ass oil :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^ where do you pick that stuff up Grogs? Never seen that in regular stores either, I dont think. Looks like a bad ass oil :thumbup:


Local shop sells it to me. It's what they use in all their oil changes.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Heck ya, this thing rips! 

Well worth all the time and work for some extra peace of mind, solid setup now.

We gotta do some pulls together once I get those bigger injectors and whatnot lol

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I use valvoline vr1 in my 16vt. Only.oil that didnt turn into water and has a auper high zdddp count. Ill put the link up up later, but forced performance has a nice pdf on really good oils to run in high performance engines, and which ones arent.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

groggory said:


> Local shop sells it to me. It's what they use in all their oil changes.


oh yea, u said that earlier. we just had confused motul with total :thumbup:



chasem407 said:


> Heck ya, this thing rips!
> 
> Well worth all the time and work for some extra peace of mind, solid setup now.
> 
> ...


:beer: I'm down man :thumbup: No If I can just get a Go-Pro lol



Dave926 said:


> I use valvoline vr1 in my 16vt. Only.oil that didnt turn into water and has a auper high zdddp count. Ill put the link up up later, but forced performance has a nice pdf on really good oils to run in high performance engines, and which ones arent.


:thumbup: I've run some valvoline before, but it was not the VR1. it's not a bad oil. I believe it's on sale right now at the Zone lol.


----------



## No Pork (Jan 3, 2010)

Just read through the thread and awesome work! Makes me jealous I wish i had the time and money to go BT :laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Just a couple recent pics... opcorn:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

looking great tom!


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


>


 see, i can call it but good! i had a feelin Tom was a pimp. i just took a wild guess at that! 



schwartzmagic said:


> Im staying out of this lol.... but seriously..... Richard, leave peoples families out of this. I'm sure you wont appreciate it once youre married.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


 i dont know since it isnt my scene and all plus i dont really care one way or the other, but does Florida even ALLOW gay marriage? i mean, more power to anyone, its their choice and all, its just not my thing.... 

but anyways, enjoy the weekend all!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^ :beer:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^ :beer:


 :beer::beer:


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

aww see there I knew there was a reason I liked Big_Tom. Drives a White BT Jetta, like myself. Owns an H22 power prelude, like I did but he got the better generation even though I loved my 5th gen the 4th gen was always the pimp one. Great taste in cars haha


----------



## 01-GTI-1.8T (Aug 2, 2012)

Lookin good! :thumbup::beer::thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

01-GTI-1.8T said:


> Lookin good!
> 
> Glad they cleaned this up ..
> looking good:thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Cryser said:


> aww see there I knew there was a reason I liked Big_Tom. Drives a White BT Jetta, like myself. Owns an H22 power prelude, like I did but he got the better generation even though I loved my 5th gen the 4th gen was always the pimp one. Great taste in cars haha


 I love my other 4th gen :heart::heart: :thumbup: 



01-GTI-1.8T said:


> Lookin good! :thumbup::beer::thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup: 



BR_337 said:


> 01-GTI-1.8T said:
> 
> 
> > Lookin good!
> ...


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Meh


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Meh


 :thumbup: what the heck is up with that old skool u got ?


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Big_Tom said:


> :thumbup: what the heck is up with that old skool u got ?


 Wat? That video on bookface?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Wat? That video on bookface?


 It was the 64 Impala :thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Big_Tom said:


> It was the 64 Impala :thumbup:


 Haha! Yea.. I wish it was mine. Gonna be a restoration. Id drop it on hydraulics with Dayton's personally.


----------



## Harry Sax (Apr 21, 2011)

i had a 64 Imp back in da day. way back in '94.... 

4 door post. red. got a totalled Caprice Classic from the police auction, ditched the 283 with 3 on tha tree WITH OVERDRIVE for a 350 with a 350 and a ratchet shifter. and tons of Spanish speed (chrome). 

4 pumps, 8 batteries, standing three wheels. was rollin 13x7 with 175/50-13's as temporary until the D's i ordered came in. hundo spokes. then i left town, and the car stayed. 

burgundy '89 Cadi Coupe Deville power leather interior. 

custom license plate said "1LO 6FO".


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

^^^ soooo gangsta


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

looking good man! glad you did the motor build :beer::beer: 

i havent checked your thread in a while, hows it feel now?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> ^^^ soooo gangsta


 that Impala is gangster as fawk :thumbup: 



mk4boost said:


> looking good man! glad you did the motor build :beer::beer:
> 
> i havent checked your thread in a while, hows it feel now?


 :beer: thanks man! car feels just like it did before, just a little faster now due to more boost


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Pulled my intake off to check for shaft play last night, turbo had a lot. Pull turbo off car will be rebuilding it today with a Garrett service kit I got from Arnold. I didn't notice any marks from the wheels making contact with the housings. Also will be trying out a different turbine seal, this one has a stepped gap.


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

Were you getting any smoking or other symptoms of it going bad?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

hootyburra said:


> Were you getting any smoking or other symptoms of it going bad?


 yea it smoked a little a couple times a few days after i put it back on. i put a good 500 to 600 miles on it before i saw smoke after the rebuild. it actually was not smoking when i pulled it last night which is funny for the amount of shaft play it has. not so much side to side, but i does have a ton of free play in and out now


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

Big_Tom said:


> :beer: thanks man! car feels just like it did before, just a little faster now due to more boost


 How much boost? I'd be careful, we have near identical setups and fueling is not adequate (IMO) for anything beyond 22psi according to my findings.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

TooLFan46n2 said:


> How much boost? I'd be careful, we have near identical setups and fueling is not adequate (IMO) for anything beyond 22psi according to my findings.


 25 psi for now. i have 630cc inj now running at 3bar, you say they cant fuel enough for 25 psi on this turbo?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

Big_Tom said:


> 25 psi for now. i have 630cc inj now running at 3bar, you say they cant fuel enough for 25 psi on this turbo?


 Yes, you can see why by looking at that walboro fuel chart that floating around the internet. It can't flow enough at those high pressures(25psi boost+atmosphere). Once I started exceeding 22psi, my o2 corrections started going up, injector duty cycle was going up (still below 100%) and I was added more fuel but nothing was changing. Car kept wanting more fuel but couldn't get it....after a few weeks of diagnosing I determined the fuel pressure was falling off and it literally followed that chart to a "T". Keep in mind nothing was actually "lean" per say BUT there was no more headroom at all. If I had run into the extreme right set of conditions (cold morning, boosting high load up a hill..etc) I really think there could be some bad consequences. I had to turn the boost back down to 22psi to get everything in check; which is a damn shame because 25psi feels damn good. :laugh:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

You can get away with a bit lean if your conditions are right otherwise. It is sort of a gamble though.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

TooLFan46n2 said:


> Yes, you can see why by looking at that walboro fuel chart that floating around the internet. It can't flow enough at those high pressures(25psi boost+atmosphere). Once I started exceeding 22psi, my o2 corrections started going up, injector duty cycle was going up (still below 100%) and I was added more fuel but nothing was changing. Car kept wanting more fuel but couldn't get it....after a few weeks of diagnosing I determined the fuel pressure was falling off and it literally followed that chart to a "T". Keep in mind nothing was actually "lean" per say BUT there was no more headroom at all. If I had run into the extreme right set of conditions (cold morning, boosting high load up a hill..etc) I really think there could be some bad consequences. I had to turn the boost back down to 22psi to get everything in check; which is a damn shame because 25psi feels damn good. :laugh:


 hey bro, 
why are you only only making 322whp at 22psi? 
reason I asked is cause im doing bt build on my 337


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

BR_337 said:


> hey bro,
> why are you only only making 322whp at 22psi?
> reason I asked is cause im doing bt build on my 337


 cuz thats a realistic number .. on my shop dyno (dyna pack) ive seen the following 

corrado with a 1.8t rods ,small port, stock intake and a eurodye 630 file 225 wheel at 12 psi .. boost controller wasnt working so didnt get to turn it up 

01 gti rods stock head and tb 3082 eurodyne file 25 psi 330 wheel 
now this ^^^ car has a gt 3076 and is on a tuned vipec ecu made 315 wheel at 20 psi and gained a bunch of tq and response every where 

02 337 ported aeb head ross intake manifold,drop in rods on maestro 403 wheel at 22 psi on a gtx 3076 

89 gti swapped 20v stock aeb,abd intake mani, aba tb ,drop in rods,billet 3071 sds stand alone 550 injectors did 288 wheel at 20 psi had to stop tuning due to clutch slippage 

02 jetta ported small port IE mid cams sem manifold 80 mm tb comp turbo 5558 350 wheel at 15 psi now it has a gtx 3071 and waiting for time to turn up the boost a tune it maestro 1kcc injector file tweaked 

04 gti stock head drop in rods sem manifold 80 mm throttle body comp turbo 5558 ... 22 psi did just about 330 

so need less to say every one likes so BLAB out numbers till they actually really see what their cars do on the dyno ..and judging from my personal first hand experience those numbers are right on par ... 

after all anyone can have kevin tune your car and run 9's.... hahaha


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

kamahao112 said:


> cuz thats a realistic number .. on my shop dyno (dyna pack) ive seen the following
> 
> corrado with a 1.8t rods ,small port, stock intake and a eurodye 630 file 225 wheel at 12 psi .. boost controller wasnt working so didnt get to turn it up
> 
> ...


 
wow... I see now 
great info 
thanks man :beer::beer:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

kamahao112 said:


> *02* 337 ported aeb head ross intake manifold,drop in rods on maestro 403 wheel at 22 psi on a gtx 3076


 Fixed...:laugh:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Twopnt016v said:


> Fixed...:laugh:


 
thanks man:thumbup:


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

kamahao112 said:


> cuz thats a realistic number ..
> 
> after all anyone can *slap on a 42R*, have Kevin tune your car and run 9's.... hahaha


 fixed  

:beer:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Meh


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

speeding-g6O said:


> fixed
> 
> :beer:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

and the sad part about it is ive seen 260-280 with 6-8 psi on bone stock GSR's... with cams and 8-10 psi 315 wheel


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


>


 Uh oh its almost the weekend is this thread about to come undone again opcorn:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Uh oh its almost the weekend is this thread about to come undone again opcorn:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

speeding-g6O said:


> fixed
> 
> :beer:


 yup so true aaron not to many people really know or understand what it takes to get where you are at or to even make half the power you are making


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Uh oh its almost the weekend is this thread about to come undone again opcorn:


 why would it ?? you premeditating to start some dumshi7???


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


>


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

formerly silveratljetta said:


>


 Wasssssup gurly!!!?? Ready to suck sum Dix off [email protected]? :wave:


----------



## Rod Ratios (Dec 2, 2012)

Rod Ratio said:


> Wasssssup gurly!!!?? Ready to suck sum Dix off [email protected]? :wave:


 Whaaaaaat opcorn:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Uh oh its almost the weekend is this thread about to come undone again opcorn:


 turnabout is always fairplay, i say. 

so, lets have more than one trainwreck i guess. i personally am not going to let this little cvnt slide. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5902048-More-Weight-Reduction-Mk4-Chassis


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

speeding-g6O said:


> turnabout is always fairplay, i say.
> 
> so, lets have more than one trainwreck i guess. i personally am not going to let this little cvnt slide.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5902048-More-Weight-Reduction-Mk4-Chassis


 oh Aaron you really got me good there  

y u so mad all of a sudden :screwy:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

speeding-g6O said:


> turnabout is always fairplay, i say.
> 
> so, lets have more than one trainwreck i guess. i personally am not going to let this little cvnt slide.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5902048-More-Weight-Reduction-Mk4-Chassis


 :thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

yea ! 
my brother bought his 240 from my best friend .. 
made 415whp at 22psi on a gt2871r with toda cams... 
that turbo is rated for 350  lol


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Rod Ratios said:


> Whaaaaaat opcorn:


 Nice username


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

BR_337 said:


> yea !
> my brother bought his 240 from my best friend ..
> made 415whp at 22psi on a gt2871r with toda cams...
> that turbo is rated for 350  lol


 sr 20? ka ?? 
what fuel 
what motor 
head gasket and studs ?? 

just did a tomei 8270 tomei pon cams on a s14 red top and 15 psi is did 338 wheel and the 8270 is a touch bigger than the 2871 .. this is just a starter tune will crank it up later 

just to clarify im not doubting you at all those are some realistic numbers for a sr .. i see a s14 kouki sometime soon in my future:laugh:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

kamahao112 said:


> cuz thats a realistic number .. on my shop dyno (dyna pack) ive seen the following
> 
> corrado with a 1.8t rods ,small port, stock intake and a eurodye 630 file 225 wheel at 12 psi .. boost controller wasnt working so didnt get to turn it up
> 
> ...


 
i gotta find my botched run on the dynapack...misfiring, wouldn't rev past 5k, low 10's fuel, fuel was completle junk though, and it showed..bad lol... still made 361whp, and it never got over 21psi. that was such a bummer, i was so stoked on getting on the dynapack....****, and that was pre-meth and stuff. 

though i can roll super high 400's on a mustang and dynojet, i bet it be more like 415-425 TOPS on the dynapack. just like on a dynodynamics. plus..you can control a hellllll of a lot more and not have to strap the living **** out of it either lol.:beer:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i gotta find my botched run on the dynapack...misfiring, wouldn't rev past 5k, low 10's fuel, fuel was completle junk though, and it showed..bad lol... still made 361whp, and it never got over 21psi. that was such a bummer, i was so stoked on getting on the dynapack....****, and that was pre-meth and stuff.
> 
> though i can roll super high 400's on a mustang and dynojet, i bet it be more like 415-425 TOPS on the dynapack. just like on a dynodynamics. plus..you can control a hellllll of a lot more and not have to strap the living **** out of it either lol.:beer:


 well when you ready lets run it again


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

kamahao112 said:


> sr 20? ka ??
> what fuel
> what motor
> head gasket and studs ??
> ...


 I can ask my friend 
what I know it's .. 
Sr20 stock pistons, upgrade d rods, 740cc ,e-manage blue,greddy intake manifold,stock exhaust manifold,toda cams , 
tail wg/bov ,3 inch exhaust,greddy FMIC ... 
the car is sick fast man...I'll post a video when i.get back in town on Sunday


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

redtop 
arp studs.. 
stock headgasket


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

hell yes


----------



## bluebomb3r (May 8, 2010)

Sounds like a bunch of liquid courage.haha 
You dudes should just kiss and make up. The problem is you two are so much alike its sickening:heart:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

kamahao112 said:


> hell yes


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

bluebomb3r said:


> Sounds like a bunch of liquid courage.haha
> You dudes should just kiss and make up. The problem is you two are so much alike its sickening:heart:


 :sly: please refrain from making stupid comments as such.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

kamahao112 said:


> well when you ready lets run it again


 :beer::beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:beer:

I :heart: SR20's ic:

12k post  Also, Arnold has my turbo now. Should have it back soon opcorn:


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> :beer:
> 
> I :heart: SR20's ic:
> 
> 12k post  Also, Arnold has my turbo now. Should have it back soon opcorn:


SR20's are parked! KA ftw!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

04 GLI Luva said:


> SR20's are parked! KA ftw!


ur crazy! RB26>RB25>SR20>KA24 lol


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> ur crazy! RB26>RB25>SR20>KA24 lol


thats the truth ! unless you fully build the KA a SR will kill it any other day of the week


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

truth


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

!!!!!PING!!!!!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> !!!!!PING!!!!!


!!!!!PONG!!!!!

:wave:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Now it's like 3071R or DBB 50 Trim


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Big_Tom said:


> Now it's like 3071R or DBB 50 Trim


3071r ftmfw


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

DBB 50 trim bro


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ of course I am partial to the 50. I love the turbo, even journal bearing status


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

I got the DBB 50

Hopefully I can get the car running in the 1st week of January. Sooner if I'm lucky


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Are you feeling lucky?:laugh::wave:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Twopnt016v said:


> Are you feeling lucky?:laugh::wave:










not really lol


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> not really lol


haha:beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Twopnt016v said:


> haha:beer:


Arnold does work MiWacleZ tho :thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

That is sweet! Like to see what one of these puppies will do


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> That is sweet! Like to see what one of these puppies will do


:beer: shyt me too :thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Arnold says they're sorta like a gt3071r


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Arnold says they're sorta like a gt3071r


yea, i look forward to the quicker spool and respool. my JB 50 wasnt all that bad unless you're out of gear. so this should nice


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

won't spool as fast, but def faster than the JB unit!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> won't spool as fast, but def faster than the JB unit!


nah it won't be quite as fast in spool or have as much peak power output. It is a solid 400whp turbo on a vw 1.8t engine tho :thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Either way it'll be nice to see someone use one who'll actually post about it. :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Either way it'll be nice to see someone use one who'll actually post about it. :beer:


:beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:beer::beer: 2013


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

7:10pm:wave::beer:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Happy new year assclowns


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> 7:10pm:wave::beer:


:laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Happy new year assclowns


ualreadymadbro


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Nah.. I was j/k :wave:


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Isnt the DBB 50 trim only a few $ off a GT/GTX3071?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> Isnt the DBB 50 trim only a few $ off a GT/GTX3071?


depends on where u get it from.... also, even if it was same price at gt3071r i'd still get DBB 50. also GTX is still significantly more money.


----------



## 01-GTI-1.8T (Aug 2, 2012)

Can you post a link to the one you have? :laugh:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Big_Tom said:


> deven if it was same price at gt3071r i'd still get DBB 50


why?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

18T_BT said:


> why?


because i like 50 trims


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hows the new chra. Its def a option for me still haven't replaced my turbo yet 

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

screwball said:


> DBB 50 trim


ic::beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

U r such a teaser! Open that schniz n show it to the mass! I want to see that PTE already! He he he

Sent from my 2005 GLI


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Tom.. The id=27 international man of mystery :sly:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

a4e3y5 said:


> U r such a teaser! Open that schniz n show it to the mass! I want to see that PTE already! He he he
> 
> Sent from my 2005 GLI


:laugh: you know i actually did think about trying out a new PTE, buuuuttttt naaahhhhhhhhhh... GARRETT FTMFW











Rod Ratio said:


> Tom.. The id=27 international man of mystery :sly:


:laugh::thumbup:

Contents the box.... DBB 50 and some extra housings


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

The meme should read...im a peaceful man, but when people fudge with me, i tell them say hello to my lil friend n his 3 boxes of ammo! 

Sent from my 2005 GLI


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


>


You already kno brah



a4e3y5 said:


> The meme should read...im a peaceful man, but when people fudge with me, i tell them say hello to my lil friend n his 3 boxes of ammo!
> 
> Sent from my 2005 GLI


**friends** and i got way more ammo lol


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

come on big tom... ive been waiting for months man...

bolt this thing up already and post the damn video  :laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

BR_337 said:


> come on big tom... ive been waiting for months man...
> 
> bolt this thing up already and post the damn video  :laugh:


should have it up and running today. also, i have some videos already up... some dynos in this thread and some other vids in a thread called "debating which bt"


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

What are you doing for coolant lines?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Rod Ratio said:


> What are you doing for coolant lines?


I actually have a question regarding coolant lines... 

I'm temporary putting the stock turbo back on until I have all parts for my build. Would be ok to run the ko3 w/o the coolant lines for the moment ??? won't be really driving the car that much , nor will I be boosting it


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

BR_337 said:


> I actually have a question regarding coolant lines...
> 
> I'm temporary putting the stock turbo back on until I have all parts for my build. Would be ok to run the ko3 w/o the coolant lines for the moment ??? won't be really driving the car that much , nor will I be boosting it


In a pinch you can run the K03 without water cooling. To do this you will also need to detach the actuator rod from the wastegate arm. This will allow the wastegate flap to swing freely, eliminating the backpressures that causes so much heat and boost. Your car will not make boost and will basically be in limp mode but it will be driveable.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Twopnt016v said:


> In a pinch you can run the K03 without water cooling. To do this you will also need to detach the actuator rod from the wastegate arm. This will allow the wastegate flap to swing freely, eliminating the backpressures that causes so much heat and boost. Your car will not make boost and will basically be in limp mode but it will be driveable.



ok gotcha! 
appreciate the info bro


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

BR_337 said:


> ok gotcha!
> appreciate the info bro


Just keep in mind that this is obviously not ideal but can be done....:thumbup:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Twopnt016v said:


> In a pinch you can run the K03 without water cooling. To do this you will also need to detach the actuator rod from the wastegate arm. This will allow the wastegate flap to swing freely, eliminating the backpressures that causes so much heat and boost. Your car will not make boost and will basically be in limp mode but it will be driveable.



ok gotcha! 
appreciate the info bro


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Vegeta GTI has been running his gt3071r for years without the coolant lines attached.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Rod Ratio said:


> Vegeta GTI has been running his gt3071r for years without the coolant lines attached.


Haha..yep..Veg was the first person I thought about when he asked that question.:thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

I am running mine with water lol.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

I've got this 3076 here that is so clean the exhaust turbine still has the paint marks.........  eace::wave:


3076 > 50 trim


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> 3076 > 50 trim














gdoggmoney said:


> 3076


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Big_Tom said:


>


:laugh: :vampire:umpkin:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> :laugh: :vampire:umpkin:


:beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

the coolant/water hookup for the turbo is a failsafe for peopel who flog their turbos to their door, and so on......the lack of care for it will burn it up.

it's been discussed repeatedly. for a k04/k03 i would run water...their sooo small and generate WAY more heat over a smaller, more compact area with far less oila nd water flow so it is def something you want to do..but once you get gt28/t3 sizes...water can be ditched for diligence and care.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

meh about the water... on the bright side it's fun listening to my CHRA spin down after i shut the engine off  this b*tch spools way nicer


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

How many rpm's faster do you reckon?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> How many rpm's faster do you reckon?


hhhmmm, i actually dont know right now. i'll pay attention to that next time i take it out. i didn't boost too much when i took it out earlier... wanted to make sure nothing crazy would happen.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

I thought we want crazy stuff to happen:beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Twopnt016v said:


> I thought we want crazy stuff to happen:beer:


ummm, no lol... i've been turning more wrenches than i want lately :laugh: time to put some miles on this bitch


----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

opcorn:

**cough**video**cough**

opcorn:

Ps - right there with you on the excessive wrenchin


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

suffocatemymind said:


> opcorn:
> 
> **cough**video**cough**
> 
> ...


yeah i'll try and get something up soon... I owe Grogs some FAQ info anyways :beer:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## suffocatemymind (Dec 10, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


>


i'm not gay but that sh*ts actually pretty funny :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Couple Pics of DBB 50 Snuggled Up In Blanket


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## 01-GTI-1.8T (Aug 2, 2012)

Lookin good :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ Thanks fellas :beer:

I actually did go out and drive the car hard for a while today. Holy $hit, it doesn't feel anything like the other 50 trim. The thing spools so much easier than the JB unit and boost comes on so fast now it feels like it pulls harder at the same PSI. I'm still running 25 psi for the moment... I really don't have the itch to crank it any higher right now :laugh: I didnt pay attention to the specifics, but this thing does make positive boost pressure well below 3k. I don't think the JB unit would do that. Full boost comes on before 4k now Also I'll be deep in vacuum and still hear my BOV, it appears this turbo opens my dv easier at lower rpms...

Hey Arnold, Bring It In Big Guy, Bring It In....








Thanks for the help, hopefully I will not have to order any magic boxes from you for a while.


----------



## glock17 (Oct 18, 2012)

So jealous man! Enjoy it :thumbup:


----------



## r3coil (Aug 22, 2011)

vidya'z ic: great to hear its running good tom :thumbup:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^ Thanks fellas :beer:
> 
> I actually did go out and drive the car hard for a while today. Holy $hit, it doesn't feel anything like the other 50 trim. The thing spools so much easier than the JB unit and boost comes on so fast now it feels like it pulls harder at the same PSI. I'm still running 25 psi for the moment... I really don't have the itch to crank it any higher right now :laugh: I didnt pay attention to the specifics, but this thing does make positive boost pressure well below 3k. I don't think the JB unit would do that. Full boost comes on before 4k now Also I'll be deep in vacuum and still hear my BOV, it appears this turbo opens my dv easier at lower rpms...
> 
> ...



I thought you had a MKIV? I thought these came on Saab 9000's and other cars that had turbos matching the era they were built?  :laugh: opcorn:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

sweet!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^ Thanks fellas :beer:
> 
> I actually did go out and drive the car hard for a while today. Holy $hit, it doesn't feel anything like the other 50 trim. The thing spools so much easier than the JB unit and boost comes on so fast now it feels like it pulls harder at the same PSI. I'm still running 25 psi for the moment...


Is this solely from the DBB cartridge or do you have a new comp wheel as well?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^ it's a whole new turbo... but FYI a new CHRA does come with new compressor wheel as well. everything but compressor and exhaust housings


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Dyno dyno! If you were MAF'd i'd say MAF logs plz!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ I plan to hop back on there semi-soon. it's not really a priority right now


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

or a short clip of a few pulls would be nice :thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

sponcar said:


> or a short clip of a few pulls would be nice :thumbup:


This


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

chill lol, i'll get a few vids for you guys soon


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

A short clip of some pulls would be nice! 

Sent from my 2005 GLI


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

He likes to dangle the carrot:rolleyes


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

:sly:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:vampire:


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

x2 to some vids doe


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

I like Videos Tomopcorn:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

lol


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Sooo


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Damn yall r hungry lol... I'll try and get one up this weekend for you folks opcorn:

Cellphone or 1080p?


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Big_Tom said:


> Cellphone or 1080p?


Mannn, that's like asking if I want a McDonald's cheeseburger, or a filet mignon.

Gimme dat steak mutherfukcer:screwy::laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Mannn, that's like asking if I want a McDonald's cheeseburger, or a filet mignon.
> 
> Gimme dat steak mutherfukcer:screwy::laugh:


:laugh::beer:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

:grinsanta:


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

Rod Ratio said:


> Mannn, that's like asking if I want a McDonald's cheeseburger, or a filet mignon.
> 
> Gimme dat steak mutherfukcer:screwy::laugh:


Tom...That's like asking you if you want a .38 pistol or an AR-15 n some spare boxes of ammo...


----------



## 3WheelnGTi (Jan 19, 2008)

In for the vidsopcorn:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Rod Ratio said:


> Mannn, that's like asking if I want a McDonald's cheeseburger, or a filet mignon.
> 
> Gimme dat steak mutherfukcer:screwy::laugh:


 
:laugh: I like this comparison:thumbup:


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> Here are a couple videos from today :thumbup:
> 
> 
> From Feb 2012 Dyno
> ...


I don't know why but I can't see them  it shows up as a picture


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Cough


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm also interested in this as well, 

Lots of other platforms are talking raves about these turbos over the fabled 307X series, Kinda want to see what all of the Huff is about.


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah, its about time we get *informative* again here. Dont want to see another thread lost to bro-steez opcorn: oblivion... :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

yup, got a nice hi-def 1080p pull here


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

Tom isn't a gt balbearing close to the 50 one...just cuz ur love of the 50 why you went with it? 

Sent from my toilet using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

Get a new bulb


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

weenerdog3443 said:


> Tom isn't a gt balbearing close to the 50 one...just cuz ur love of the 50 why you went with it?
> 
> Sent from my toilet using Tapatalk 2


they are similar in price... I got a 50 because i wanted a 50 :thumbup:



MrAkalin said:


> Get a new bulb


LOL, I'm working on it.....


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

MrAkalin said:


> Get a new bulb


 
LOL, the things people notice, I noticed that right away also....

Thanks Tom for delivering and keeping us entertained:thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

One-Eight GTI said:


> LOL, the things people notice, I noticed that right away also....
> 
> Thanks Tom for delivering and keeping us entertained:thumbup:


:laugh::beer:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Lmao I hope that's an old video :facepalm:


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Sounds like your exhaust is obnoxiously loud.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Lmao I hope that's an old video :facepalm:


Pulls harder than the old vids of your 30r. He also made more power than your 30r ON A MUSTANG DYNO with a journal bearing 50 trim. It's safe to assume that he's likely putting down even more power now.

Keep flapping your d!cksucker Richie.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Pulls harder than the old vids of your 30r. He also made more power than your 30r ON A MUSTANG DYNO with a journal bearing 50 trim. It's safe to assume that he's likely putting down even more power now.
> 
> Keep flapping your d!cksucker Richie.


:beer:opcorn:

He's jelly bro


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Big_Tom said:


> :beer:opcorn:
> 
> He's jelly bro


B====D - --- - -- - -


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Pulls harder than the old vids of your 30r. He also made more power than your 30r ON A MUSTANG DYNO with a journal bearing 50 trim. It's safe to assume that he's likely putting down even more power now.
> 
> Keep flapping your d!cksucker Richie.


Hmmm let's see I'm running a 35R @ 35 psi to 8.5K rpm using 2000cc injectors on E85 fuel and you want to talk about how a 50 trim @ 25psi is making more power than me? Lolololol

You obviously don't care about your credibility or you wouldn't make foolish statements like that.


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

opcorn:

This is late night entertainment. Gotta love it.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Hmmm let's see I'm running a 35R @ 35 psi to 8.5K rpm using 2000cc injectors on E85 fuel and you want to talk about how a 50 trim @ 25psi is making more power than me? Lolololol
> 
> You obviously don't care about your credibility or you wouldn't make foolish statements like that.


Wrong again dipschit.. 

I was referring to your old 30r, NOT your current setup that hasn't been dynoed.

He's bested your much more expensive gt3076r with a 50 trim journal. You should be embarrassed.

Given your lackluster performance with the previous gt3076; I'm going out on a limb here, and betting that your new gt35 setup won't be that impressive either.. opcorn:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Wrong again dipschit..
> 
> I was referring to your old 30r, NOT your current setup that hasn't been dynoed.
> 
> ...


it will be another failure and he's madbro ... talk talk talk is all richie does :facepalm:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Rod Ratio said:


> Wrong again dipschit..
> 
> I was referring to your old 30r, NOT your current setup that hasn't been dynoed.
> 
> ...



lol...


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> Wrong again dipschit..
> 
> I was referring to your old 30r, NOT your current setup that hasn't been dynoed.
> 
> ...


My old setup would have parked Tom just as easily as the current one. Dyno not required.

The almighty 50 trim is a garage queen nobody will ever see it get parked on video, but if Tom ever found the stones to lock it up it would look something like this except much, much worse lol:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> My old setup would have parked Tom just as easily as the current one. Dyno not required.
> 
> The almighty 50 trim is a garage queen nobody will ever see it get parked on video, but if Tom ever found the stones to lock it up it would look something like this except much, much worse lol:


CSB..

Neither of those cars are yours, and the previous dynos that both of you posted prove otherwise..

Go back to playing 'tummy stix' with Ramone:thumbup:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> CSB..
> 
> Neither of those cars are yours, and the previous dynos that both of you posted prove otherwise..
> 
> Go back to playing 'tummy stix' with Ramone:thumbup:


What dynos are you talking about? Can you at least speak english, I can't even understand half of the dumbass phrases that you use. :screwy:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> What dynos are you talking about? Can you at least speak english, I can't even understand half of the dumbass phrases that you use. :screwy:


Goodnight Richie :wave::heart:




PS,

Repeating yourself, and arguing semantics isn't winning you any arguments here..


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

BR_337 said:


> lol...


:laugh::beer::thumbup:



Rod Ratio said:


> CSB..
> 
> Neither of those cars are yours, and the previous dynos that both of you posted prove otherwise..
> 
> Go back to playing 'tummy stix' with Ramone:thumbup:














Rod Ratio said:


> Goodnight Richie :wave::heart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this, richie is never winning


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

and i don't know why this sissy is posting USP Motorsports vids n here... this is relevant how? 1.8t in those cars? no... are either of them yours? no...


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> and i don't know why this sissy is posting USP Motorsports vids n here... this is relevant how? 1.8t in those cars? no... are either of them yours? no...


It's an example of what the future holds for you. If you went to college you would be able to make that connection fairly easily :thumbup:

/discussion


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> It's an example of what the future holds for you. If you went to college you would be able to make that connection fairly easily :thumbup:
> 
> /discussion












heres an example of what the future holds for you ***** lolz


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Hmmm let's see I'm running a 35R @ 35 psi to 8.5K rpm using 2000cc injectors on E85 fuel and you want to talk about how a 50 trim @ 25psi is making more power than me? Lolololol
> 
> You obviously don't care about your credibility or you wouldn't make foolish statements like that.


Dyno please...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

theswoleguy said:


> Dyno please...
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


pffttt... that's like trying to borrow money from a homeless person... not gonna happen, but he'll continue to hang around and talk out his ass :facepalm:


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> pffttt... that's like trying to borrow money from a homeless person... not gonna happen, but he'll continue to hang around and talk out his ass :facepalm:


:laugh::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Glad to see it running Tom. And you've got haters as well. :thumbup: You're doing something right. You know I could rant and rave all day about this or that and won't it true. The proof is in the pudding.

:heart: Big_Tom Strikes again!


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

I will be surprised if you make 350 on that setup. Keep turning up the boost I bet you are pulling timing like crazy with the OMGodspeedEbayspecial fmic.

Better hurry up before it gets hot again down here :laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I will be surprised if you make 350 on that setup. Keep turning up the boost I bet you are pulling timing like crazy with the OMGodspeedEbayspecial fmic.
> 
> Better hurry up before it gets hot again down here :laugh:


umadlol opcorn:


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Hmmm let's see I'm running a 35R @ 35 psi to 8.5K rpm using 2000cc injectors on E85 fuel and you want to talk about how a 50 trim @ 25psi is making more power than me? Lolololol


35 PSI on a 35R should make good power, but I thought you were not tuned and trying to find someone to tune Maestro for you?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

3071R-GLI said:


> 35 PSI on a 35R should make good power, but I thought you were not tuned and trying to find someone to tune Maestro for you?


I don't think he has the injector for 35r @ 35psi and 8700 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

3071R-GLI said:


> 35 PSI on a 35R should make good power, but I thought you were not tuned and trying to find someone to tune Maestro for you?


richie doesn't know shi*t about how tuning or how to get a car running. hence why that bucket is always parked and he's in my thread talkin out his ass opcorn:



theswoleguy said:


> I don't think he has the injector for 35r @ 35psi and 8700
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


this as well...

he's mad because i made moar powaas on a journal 50, 100% stock block, cxracing fmic, ebay piping, etc. meanwhile he has 35r, intake mani, scats rods, big fmic, etc ahahahaha :laugh::facepalm: kill yourself richard lol


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

opcorn:







:beer:


----------



## Three3Se7en (Jul 2, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> opcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HILARITY!!! :wave:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Three3Se7en said:


> HILARITY!!! :wave:


@ It's Finest :beer::laugh:ic:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

theswoleguy said:


> I don't think he has the injector for 35r @ 35psi and 8700
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


You're right. All the evo's making 800+whp on the same 2000cc injectors must be skewing their dyno results.



3071R-GLI said:


> 35 PSI on a 35R should make good power, but I thought you were not tuned and trying to find someone to tune Maestro for you?


No, that would be Viriato trying to get Kevin Black to tune his 5857 on Maestro. My car runs just fine and I know how to tune maestro.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> You're right. All the evo's making 800+whp on the same 2000cc injectors must be skewing their dyno results.


Evo also has more displacement, better flowing heads, and burscher. Also a number of tuners avail to tune a beast like that. Comparing the 1.8 to an evo is like comparing it to my 3.0t... 

I'll tell you what, your 35r vs my 35r TT see who lays it down. Hope you have four wheels pulling BC you'll go no where fast. 


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

theswoleguy said:


> Evo also has more displacement, better flowing heads, and burscher. Also a number of tuners avail to tune a beast like that. Comparing the 1.8 to an evo is like comparing it to my 3.0t...
> 
> I'll tell you what, your 35r vs my 35r TT see who lays it down. Hope you have four wheels pulling BC you'll go no where fast.
> 
> ...


moe useless references coming from pu$$yjaw :facepalm:opcorn:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

theswoleguy said:


> Evo also has more displacement, better flowing heads, and burscher. Also a number of tuners avail to tune a beast like that. Comparing the 1.8 to an evo is like comparing it to my 3.0t...
> 
> I'll tell you what, your 35r vs my 35r TT see who lays it down. Hope you have four wheels pulling BC you'll go no where fast.
> 
> ...


Where is this going? Your stupid comment was directed at me "not having enough fuel for 35psi." You know that isn't true so now you are changing the subject and challenging me to a race? Lol what do you want a 40 roll or a 60?


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

theswoleguy said:


> Evo also has more displacement, better flowing heads, and burscher. Also a number of tuners avail to tune a beast like that. Comparing the 1.8 to an evo is like comparing it to my 3.0t...
> 
> I'll tell you what, your 35r vs my 35r TT see who lays it down. Hope you have four wheels pulling BC you'll go no where fast.
> 
> ...



:thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> No, that would be Viriato trying to get Kevin Black to tune his 5857 on Maestro. My car runs just fine and I know how to tune maestro.


Got ya. Well, I am glad you got it tuned. I saw that you are going to the USP GTG/Dyno day next month and that you requested to be placed on the dyno list. Cant wait to see it, should make 600 + at that boost. If you want to try a friendly 40 or 60 run against my GLI let me know as I will be there all day :beer:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

3071R-GLI said:


> Got ya. Well, I am glad you got it tuned. I saw that you are going to the USP GTG/Dyno day next month and that you requested to be placed on the dyno list. Cant wait to see it, should make 600 + at that boost. If you want to try a friendly 40 or 60 run against my GLI let me know as I will be there all day :beer:


Not sure if it will break 600 because of stock cams. The AEB head has full Ferrea + ST valve train in it but IE has been out of stock on cams for so long. I have been waiting patiently for the re-release.


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Not sure if it will break 600 because of stock cams. The AEB head has full Ferrea + ST valve train in it but IE has been out of stock on cams for so long. I have been waiting patiently for the re-release.


ya stock cams will probably make less then 600, but should still be somewhere in the 
500-550 whp at 35 psi. We will see at the event for sure.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Where is this going? Your stupid comment was directed at me "not having enough fuel for 35psi." You know that isn't true so now you are changing the subject and challenging me to a race? Lol what do you want a 40 roll or a 60?


Stand still, I don't need a roll. And yes you will be real close to the limit,I would know done a lot with corn. You mad bro. Hell your 35r prob couldn't even run the b8 s4 in a quarter. Roll race pfft I don't have traction issues,haldex all day, and a 35r will waste tires into a 100 on the streets. My 50trim at 25 psi would lay it down cold.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

how is this turd still posting and other people get banned?


----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Tom :wave:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> how is this turd still posting and other people get banned?


Quit whining


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Vegeta Gti said:


> how is this turd still posting and other people get banned?


How is Barry-O sitting in the Oval Office, and not in Guantanamo where he belongs??

Ahh, the great mysteries of the universeopcorn:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Rod Ratio said:


> How is Barry-O sitting in the Oval Office, and not in Guantanamo where he belongs??
> 
> Ahh, the great mysteries of the universeopcorn:


so true my brother, so true.


not whining, i'm pointing out the blatantly obvious.... back to WRC catch up for me


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Vegeta Gti said:


> so true my brother, so true.
> 
> 
> not whining, i'm pointing out the blatantly obvious.... back to WRC catch up for me


:thumbup: *Rod Ratio Likes This*


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Rod Ratio said:


> How is Barry-O sitting in the Oval Office, and not in Guantanamo where he belongs??
> 
> Ahh, the great mysteries of the universeopcorn:


F_cking classic!:thumbup:
I bet 75% reading this have no idea who Soetoro is. \nn/ :beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> Tom :wave:


:beer:


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

Big_Tom said:


> :beer:


:beer:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Twopnt016v said:


> F_cking classic!:thumbup:
> I bet 75% reading this have no idea who Soetoro is. \nn/ :beer:


I refuse to subordinate to communists. Especially illegal ones.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ 










and that goes for all you Obama haters


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

this turbo decimates all :laugh:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## MrSavvy (Mar 21, 2011)

Rod Ratio said:


>


:laugh: back a few years ago when I was in my teens I saw this movie. I thought "I feel the same way this guy does when he works on cars!! I should be a mechanic!" he was needless to say my role model in the back of my head for a while. :laugh: :facepalm:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

MrSavvy said:


> :laugh: back a few years ago when I was in my teens I saw this movie. I thought "I feel the same way this guy does when he works on cars!! I should be a mechanic!" he was needless to say my role model in the back of my head for a while. :laugh: :facepalm:


:laugh::facepalm:


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

NJ1.8T said:


> This is the Beast Right Here, The Precision HP5558 Dual BB.


Weaksauce breh. If your fist doesn't fit inside the compressor inlet, its too small.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

You realize Tom some of us have been driving around on our original PTE turbos with no issues... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> You realize Tom some of us have been driving around on our original PTE turbos with no issues...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Viriato, don't doubt Tom's 1.8T knowledge. He is making 330whp we shouldn't question his authority :laugh:


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

pDUBc said:


> golden :thumbup::beer:


best turbo and most fun (1.8t stock) GT30R T3 .63A/R. 22 psi at 3900 rpm. felt like near 350 whp. 
-tom


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

I wish my thread would get so mo much love... 

I went from an EMUSA setup to a CTS 3076 :screwy:
I must not spend enough time here to be cool 
Keep getting things done Tom.


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

schwartzmagic said:


> What produces more hot air? Richards 35R or his mouth?


Sig'd


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Re-opened

Keep it straight guys


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

this thread got locked? you animals! wuddup tho, fellas? i havent been around these parts in MONTHSSSSS:laugh:opcorn:


----------



## 01-GTI-1.8T (Aug 2, 2012)

groggory said:


> Re-opened
> 
> Keep it straight guys




:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## K. Räikkönen (Sep 3, 2012)

groggory said:


> Re-opened
> 
> Keep it straight guys


:facepalm: So you ban the OP because one guy can't shut the fu*k up? What's the point of this thread now? :bs:


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

Well Tom never did help the situation by responding to being antagonized. Also nothing productive/usefull has been added to this "build thread" for quite some time. 

I'm just surprised the thread didn't stay locked or get moved to the MKIV forum where this behavior is tolerated. Not trying to add fuel to the fire, just what I noticed while watching and opcorn: :thumbup:


----------



## K. Räikkönen (Sep 3, 2012)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> Well Tom never did help the situation by responding to being antagonized. Also nothing productive/usefull has been added to this "build thread" for quite some time.
> 
> I'm just surprised the thread didn't stay locked or get moved to the MKIV forum where this behavior is tolerated. Not trying to add fuel to the fire, just what I noticed while watching and opcorn: :thumbup:


*NOTHING PRODUCTIVE OR USEFUL HUH?*

How many times was the other guy told to stay out of this thread? If this was your thread you would also be tired of the same a$$hole coming in here day after day flappin dem gums.... Ask him why he's mad, no response :facepalm:

You know it's funny how mods play these games... I've seen members prohibited from posting in a certain tuner's threads in the past... YET nothing like that has happened here... So you mean to tell us, you can stop RR from pestering gonzo, but cannot stop one guy from pestering tom? :facepalm:


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

You know this forum is biased so why try and justify their actions, and if Tom just ignored this person (as I would in my own thread) he'd have nothing I be banned for. Simple as that. The whole thing about Speeding-g60 is another story, goes too far back for me to care haha. 

Not trying to hate on tom, seems like a legit dude but, yes, I haven't seen much useful info lately. Just a bunch of ":beer:" bumps and **** talking. Sure he reported a CTS kit failure but since then, not too much


----------



## K. Räikkönen (Sep 3, 2012)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> You know this forum is biased so why try and justify their actions, and if Tom just ignored this person (as I would in my own thread) he'd have nothing I be banned for. Simple as that. The whole thing about Speeding-g60 is another story, goes too far back for me to care haha.
> 
> Not trying to hate on tom, seems like a legit dude but, yes, I haven't seen much useful info lately. Just a bunch of ":beer:" bumps and **** talking. Sure he reported a CTS kit failure but since then, not too much


LOL :facepalm: since when did ignoring a problem become an accepted resolution :facepalm:

You are starting to sound..... Let's just say "not so bright" :wave:ic:


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

^^ not sure why your direction your anger towards me, I don't know who you are and I'm not cramping on Tom or his thread :screwy:

What's "not so bright" is trying to be reasonable with someone who is incapable of reason or simply doesn't want to be reasonable. As you said, "why so mad" and no response pretty much shows a lack of rationality and respect. 

The only reason he comes back talking **** is cause he knows Tom (more importantly everyone else) will get upset and cause a scene and hell get a kick out of it. 

So why try and force the impossible? Let a cool be a fool, and a bully a bully. Just move on with the build for yourself Tom any not for the 1.8t forum cause that's all that matters.


----------



## K. Räikkönen (Sep 3, 2012)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> ^^ not sure why your direction your anger towards me, I don't know who you are and I'm not cramping on Tom or his thread :screwy:
> 
> What's "not so bright" is trying to be reasonable with someone who is incapable of reason or simply doesn't want to be reasonable. As you said, "why so mad" and no response pretty much shows a lack of rationality and respect.
> 
> ...


:sly: tom has already stated numerous times his build was his build and nothing else. He already said he doesn't go to shows or meets often. He said it's not a race car, daily driver... sounds pretty clear to me he doesn't really care what other people think about the parts he puts on his car, etc.

You can call me "mad" if you want... Here is your clarification on why i said you sound "not so bright"....

What happens when students misbehave at school? *They are suspended or expelled* You don't get to hang around and disrupt functions... You don't get ignored....

What happens to criminals? *They are detained or arrested* You don't get ignored...

What happens when you cause issues at work? *You get fired* You don't get ignored...

What happens if you go to a club and start a fight *You get thrown the f*ck out* You don't get ignored...

It's too hard right :facepalm:


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

Haha I love how much you care. It's heartwarming. 

Now when you misbehave on vortex you are at the discretion of the mods just as you are your boss, coach, principle, or police. If they ll let it slide then what? Just like how one might get out f a speeding ticket cause the cop favored their side of the story. Is the cop right? No he's punishing you as he pleases

As I said 1st, Vortex does what they please. End of story and my comments on this subject as I'm not here to argue (again as I said before) just tossing in my .02. Figured what I said would fall on deaf ears anyhow

Later kimmi! :wave: :beer: I hope EVWRYONE. Learns from this as not big get another decent thread destroyed. :thumbup:


----------



## 01-GTI-1.8T (Aug 2, 2012)

*Banhammer*

formerly silveratljetta 
Banned 
:beer::beer::laugh::laugh::thumbup::thumbup::wave::wave::facepalm::facepalm: 




Big_Tom 
Banned 
:banghead::banghead::sly::sly::what::what::screwy::screwy::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

this thread is done


----------

